#ubports 2017-10-02
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #338: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/338/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1101: SUCCESS in 1 min 44 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1101/
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Is there a build tree type thing that I can download and have all the sources for the whole project in one place without putting it together 1 git clone at a time?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Are you trying to build Android?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> No
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm trying to build ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <Xorpad> or rather wanting to, i have not tried yet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm wanting to compile all the libs myself on my dev box so I have them to link against when compiling stuff
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's done with rootstock-ng and the existing ppa's
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Debs go into the final product because building the whole OS one repo at a time would be painful.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I see, is there any links or info source you can suggest for me to read up?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I want to start coding stuffs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The image is built with this script on our CI server: https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng/blob/master/rootstock-touch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Similarly to how an ISO is built.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> thank you very much
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I will look at that link
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can always build and replace a single deb on the phone, though. No need to build the entire image.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Part of me just wants the build tree so i can browse everything and prepare myself to become a contributor by exploring all the things
<tgBot> <Xorpad> all the things
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like, I plan to do lots of stuff but first I need to know everything I'm dealing with so that I can approach things properly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Right... I wonder how you'd do that...
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I could browse github
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but my connection is garbage atm
<tgBot> <Xorpad> takes forever to load anything
<tgBot> <Xorpad> although that's what I've been doing so far
<tgBot> <Field10pg> @Stereofont, Thanks
<lotuspsychje> i got ubports installed on nexus7 wifi, but still says r1
<lotuspsychje> how to update to ota2?
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #12: SUCCESS in 4.7 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/12/
<tgBot> <Xorpad> does ubuntu touch support bullhead(nexus 5x)?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm getting a bullhead tomorrow for cheap
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xorpad, Not supported at the moment although I think there has been some experimenting. 5 is supported
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yeah, I remember seeing it somewhere but not in the official list
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @lotuspsychje, Did you try to download OTA2 in updates in System settings?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> How much does a nexus 7 sell for now?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I had a gen 2 one, and I broke it, then traded it for some arduino stuff at this place called Hacklab
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Around $80?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> cool, I'm gonna buy another one
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Maybe next month though, I already spent a lot on tech this month
<tgBot> <Xorpad> between phone and zenbook and another phone and 2 512gb SSDs... I'm broke till next month aside from money for smokes and junk food
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xorpad, Eating also matters 🤓
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Oh, I live with my mom and don't pay for food... I mean I kinda do because we included it when we agreed how much rent I will pay her
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but the rent is paid so food is covered
<tgBot> <Xorpad> just need smokes and junk food
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I pay $650 rent, which includes my share of the internet bill, my food, and being alllowed to live here... pretty sweet deal considering its a classy rich neighbourhood
<tgBot> <Xorpad> ain't family great?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> but I want another nexus 7... I liked that tablet
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which one is supported by ubports, gen 1 or gen 2?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> so I don't buy the wrong one
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I think I got ubuntu working on the 1700x without the segfault bug... I recompiled bash, which is the part of the system that segfaults under heavy compiling loads
<tgBot> <Xorpad> anyone want a shell for deving?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can anyone help with N4 gps problem? Any gps apps don't get satellite fix. But when I open adb shell and put "test_gps" running to background, then all apps get right position right away, but then fix disappears again in short moment.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> test_gps get satellite fix almost instantly
<lotuspsychje> stereofont: yeah updated via sys settings, no luck still says 15.04 r1
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #356: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/356/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1102: SUCCESS in 1 min 17 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1102/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #147: SUCCESS in 1 hr 35 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/147/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1103: SUCCESS in 7 min 42 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1103/
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, Sorry pal... that was just for fun
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for making that group :)
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> @UniversalSuperBox, Good to know... only 24 people in that group. I guess I'm not the only one who didn't know!
<tgBot> <hawk_is_here> @Jo_Led, 😂😂😂😂😂
<tgBot> <SwizzlaKalongie> Fwd from samitormanen: Can anyone help with N4 gps problem? Any gps apps don't get satellite fix. But when I open adb shell and put "test_gps" running to background, then all apps get right position right away, but then fix disappears again in short moment.
<tgBot> <popeydc> @neothethird I have some devices to ship to you guys. I will be in London on 16/10. Will audit the devices and let you know what we have. Can you provide me (via pm or whatever) a shipping address?
<tgBot> <Shrayek> Hey everyone! I just managed to install UT on my OPO and am really excited to use and explore the OS :) … I do have a few questions and was hoping you guys could help me out- … 1) Whenever I connect my phone to my laptop, it only charges. I've enabled Developer Mode and selected MTP on the UT Tweak Tool app, yet it only charges. Even adb only works in recovery. … 2) What are your guys' experience with LoquiIM? I have been getting the DECRYPT ERR
<tgBot> its been a few hours. Anything I could do to make Whatsapp work? … Thanks!
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popeydc, Yes I heard about this already. Should go to Smoose I think but confirm with Jan
<tgBot> <pcieniek> Is it possible to switch from official channel to UBports one, without wiping the device (MX4 in this case)?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @pcieniek, I dont think so as we need to change the signatures for updates etc
<tgBot> <pcieniek> @Flohack, OK, thanks
<tgBot> A_l_e_x_a_n was added by: A_l_e_x_a_n
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @A_l_e_x_a_n, welcome
<tgBot> <A_l_e_x_a_n> Hi
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hi there
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Shrayek, 1) It may be this bug that has resurfaced lately: https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/13
<tgBot> <Shrayek> @TomasOqvist, Oh well, guess we'll have to wait for a fix. How do you transfers files to and from a PC currently?
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @Shrayek, Through e-mail. However, file transfer via usb worked until recently.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #131: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/131/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1104: SUCCESS in 0.53 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1104/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, little late, sorry, but I've been using N4 as a daily driver since OTA-2 came out and it's working really well.  only issues are periodic keyboard issue and Dekko issues but coming along well
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @wayneoutthere, Is Gps working? No unity crashed? No gms/3g connection crashes? I have all of them.. 😟
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I tested few weeks with android 4.4.4 and gsm/3g was stable and gps worked great. So it shouldn't be any hardware problem.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can we replace a different modem firmware? Few years back I used to change modem firmwares because sometimes I had connection issues here in Finland..
<tgBot> Subashchandrabose_S was added by: Subashchandrabose_S
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @samitormanen, GPS you have to wait the phone to get the signal, wait up to 10 min. Don't forget to remove any cover on it
<tgBot> <Ern_st> For the Unity crash, please look at the bug and fill one if needed.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Ern_st, Today it was waiting 3h for gps fix at balcony. Nothing happened. I don't have any cover on it. … I can get location fix using test_gps command line tool in couple of minutes. When it has fix, SensorsStatus app get fix also, but not every time and sometimes SensorsStatus loses fix in couple of seconds..
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I have tried stable channel and devel latest, but behavior is same.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @samitormanen, With no protection around the phone ?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @Ern_st, Yes. Just bare phone
<tgBot> <Ern_st> interesting, i'll try tonight some test with the latest devel
<tgBot> <Ern_st> In the mean time, can you create bug report here : https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues ?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> There must be some bug because that test_gps finds satellites and apps wont..
<tgBot> <Ern_st> To help the devel understanding the issue
<tgBot> <Ern_st> How does look like the GPS authorisation in the phone setting ?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can you tell me where I can find right logs. I have granted locate permission to apps
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Hum not really, start the bug report and they will indicate you where to dig
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks.  … When I have tried to pull indicator menu down, then unity has crashed. I havent been able to find exact way to replicate bug. It happens few times a day when using a lot.  … Gsm/gps crashes usually when I browse websites. It is couple of second off and reconnects. 2g wont crash.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> STOP THE PRESS!  … THIS JUST IN! … THE LATEST FROM THE UBUNTU TOUCH NEWS DESK! … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171004
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Oh yeah, 32 bit, dammit, my mom runs Kubuntu on an old 32 bit laptop of mine...
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @Lorxu, Kubuntu won't be dropping 32 bit support for a whole
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Neither will Lubuntu
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @tsimonq2, Oh? I thought they would too because the base is the same?
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Nope.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Okay, that's good news
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> They are only dropping the desktop images. Not the base.
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @wayneoutthere, If you heard that from here, it should probably be clarified...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Shrayek, WiFi transfer tool in OpenStore
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @samitormanen, Getting fast and accurate fix on FP2. Using RC build
<tgBot> <Stereofont> My concept for a radically different UI
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Photo, 739x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/OZ07K0Hp/file_944.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Name it Orbital.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> (Photo, 779x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/WbYvh1vG/file_946.jpg
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Two mechanisms. Drag an icon to the target to open a themed page. Collide two icons to refine e.g. collide Create and Modify fir recent projects. Communication and Relax fir a social call. Communication and relax for networked games.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> For even
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Collide Read and Listen for an audiobook. Principle applies on subsidiary pages too
<tgBot> roberiofig was added by: roberiofig
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I thought in sub-pages, colour saturation could indicate most and least used
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @samitormanen, Unity crashes are happening on quite all devices.. For your gps could be a problem with unav.. Try to install UT tweek tool and erase cache, app data and app config of unav.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @tsimonq2, A drop is a drop.  The news is the news.  Never fake.  Always real
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Fake news!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> NEVER FAKE!  … ALWAYS REAL! … GET THE NEWS HERE AND STOP RELYING ON SUB-PAR SOURCES! … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171004
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Xorpad, That's an average Portuguese salary. Geeezz.
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @Stereofont, Looks like something out of Rick and Morty. The galactic quantum roundinator blorp.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #288: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/288/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1105: SUCCESS in 57 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1105/
<tgBot> TheUNK99 was added by: TheUNK99
#ubports 2017-10-03
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #339: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/339/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1106: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1106/
<tgBot> Darryl Allardice was added by: Darryl Allardice
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Hello Darryl and @TheUNK99
<tgBot> <Darryl Allardice> Long live UbuntuTouch/ubports!
<tgBot> <samzn> lol
<tgBot> fablicio was added by: fablicio
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Can someone help me getting the right qtubuntu base for build qt 5.9 for vivid? I can't get around with the instructions of Matthew at this point.
<tgBot> lucamigliorini was added by: lucamigliorini
<tgBot> mausonline was added by: mausonline
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #13: SUCCESS in 5.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/13/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #148: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/148/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1107: SUCCESS in 0.52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1107/
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @nfsprodriver have you tried pinging matthew on the ubports matrix room? uk timezone)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Is there some problem with OpenStore? I cannot install sensorsstatus.. Install button does nothing
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Same behavior with few other apps too. Some apps I can install..
<tgBot> <YougoChats> ^wild guess, disk full?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @YougoChats, It is clean install
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I can install bigger apps fine
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I downloaded app with webbrowser and installed it with UT tweak tool
<tgBot> <YougoChats> hmm. use UT Tweak to clear cache of Upen Store?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Still not work
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #357: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/357/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1108: SUCCESS in 1 min 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1108/
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @samitormanen, is Brian Douglas in here?
<tgBot> <DanChapman> I don't think he is.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @samitormanen see if you can find your bug here, or make a new report: https://github.com/UbuntuOpenStore/openstore-meta/issues
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, @sverzegnassi is though and may be able to help if he's around
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @per_sonne, I will take that as a compliment 🤗
<tgBot> <Mushelpi> Visit my blog please​ guys  … 5 hal yang menandakan bahwa kamu sedang stres … https://rancakbanah.xyz/blog/5-hal-yang-menandakan-bahwa-kamu-sedang-stres/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Mushelpi, So first of all most people here will not be able to read Malay or Indonesian. Then please stop spamming or we need to kick you.
<tgBot> <Mushelpi> Oke i am so sorry @Flohack so please dont kick me, I'll not to sent any link anymore
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> True.. I just try to install media scope from the openstore and it is not working..
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> not insalling..
<tgBot> <Pedro Vicente> Is zenfone 3 compatible?
<tgBot> <Pedro Vicente> I think it will be possible.
<tgBot> <Pedro Vicente> We need to dig
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We'd love to support as many devices as possible. Unfortunately porting a new device takes a long time and there are only a few of us doing the work. More developers working on porting devices would mean more devices ported. This will particularly be true when the Halium Project is successful. … You can find our curently supported devices on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @samitormanen, There is a problem in a client-app with redirected requests, likely due to some night coding of mine. It has never happened before since the client-app was fetching the packages directly, until the update to the OpenStore Web APIs we did last night. We'll try to fix this as soon as possible :)
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok. Thanks! Good to know.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @sverzegnassi, Fixed it, now everything should be fine
<tgBot> <Flohack> @sverzegnassi, Could it be that we present "important informations" in the store, fetching some status from a web service, to display downtime, or other stuff? That could be interesting feature
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Some of the info are already available here: https://status.uappexplorer.com/
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #132: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/132/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1109: SUCCESS in 0.55 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1109/
<tgBot> <sugandhim> hi together, has somebody running ubuntu touch on an android tablet / im looking for tablets which can be usable
<tgBot> <sugandhim> i found older supported devices / are they helpfull as a startpoint
<tgBot> <vanyasem> How do I switch keyboard layout on a physical keyboard?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> Connected via bluetooth to my Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @vanyasem, There is a keyboard layout indicator where you could do it probably
<tgBot> <vanyasem> this keyboard has 3 modes: Windows, Apple and Android
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I guess I should give it a try with Android mode
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Fwd from nfsprodriver: Sorry to reask, but I stuck here: Anyone from the mozillahispano team or the yowsup team here being able to transcode py the js? We might fix media / group sending to make the app nearly fully usable again. I wish I could pin this post, but we're not a supergroup.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @sugandhim, The BQ M10 is the only supported tablet but there has been some progress with Nexus 7. There will be more in future but will probably rely on success with the Halium project, so that will not be very soon
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Halium is working on the Nexus 7 and Plasma Mobile on top of Halium too (I think). Only Ubuntu Touch Isn't ready with the rootfs yet ...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> WHAT'S THE BEST MESSENGER FOR UBUNTU TOUCH? … TELEGRAM? … UMATRICKS? … WHATS UP? APP?? WHATEVER? … HERE'S THE LATEST UBUNTU TOUCH AUDIOCAST "SHOOTING THE MESSENGER" … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-audiocast-010-shooting-the-messenger-80
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> shooting the messenger.  With wayne (outthere) and Joe (in here).   … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-audiocast-010-shooting-the-messenger-80
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thanks for the Pin, superbox!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> is a super box like a raspberry pi or something?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Is there a reason the post doesn't have a date?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I'd like to know how old this is :/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, don't know.  it's about a couple of days old
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> probably because I was trying to make Odoo comply and it refused
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, date added. your wish is my command.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh we referenced you at least once in ... this one..?  or some audiocast. haha
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Oh God
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/DUFYX0NL/file_947.webp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> we told them about how you secretly work for Microsoft and funnel all our secrets to them and that's why ubuntu ended up in windows
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (ok we didnt')
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> reference was for the KDE link, i think.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah
<tgBot> <JeffiG> UBports Installer need a password to flash UB on Nexus 5. Does somebody know witch PW?
<tgBot> <JeffiG> (Photo, 960x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/0JENSNDj/file_949.jpg
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> It's the 'sudo' password you use on your PC, IIRC
<tgBot> <Montefrio> PW of your Computer
<tgBot> erickt_23 was added by: erickt_23
<tgBot> <JeffiG> I tryed, but nothing, it just put the device on fastboot mode, and nothing else
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @JeffiG, press start again
<tgBot> <JeffiG> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/hYhBF6fJ/file_951.mp4
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Is there a transcript? This is a full hour
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> too bad.  no script for you!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> grab and go with RSS
<tgBot> <Lorxu> How will RSS fix that :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Transcript = text description
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's there.  here it is: … This time Wayne (out there) and Joe (in here) talk about the current state of messenging applications on Ubuntu Touch and the other guys. They review specific applications and discuss potential pitfalls and ideals... Etc
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> want more?? feel free to write it! :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> plain text and I'll pop it up
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh fuck that, way too much work :P
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> agree!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> that's why it's not there
<tgBot> <Lorxu> >80 … >can't do much with technology
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I don't know my grandma's age, but she's definitely over 50 and runs Kubuntu :P
<tgBot> <gurucubano> Sylvia, I'm 61 and run in my phone Ubuntu and in my laptops FreeBSD :-)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I hope to still be good with computers when I reach that age :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, On this talk, someone talking about Telegram as favourite app: I wish I could use Matrix as my favourite app but I need my stickers
<tgBot> <gurucubano> re/ Matrix: 1+
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Lorxu, +1
<tgBot> <neothethird> on both
<tgBot> <Lorxu> "Family is the worst" Hahaha yeah...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> >tfw they're promoting Telegram for security despite Telegram's security being a joke
<tgBot> <Lorxu> lol, making people choose between talking to you by installing the same app or not... then people don't talk
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, that's why we said this is the evaluation to see if yo ucut the person out of your life or not
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere has the power
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ? to do what?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @wayneoutthere, Oh, I'm really good at cutting people out of my life, but generally by pissing them off accidentally :P
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, you're a woman, you can do anything
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ??
<tgBot> <neothethird> @neothethird, no wait
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm a male-man
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'm a hotmale
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @neothethird, I want to know more about this being able to do anything thing
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, you got the star
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, hotmale.com
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> did you hear that episode?
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> joe denies he was involved
<tgBot> <neothethird> didn't listen to the last one unfortunately. I moved and still don't have internet at my new place
<tgBot> <Lorxu> The problem of Telegram's encrypted chats is that their protocol is complete shit and doesn't support multi-device, there is a desktop Telegram client that does encrypted chats, but if you open one with someone you have to be lucky it opens on their right device
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Telegram should've done it more like Matrix, which does multidevice encrypted chat easily
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh, there is one app that's more insecure than every other one
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Wasn't Kik the one still not using SSL?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere listening and talking to you at the same time, wayne is taking over
<tgBot> <neothethird> @Lorxu, yeah, that one is widely used for anonymous booty calls at my school :D
<tgBot> <neothethird> especially fun on a non-encrypted network
<tgBot> <savetier> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/3EjZENkb/file_953.jpg Is there a way to change the distance between the icons on the app scope? I want that the lower icons and not visible.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> The EFF secure messaging scorecard was really disappointing
<tgBot> <Lorxu> WhatsApp's crypto is mostly better than Telegram, they just don't notify of key changes by default, so it's extremely easy to just rotate keys and get the device to reencrypt
<tgBot> Fabrice Bremond was added by: Fabrice Bremond
<tgBot> <Lorxu> On the note of encrypted chats, Matrix supports encrypted group chats too
<tgBot> <Lorxu> How are they not talking Matrix
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Oh yeah Wire is neat
<tgBot> <Lorxu> OH FINALLY MATRIX
<tgBot> <samzn> @savetier, +1, would be great to set it the same distance as the N9
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 480x854) https://irc.ubports.com/YbnnJvOz/file_955.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> feels nicely spaced enough
<tgBot> <samzn> Surprised how much better ubports is looking compared to ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Pff, I agree on the privacy discussion, but I just completely gave up on it myself the last half year or so
<tgBot> <Lorxu> On the audiocast
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ashley Madison is a horrible example, those assholes deserved all they suffered and I'm glad to see suicides from that
<tgBot> <samzn> @Lorxu, jesus christ the last sentence
<tgBot> <Lorxu> The whole message is a single message :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But really, "privacy is important", sure, but adultery really does not fall under acceptable reasons to protect privacy
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I know it's an unpopular opinion but some people deserve to die
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> Still having problems with my bluetooth mouse and (several) keyboards. Is there a way to easily diagnose what's going on with them? It's like they're clashing with one another. Tried two different keyboards and still the same.
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> Singly, they work fine. Mouse OK. Keyboard OK. Use them both and the mouse works fine, but the keyboard barely does anything. Both show up in the Bluetooth settings as connected, but sometimes one will drop off for no reason.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Sounds like your mouse is really hogging the bandwidth
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @YougoChats, Could be. I never really thought about that.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> what type is it? Does it run out of battery quickly?
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @YougoChats, It's a generic Chinese mouse. The battery life is OK with it.
<tgBot> <YougoChats> You might be able to log communication between bluetooth devices, but I'm not sure how, and what normal or bad behavior would look like
<tgBot> <YougoChats> something like logcat radio something something
<tgBot> <YougoChats> On my FP2, both mouse and keyboard work fine. Generic SilverCrest keyboard and Rapoo mouse
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> I'll maybe try a different cheapo mouse. That'll give me two bluetooth keyboards and miceses  😄
<tgBot> <Ern_st> you have bluetoothctl if could help
<tgBot> <Ern_st> on the Nexus 4 we cannot have 2 bluetooths connexion and the wifi, except the 5Ghz
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @Ern_st, Hmm. Didn't know that. I'm using an M10 tablet though.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> it's an hardware bug Android user has it also
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, this is news!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, it's an extreme example and many won't disagree with you.  sorry for the fail example as obviously 'they got what they deserve' many would say.  I however, take the position that all humans are sinners and not one is good.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, correctly and legally speaking we all deserve to die. More on that on the side if anyone wants to hash it out ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> and! that's why we all need encryption! ;)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> A platform made to sin and break vows you made is a whole new level though
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you are correct.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i don't disagree.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> but wickedness knows no boundaries
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I'd loved to have seen some of them kill themselves in desperation when they finally had to take responsibility for their actions
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hey, i think they created an off topic chat for us... we're going to get the boot any seconed
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I knew it happened, I'd love to have seen it first hand
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I hereby boot you and me into a PM
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ehh, true I guess
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #289: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/289/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1110: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1110/
<tgBot> Diego was added by: Diego
<tgBot> M D was added by: M D
<tgBot> <per_sonne> @wayneoutthere, Well, that escalated quickly.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @per_sonne, It happens... I guess
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @wayneoutthere, TL;DR We all deserve to die, which is why we need encryption
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Valar morghulis.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @PhoenixLandPirate, i like it.  that has a good ring
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> it's a quotable moment
<tgBot> <per_sonne> Valar Dohaeris: all code must serve, Your Grace.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x335) https://irc.ubports.com/bIKXg190/file_956.webp
<xorpad> I downloaded the kernel but it's not building, is the a snapshot or tag I should use to make sure my build setup is correct before I start fixing compile-time bugs?
<xorpad> hammerhead kernel from github
<xorpad> also, I compiled htop for nexus 5: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-mfTuH1QCVhd2gxa1VCU0VlUFE
<xorpad> if anyone wants it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xorpad, you need to compile in a android tree
<tgBot> <mariogrip> it does not compile out of tree
<xorpad> I see
<xorpad> Well I'll have to fix that
<tgBot> <mariogrip> that's mostly due to wierd dtb
<tgBot> <mariogrip> you need to use dtbtool, but since that's build by the android source, it makes sense to make the kernel in tree. but you could use precompiled dtbtool
<xorpad> We shouldn't be dependant on android to build, imo
<tgBot> <mariogrip> this might give you an idea on how to handle the dtb out of tree https://github.com/ubports/android_device_oneplus_bacon-1/blob/ubp-5.1/mkbootimg.mk
<xorpad> thanks mariogrip
<xorpad> I got past the error I was having... on to the next one
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> once I can get it built and boots, it's time to work on the power consumption, which is really high compared to where it could be
<xorpad> once i get voltage and frequency scaling set up it should go from 1 day battery life on standby to 5+ days
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xorpad, yeah, i belive we could also short down on some android services running in the backgtround, most of them we dont need
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xorpad, yeah that also will help alot
<xorpad> yeah it does... When i added it to my android kernel, it made the battery life 900% of what it was with stock kernel
<xorpad> not including screen time, because kernel can;t make screen eat less juice
<xorpad> anyways, I'm gonna walk my dog since compiling seems to be going smoothly, I expect i'll return to some errors or something needing work
<xorpad> hehe
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah, you can also take some hints from the oneplus one's kernel, that is pretty optimized
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<xorpad> I was planning to merge my android code, which is a modded version of franco kernels freq/voltage scaling module, into this kernel
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ah! sounds good! :)
<xorpad> yeah:D
<xorpad> anyways, dog walking time
<tgBot> <mariogrip> I'll jump to bed, europe timezone here
<xorpad> cool sleep well
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, I was gonna do a pun but it just reads bad without empathis
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, well excuse my non native english lol :P
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, Yeah, its pretty bad, a miricle anyone can understand you tbh
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, now it's just bullying
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> My English is worse and I native speaker
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 500x578) https://irc.ubports.com/NQg0sciR/file_958.jpg
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> How would I mock up an interface for Ubuntu Touch
<tgBot> TheOriginalSaiyajin was added by: TheOriginalSaiyajin
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> Where iz Simon Kekley
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @TheOriginalSaiyajin, ;_;
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> @tsimonq2, Gib Ubuntu 18.04
<xorpad> now to test the compiled kernel, gotta see how you guys normally package/flash the kernel
<xorpad> where's the build script again?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For testing purposes, `fastboot flash` is the preferred method
<xorpad> yeah but I need to see what difference you have comapared to normal android boot.img
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The initramfs is different... that's it.
<xorpad> different how?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's just a different initramfs than you'd have in Android.
<xorpad> Oh, okay
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you'd like to inspect an image, you can try http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And download   device_hammerhead_devel.tar.xz
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's something about system-image and the server that brings that together with the rootfs, though I'm not sure what it is.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> magic, I suppose.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I think @mariogrip went to sleep
<xorpad> okay, thanks
#ubports 2017-10-04
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #340: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/340/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1111: SUCCESS in 1 min 52 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1111/
<tgBot> Xuyznaet was added by: Xuyznaet
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Xuyznaet, welcome
<tgBot> <Xuyznaet> hi ! Реально скачать прошивку для bacon
<xorpad> okay so the kernel boots but I had to disable an if check that is there for optimzation to get it to compile with gcc 6, and I haven't tested to make sure everything works yet
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Xuyznaet, this supergroup is English only, would like to point out
<xorpad> built out-of-tree using gcc 6
<tgBot> <vanyasem> you can get exclusive support from me на русском, but for that you will need to PM me (@vanyasem)
<xorpad> Now to add in the freqeuncy and voltage scaling modules
<xorpad> still don't know if it's stable though, just know it boots and seems to run no worse than the version i downloaded from official source
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> "It's not obviously worse" is good enough
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<xorpad> lol, not by my standards
<xorpad> but if bugs are there they will show up eventually
<xorpad> moving from gcc 4 to 6 might cause some issues, as 4 has more undefined behaviour that could be used in ways that cause errors in 6
<xorpad> but moving to 6, means we'll be ready to more to 7 when it gets mature in 6-8 months without issues, and 7.2 currently outperforms all previous versions(for arm archs especailly) in terms of efficient output
<xorpad> right now 7.2 works pretty well but they need to add more unit tests for better code coverage
<xorpad> I fixed all the unit test fails, but they need more unit tests
<xorpad> Like i can't fix errors I don't know are there
<xorpad> and I don't know gcc internals enough to write unit tests for all the stuff I think needs it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, you're talking about the tests for 7.2
<xorpad> yeah
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Not the tests for the kernel under 7.2
<xorpad> correct
<xorpad> I'm talking about gcc itself
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> As a coding noob, I respect and fear what you're talking about
<xorpad> lol, give it another 20 years, you'll get there
<xorpad> Getting to where i'm at, takes a long time, but it's not as hard as it seems, just a lot of stuff to learn and practice
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I just learned how to downcast in Java.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I got a long ways to go
<xorpad> I've been studying asm/os dev for 14 years, and compiler theory for 4-6 years
<xorpad> coding for 25 years total
<xorpad> so it took me 11 years before I even thought about learning this stuff
<xorpad> I always dreamed when I was first learning to code of making my own OS
<xorpad> so eventually when I felt ready... i devoted a LOT of time to learning it
<xorpad> there's many areas of computer science I am not good at though, I just have niche skills that are rare because they are rarely needed
<xorpad> Like, not many asm coders with compiler theory and os dev experience are needed, compared to normal software devs
<xorpad> You only need a few hundreds in the world really... and then there's the 200-300 of us who have our own os projects we do as a hobby
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No one wants to hire you for embedded devices?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'd think that'd be pretty killer for this new IoT thing.
<xorpad> they might if I had credentials
<xorpad> but I don't have any
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Damn. Pieces of paper are killers.
<xorpad> yeah... I also never wanted a job in the field until recently so I never kept anything I made for a portfolio
<xorpad> so I have no piece of paper and very little work to show my skills to employers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh...
<xorpad> MS interviewed me over skype.. made it to the second interview, then they asked me about my education... they lost interest when i told them I left school in the middle of grade 5 so I have a grade 4 education
<xorpad> Sad, seeing as not being in school just meant that I spend all day every day coding and learning more about code
<xorpad> but whatever, they won't be getting any more vuln research from me
<xorpad> I reported 8 0 days in 2 months and they didn't give me anything
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, depending on severity that's ridiculous
<xorpad> I should have sold them as exploits on the black market
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But that's unethical and gets you disappeared by the FBI. :/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, I guess we're off topic.
<xorpad> lol I wouldn't actually do that, but I wish i was the kind of person that would
<xorpad> yeah true
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Normally I'm the one who tells people to move to the off topic group. :P
<xorpad> haha, i'm always getting off topic because I'm using to being on a small network where off-topic is allowed unless topic is actively being discussed
<xorpad> old habits die hard
<xorpad> if you wanna chat more pm me, otherwise I'll go back to coding
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On Telegram we have our offtopic group, @ubports_ot. It's a neat place.
<thrrgilag> @UniversalSuperBox Keeping that one Telegram only?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess if there was enough demand I could convince the bot's keeper to put it in another group
<thrrgilag> No worries, if I'm that curious I could just fire up the Telegram client.
<xorpad> I have telegram but I prefer IRC... old habits i guess
<xorpad> I use telegram when I'm on the phone away from computer
<xorpad> otherwise I'd rather all my chats be in the same window
<thrrgilag> I'm one of those matrix weirdos, which also means I'm on IRC too.  Oh wait I'm offtopic still. :p
<xorpad> matrix weirdos?
<thrrgilag> https://matrix.org
<xorpad> ahh, I'm on i2p myself
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #ubports:matrix.org
<tgBot> <bastos777> @wayneoutthere, +1! Exactly my point even if I am not in a Christ church.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, Wow! 5 days battery life would be really great. Hopefully those hammerhead improvements would also be able to use on other devices like my fp 2 😁
<xorpad> bastos777 every chip is different in terms of how you code it for non-ARM-standard stuff such as controlling volatage and frequency, but it should certainly be a feature in all kernels
<xorpad> like, ARM is just a standard made by ARM Holdings, the chips are not related. unless an architecture/driver programming documentation is available we can only do things android already does by reverse engineering what they have
<xorpad> I can reverse engineer stuff but it's very time consuming
<xorpad> and I don't think voltage scaling is normal in android kernels so we'd have to either fuzz around for it, likely bricking a lot of devices, or give sexual favors to someone at the manufacturers organization in exchange for their docs
<xorpad> the docs do exist, we may be able to get them under an NDA if we ask nicely and make ourselves look really official and professional, but no guarentees
<xorpad> Like, if the chip maker publishes the programming/architecture docs, it will be easy
<xorpad> if they don't... it will be next to impossible without bricking a lot of devices trying to figure out what opcodes change the voltage
<xorpad> I've fuzzed a driver before on a netbook gpu, killed my own netbook, then killed 20 other peoples netbooks, then got it narrowed down enough I stopped bricking them and just had to find the right options from the ones I had in the pool
<xorpad> We can steal code from other custom kernels if they have the features though
<xorpad> but if they have the features, the docs are probably public and we should make our own code
<xorpad> if you want a job done right you gotta do it yourself
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, This is quite a good rule. Would vote for practicing it like this. Anyway we have the @ubports_of groups.
<xorpad> what si ubports_of ?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, 😂
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, Sorry. @ubports_ot . autocorrect bug.
<xorpad> ot is what/
<tgBot> <bastos777> This is the off topics group from our community in telegram.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Try it out...
<xorpad> oh, well I'm talking on topic, about kernel dev
<xorpad> and whats required to add that to all kernels
<tgBot> <bastos777> I know.
<xorpad> but I will join it...
<xorpad> gimmie a min to get onto telegram
<tgBot> <bastos777> I replied to your previous post
<tgBot> <bastos777> I am far away from being a coder, but I like your comments a lot @Xorpad !
<tgBot> <bastos777> Thank you for contributing.
<xorpad> bastos777: https://zerorax.imgur.com/all/   <--- I'm the second one
<xorpad> oops https://imgur.com/E17yO5H
<xorpad> lulz
<tgBot> <bastos777> That one? ' I code and practice martial arts and play guitar and that's pretty much my whole life.'
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @UniversalSuperBox, There's this amazing UI kit that you can open up in inkscape https://github.com/halfsail/Ubuntu-UI-Toolkit
<xorpad> bastos777 yeah, that's a very brief desc of my life
<xorpad> but I meant the image.. the one with the coder memes
<tgBot> J was added by: J
<xorpad> hmmm... it seems when you remove tasks via swiping from the active task slide-out menu, the memory they are using doesn't get freed
<xorpad> and, the latest devel release update soft-bricked my phone
<xorpad> so there's that
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #14: SUCCESS in 6.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/14/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #149: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/149/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1112: SUCCESS in 2.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1112/
<xorpad> We need to work on multirom so people don't have to give up android to use ubuntu touch
<xorpad> it makes it easy to install ubuntu touch from inside a rooted phone to a place in /data/media that can be mounted instead of the normal partitions and booted as if they were flashed to the device normally
<xorpad> Download MultiROM app - > install ubuntu touch -> have dual-boot android + ubport -> ??? -> profit!!!
<xorpad> If we work on multirom, we can increase user base significantly and make the level of skill/comfort required to install it much less
<tgBot> <YougoChats> @xorpad, you completely skip the part where UT needs to be ported to each and every phone first. even if UT supports Multirom, it doesn't mean it would automatically run on everything
<xorpad> YougoChats: I'm aware... lets go one step at a time here
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> In very past I had windows together with Ubuntu, and it was some how stressing, so I have made the choice: ubuntu! and since that times I did not switched back
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I had the courage, they can find it also
<xorpad> YougoChats I  can port multirom to some devices, but only ones i have or can get cheaply for testing on
<tgBot> <YougoChats> and UBPorts is swamped as it is. adding demand for multirom, and by extension all devices that run multirom doesn't help
<xorpad> well, I'm not saying someone else should do it
<tgBot> <YougoChats> UT is still at a stage where it needs to prove it can run well on a limited set of devices
<xorpad> i'm saying I should do it
<xorpad> and yeah, just a limited set of devices,
<xorpad> the ones officially supported for now, we can add to that list later
<xorpad> s/we/I
<xorpad> even if we just get it working on one popular device, I have a nexus 5 and plan to get all the devices supported by ubports when I can afford to
<xorpad> so for now I can start with the nexus 5
<xorpad> even if it only works for nexus 5, it's good to have it working and maintained
<xorpad> ofc when I get those other devices i can port it to them too
<xorpad> and I would like to make some more kernels for more devices too
<xorpad> right now i'm working on adding voltage scaling to the nexus 5 kernel
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @xorpad, Of course I do not want you to stop it is your decision. Any help and effort is welcome.
<xorpad> Well you can expect a lot of effort
<xorpad> :D
<tgBot> <YougoChats> well, if you can make Multirom sit in between without UT noticing, or submit patches to UT that don't otherwise affect UT's functioning, i'd say go for it.
<xorpad> I am pretty sure I can... and if I can't, I'll research how and then I'll be able to
<xorpad> I mean... MultiROM working should be easy
<xorpad> porting ubports to new devices will be hard, but i'm up for it in the semi-near future... For now I'm just gonna work on the nexus 5 kernel though and multirom
<xorpad> the hard stuff is the fun stuff:D
<xorpad> thinking of making a replacement for the android bootloader though... and having the bootloader as something we load and branch over to if we need it, and then have a proper linux bootloader, and we can repartition the device with the bootloader so that we don't have to deal with androids partition layouts
<xorpad> I dunno, I got a lot of plans, we'll see what you guys accept out of what I make i guess
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> we like pioneers and dreamers
<xorpad> yay!
<xorpad> And whatever you don't accept, I'll put into a fork and you can merge it back if you ever want to
<xorpad> Mostly I'm interested in working on the kernels really, but I also want to have a light-weight alternative to unity 8
<xorpad> Also, porting to other devices, and making the system not dependant on anything from android other than the android linux kernel and drivers
<xorpad> Basically I'll do whatever I feel is a good idea to do, from app dev to kernel modding
<xorpad> I'd like to make a new keyboard... the camera needs some algorithms to increase the contrast and sharpen the image because it doesn't look as nice as when I had android on the same phone...
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> Bellow the list of core https://ubports.com/page/website.aboutus
<xorpad> cool
<xorpad> maybe I'll earn a spot on that developers list eventually:D
<xorpad> but that's not really important, i just like OS development
<xorpad> I don't care if I'm an official dev or not tbh, I just want to write code
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> They are also here, but not now
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> 👍
<xorpad> I know:D I hope they are interested in all my ideas:D
<xorpad> does ubports have a repository for apt?
<xorpad> whenever i try to use apt it errors on me
<xorpad> saying nothing found
<xorpad> I could maybe host a repository if there isn't one
<xorpad> all I know is I want this project to be awesome and I want to help make it awesome
<tgBot> <YougoChats> as UBorts plans to move UT onto Halium, perhaps it is wise to get Halium running on Multirom?
<xorpad> YougoChats... Probably a good idea... but that's trivial
<tgBot> <YougoChats> you'd upen up a whole range of mobile distros to Multirom
<xorpad> Multirom is just a kernel used as a bootloader which mounts the partitions from the images in the filesystem and calls kexec to boot the boot the kernel and begin the rom booting
<xorpad> so multirom already basically supports halium
<xorpad> Halium might need some mods, but multirom will work as is
<tgBot> <YougoChats> well, then you're almost there 😊
<xorpad> Yep... this is easy peasy for me,  just time consuming
<xorpad> but I enjoy it
<xorpad> it's taken me 14 years to learn os dev and compiler dev and how to write secure code and how to reverse engineer stuff so I can use it for my own projects... but i feel like I'm finally ready to stop with the hobby projects and work on a serious one
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> I am driving
<xorpad> I am sitting on the couch
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> i don't drive... Don't have one of those car things
<xorpad> my family bought me one once, but I totaled it the first day I had it drifting around a parking lot
<xorpad> so they said never again
<tgBot> <Flohack> Morning
<xorpad> Hi Flohack!
<tgBot> <Flohack> xorpad are you never asleep 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> Just catching up with the night
<tgBot> <Flohack> I skipped now 300+ messages or so
<xorpad> Flohack, not usually... I got brain damage in a muay thai fight that makes me never get tired
<xorpad> the part of my brain that should trigger sleep has 0 activity on FMRI
<xorpad> so I have a cocktail of meds for the occasional time I decide to sleep, but mostly i'm just coding all day and night
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @Flohack thanks for coming
<xorpad> Usually my days last 60-80 hours, followed by 10 hours of sleep
<xorpad> it makes me really productive
<xorpad> I got the nexus 5 kernel building with gcc 7.2 without the android build tree
<xorpad> still need to fully test everything
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #358: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/358/
<xorpad> that should alone give like 20% or more performance boost, because 7.2 has so much optimzing compared to 4/5/6
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1113: SUCCESS in 1 min 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1113/
<xorpad> 20% is conservative, I've seen 40% boosts on certain perfomrance aspects when I build AOSP with 7.2
<xorpad> it's insane how much 7.2 optimizes compared to anything before it... well 7 and up do it, but 7.2 is the first 7.x that's reliable enough to use
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, Hmm on my N5 I have a really bad experience with the battery. I dont expect that 900% will work with Ubuntu Touch but if you can double or triple it, would be fine ;)
<xorpad> Flohack, have you tried franco kernel on your nexus 5?
<xorpad> it literally gives you 9x the standby time, although screen time can't be fixed with anything in the kernel and will still only be 4-5 hours
<xorpad> but franco kernel just isn't very effective without the control app that costs $5... We will have the settings menu as our control app... if you accept my code that is
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, No I did not use any Android on this phone
<tgBot> <Flohack> I will wait patiently for your version then ;)
<xorpad> Flohack cool:D
<xorpad> Expect it in a couple weeks i'm guessing
<xorpad> or at least a small preview of whats to come
<xorpad> I do hope my work meets your standards... I'm even commenting everything, and i never write comments
<xorpad> but i figure if I'm working on a project others also work on, they will need comments
<xorpad> so I'm making an effort to comment everything so it's more likely to get accepted
<xorpad> my last linux kernel contribution got rejected because it was pure assembly with no comments and they said they couldn't understand it
<xorpad> lol
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well for commenting, if a line of modification is clear from the code it does not need a comment. Just give a line of intention or reasoning, its easier for merging the pull request, to understand whats going on. But dont overcomment it ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> yes this what you said 😆
<xorpad> anyways I gotta reboot back into my other linux install to get back to work on the kernel... I had to boot into this one to reflash ubuntu touch because the update soft-bricked my phone(developemnt branch)
<xorpad> brb
<tgBot> <Flohack> Im in my office now so dont expect too much following the next hours ;)
<xorpad> Flohack, cool
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> To use apt you need libertine or to put your filesystem in r/w mode..you will lose your changes at every upgrade..
<xorpad> I see...
<tgBot> Davy was added by: Davy
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Davy, welcome
<tgBot> <Davy> Hi there, thank you! It took a while, but now even I know, that Cannonical doesn't support Touch anymore. That's why I am here
<xorpad> Cannonical aint got nothing on ubports
<xorpad> anyone who would abandon a new phone OS with ELF binaries instead of highly abstracted runtimes and vms with optimzing routines to make them seem less bloated, is insane
<xorpad> this OS is awesome
<tgBot> <Davy> I do count on that ;)
<xorpad> man i made a big mess of the kernel lol
<xorpad> Davy, you a user or a coder?
<tgBot> <Davy> Just a user. No help for the kernel from me ;)
<xorpad> haha, I don't expect help, I just wondering
<xorpad> have you got it working yet?
<tgBot> <Davy> It is rebooting just yet. Gotta tell you in a minute
<xorpad> Ahh:D
<xorpad> which device you got?
<tgBot> <Davy> Aquaris m10
<xorpad> Oh, cool
<xorpad> I've got a Nexus 5 with Ubports on it
<xorpad> I love it
<xorpad> it's my new favorite toy
<tgBot> <Davy> You know, the last few months I was wondering, why there weren't any updates. Didn't had the time to get informed. Today I read: no support anymore. Still like it so i am glad, that there is a comunityproject
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Davy, you can choose between stable, RC and devel after initial install
<tgBot> <Stereofont> In system settings. It is hidden down the bottom. Not obvious
<xorpad> okay I fixed the mess
<xorpad> now I have resulting mess related to the new code
<tgBot> <Stereofont> That equals progress
<tgBot> <Davy> Thanks for the hin, lionelb. Do I get that right? The ubuntustore is still the old unsupported one, right? so I should get a hang of the open store?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> One mess at a time
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Ubuntu Store is closing and not maintained. Check out Dekko2 and uMatriks on OpenStore
<tgBot> <Davy> Alright, thanks! So far it looks pretty good!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Note pull down flashlight
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Not that you have a flashlight on M10 haha
<tgBot> <Davy> Well no use for that ;)
<tgBot> <Stereofont> There are memory leak issues on M10 so may be performance deterioration over time. Dialler will go in OTA 3 I think
<tgBot> <Davy> A alright, good to know. So far it still looking great! So much better than before.
<xorpad> It's awesome to the max yo
<xorpad> yay, another bug squashed... i wonder how many more pop up before i end this hunt
<xorpad> fixed, on, got 7 more once that one worked
<xorpad> lol
<tgBot> <Davy> Good luck to you! gotta go do some working. Bye!
<xorpad> later:D
<tgBot> <Jaume81> is there a generic carddav? Like calendars, or only by owncloud.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> and it will be great if can sync contacts and task by nextcloud.
<tgBot> <BrisPete> @Davy, Yes, it's great. Like you I am just a user. Run Touch on my M10 and my Nexus 5. Couldn't be happier. Can't imagine going back to Android now. It doesn't suit everybody but is ideal for me. Knowing that people who are cleverer than me are improving it all the time is very encouraging.
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Is anyone also having issues conn3cting to the forum?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @demokrit atomos, Looks OK from here
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Hm ok i'll check again
<tgBot> <demokrit atomos> Nice, works again, thx for checking Dalton!
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> It seems that every other update (devel) to my OPO crashes or disables the indicator-rotation-lock. Does anybody know the terminal command to restart it?
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/GVRHiZgx/file_960.jpg
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> Doesn't look right and the screen doesn't rotate.
<xorpad> devel version is the in development not even fully tested release
<xorpad> if you want stable don't go devel
<xorpad> I had devel and the last update soft-bricked my phone
<xorpad> I had to re-flash it
<xorpad> you gotta expect that from non-stable releases with RC updates
<tgBot> <YougoChats> sometimes (often but not every time) my install is wonky after an update. no rotation, wifi is funny, no screen dimming etc. usually a reboot will fix it. life on th eedge is fun
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I am aware of that and is taking the calculated risk. I switched to rc a few days ago, but it also had the problem with rotation, etc. Agreed, living on the edge is fun. Especially when eagerly awaiting fixes...
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I haven't tried stable yet because so far (fingers crossed) had no soft brick with devel. Maybe odds are not in my favor...
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> I have been thinking rc sometimes, but I want to see that weekly updates are coming first.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #133: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/133/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1114: SUCCESS in 0.54 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1114/
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> Does Ubuntu Touch comes with terminal. (Jk) 🙈🙈🙈
<tgBot> <erickt_23> Yes. The terminal is installed by default
<tgBot> <TomasOqvist> @TomasOqvist, It rotates now after a restart. This seems somehow connected to the issue that the screen doesn't turn on with the power button. In those cases. power on followed by touching the screen turns it on.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Jaume81, Only through syncevolution in cli so far, there is a script link somewhere in the wiki or forum
<tgBot> <Jaume81> since OTA2 it can sync a generic caldav, it could be for contacts and task, too. In future. By nextcloud, I tried by owncloud and it don't sync but I will try again.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> For Nextcloud/owncloud there is a bug on the login, it's has been fixed and will be released.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, +1 Thank you for this attitude !
<xorpad> bastos777, I'm just doing what I love to do, but glad you appreciate it
<xorpad> I've been merging in code from latest stable mainline linux kernel all night getting it to compile with gcc 6.4.0, which will make way for 7.x when it gets a little more mature and reliable
<xorpad> 7.x has way more performance than 4.8 which this code is meant for and 5/6 which this code doesn't work under because of stricter enforcment of behaviour and restrictions on undefined compiler behaviour
<xorpad> So when 7.3 hits, and we're ready to use it, we can get that 25-30% performance boost easily
<xorpad> 7.1 was hella buggy, 7.2 fixed 99% of the problems, and the next release, as x.3.0 always is, will be a stable reliable version we can use without worrying about certain things not working under certain circumstances
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Okay, you're going to think I'm stupid but I'm going to ask anyway
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Would using a kernel built with 6/7 cause problems when the rest of the system was built with an earlier version
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yay
<xorpad> It actually wouldn't, but in theory it could
<xorpad> I've done it so I know it works, but in theory there is no reason why it must work
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Ern_st, Wow! Thats what I am respectfully waiting for. Than I will be able to sync my folders again! Thanks! Will it land in OpenStore as OwnCloud app?
<bshah> xorpad: one thing I learned about android low level development is, never assume anything
<bshah> :P
<xorpad> bshah, I was speaking of linux not android specifically, Android I compile with the included toolchains usually
<xorpad> Android isn't meant to be as versatile and modular as a linux installation
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> xorpad, have you dealt with a libhybris system before?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Stop the Press!  … Here's the Latest News You need from the Ubuntu Touch News Desk. … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171005
<xorpad> UniversalSuperBox, nope, but what I don't know is just an excuse to learn more
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We run Android in a container to use the drivers.
<xorpad> I see
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's the tl;dr at least
<xorpad> We should make a tool to extract the blobs from ROMs
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Cyanogen did that
<xorpad> and a linker to prepare the for the platform
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> @UniversalSuperBox, But they rip now.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheOriginalSaiyajin, Lineage uses it.
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> It's LineageOS now.
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> @UniversalSuperBox, Yus. ;_;
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The code for libhybris can be found at https://github.com/libhybris/libhybris
<xorpad> thanks UniversalSuperBox :D
<xorpad> I think i already have it bookmarked
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And Android's userspace runs inside lxc@android on an Ubuntu Touch system
<xorpad> I got so much stuff to deal with, i figure I should work on kernel now... I should switch to working on the next planned kernel though not the soon to be depricated one i'm working on right now
<xorpad> I need to sleep, i haven't for a couple days
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The lxc@android service, that is. The container is named android.
<xorpad> but i'm having a good time coding
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's a lot of no sleep
<xorpad> lol, I typically code obsessively without sleep until I feel sick
<xorpad> At least now I have an awesome cool project instead of lame messing around with toy OS's not intended for the real world to adopt
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, SevenOfNine
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Stereofont, what
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @UniversalSuperBox, StarTrek …
<xorpad> maybe he just likes highlight people to be annoying... You'll find I do that to people i like
<xorpad> when i start highlighting you for no reason repeatedly you know you're on my good side
<xorpad> and maybe curse my annoyingness at same time
<xorpad> lulz
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh, tip. If you're trying to highlight people in Telegram use @username instead of just username. The bridge figures out the rest.
<xorpad> ahh
<xorpad> thanks for the pit
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That actually causes notifications
<xorpad> yeah I noticed, since I'm on both
<xorpad> @xorpad : when you read this go shove it up your arse!
<xorpad> lulz, i'm gonna see that later when I look at my phone
<tgBot> <Gartral> *passes a ban hammer to the admins*
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm an admin and don't see a problem
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also he's in IRC and I don't really feeeel like joining Freenode today
<xorpad> I'm also just trying to be social/playful so it's not all srs bsns
<tgBot> <Gartral> Ah, I miss read the situation, my bad!
<xorpad> @Gartral no offence taken man
<xorpad> If i ever become an issue just tell me to shut up until i have something useful to say... I do get annoying sometimes but i don't realize it till I've already been at it a while
<tgBot> <Gartral> I'm fighting with s3cmd and trying to get "work" done with it's cranky arse
<xorpad> I'm fighting with myself... The art of you-jitsu. The trick is to anticipate your own attacks before you make them, because when you're as dangerous as me, the only thing you have to worry about is yourself
<tgBot> <M D> Hello guys. It's a big pleasure to form a part of this development as an user. I have a question if everything is ok. I have a Nexus 5 32gb with hammerhead 6.0.1 but the phone speaker is not working well anymore it sounds thin and low in volume. This with Android. So I have the chance to buy a 16gb version of Nexus 5 with the same characteristics. 16gb is enough for basic stuff or is too Short for ubports? Thank you
<xorpad> how much is the nexus 5 price?
<xorpad> I love the nexus 5, I think it's an amazing device and besides ubports, it has franco kernel and lineageos available
<tgBot> <neothethird> xorpad: you can find used ones on ebay for about 70 euros
<tgBot> <neothethird> my telegram notifications just started working again and i have no idea what i did :D
<tgBot> <neothethird> nobody touch anything lol
<xorpad> buy how much is @M D got the chance to buy it for is my question
<xorpad> neothethird: black magic and a sprinkle of hello world
<tgBot> <Gartral> Neo, you probably were out of side on your device and the finally so cleared the cache
<tgBot> <neothethird> xorpad: i suspected star maths and wishy thinking, but your explanation seems to make more sense
<tgBot> <M D> The price is 65€
<xorpad> is it used?
<tgBot> <M D> I just hope I don't have to change the battery
<tgBot> <M D> Yes it is used
<xorpad> download a battery heath reporting app onto it to make sure it's at least 80% health remaining
<xorpad> otherwise make a lower offer
<tgBot> <M D> The one I have it's draining the battery badly and the speaker sounding low
<tgBot> MoleculeCollection was added by: MoleculeCollection
<tgBot> <M D> I will do that
<tgBot> <M D> Thank you
<xorpad> Ive got my main nexus 5 from when they first were released and it's still at 90%, but I stopped using it for 1 year then started again
<tgBot> <M D> What about the 16gb of space ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Should be fine.
<xorpad> well, I don't know about you, but I can fit all my favorite albums on there and still have room for recording some video
<tgBot> <M D> My battery doesn't go further than 80% anymore
<xorpad> but there is no sd card slot, so you can't expand it
<tgBot> <M D> But I need to keep it with Android on this
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Well, we don't support Multirom so you're just buying an Android phone.
<tgBot> <M D> At least for now
<xorpad> I am considering reviving MultiROM
<tgBot> <M D> Yes I know. I have a Nexus 5 now as my main device
<xorpad> and porting it to all the phones I have
<xorpad> I have a lot of phones
<tgBot> <M D> But I have the chance to buy another but only with 16gb
<tgBot> <Gartral> I have a nextbit Robin, I love this phone
<tgBot> <M D> Yeah I know about your hard work xorpad
<xorpad> M D: hard work?
<tgBot> <M D> Amazing :)
<xorpad> more like hardly working!
<tgBot> <M D> Well your plans
<xorpad> :D
<tgBot> <M D> Haha
<xorpad> My plans have shifted towards putting all my effort into this project for now
<tgBot> <M D> Great. I appreciate. I am trying to contribute of the dev of yunit
<xorpad> my friend just got here so i'll be afk probably till i sleep
<tgBot> <M D> So xorpad. You are the expert for me. 16gb worth it or should I keep looking for a 32gb version?
<xorpad> M D: depends how much music you have and how much video/images you take with the camera and if you want to keep videos on it or not
<xorpad> i have 16gb and i've never run out
<xorpad> anyways, afk for semi-long period of time, highlight me on telegram if anyone needs me
<xorpad> that will make my phone buzz and I'll probably hear it
<tgBot> <M D> Thank you man
<tgBot> <M D> Have a good day
<tgBot> Falquo was added by: Falquo
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> Xorpad saar
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @xorpad, dr. wayne says "9 out of 10 doctors recommend a balance of sleepless to sleepful nights for optimum health"
<tgBot> gijstimmers was added by: gijstimmers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @TheOriginalSaiyajin, Are you here to do something useful, or just post memes?
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> @UniversalSuperBox, ;-;
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> Simon sur invited :v
<tgBot> <gijstimmers> Hi, I'm new here. Ubuntu has abandoned Ubuntu Phone. What should I expect from this page?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Well... I've not posted any memes that I recall. And I just spent 40 hours working on the hammerhead kernel so is I'd say I'm being useful... If you wanna rag on me for not uploading code give me a way to upload it. I also posted htop and ccrypt binaries that run on ubports hammerhead, and I've been contributing ideas and trying to work on getting more well acquainted with the system... If you don't want my help though I can fork yo
<tgBot> project and leave
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I've only been obsessively trying to contribute, sorry for liking CS and coding
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> I guess you're wrong
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> He was replying me
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> @UniversalSuperBox, Look @Xorpad
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Oh... My bad.. Been a long time since I slept, I saw it as me being highlighted... Lack of sleep plays tricks on the mind
<tgBot> <Flohack> @gijstimmers, You should expect that we continue to develop it =)
<tgBot> <Davy> It has developed much since April, as Touch was kicked. Try it out, it's worth it (I am new aswell)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> And expect lots of cool kernel stuff now that I'm here
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Sticker, 512x461) https://irc.ubports.com/NU5XYZjk/file_961.webp
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/6aQ8j9eE/file_962.mp4
<tgBot> <Xorpad> lulz
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Hi anybody else having probs with nexus 5  RC channel very buggy restart ahngs whne strting screen not reognizing number and at times wifi not working.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm on devel but I can reflash and see if the issues are reproducible
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @TheOriginalSaiyajin, so much lol for one day
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Gonna check now but I gotta reflash and upgrade to rc so gimmie 20 minutes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xorpad, I see that this misunderstanding has been cleared up now, but you really scared me with that one.
<xorpad> scared you how?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The entire message. I was wondering what I said
<xorpad> Lol
<xorpad> don't mind me
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @xorpad, If I use Telegram replies like this, does it highlight you?
<xorpad> I'm mentally ill, I have brain damage from comptetive MMA fighting for the last 2 years, and I almost always meet the medical definition of sleep deprived to the point of halucinating
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh
<lotuspsychje> oO
<xorpad> so if I acted out of normal I appoligise but it's because my head is not right
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem
<xorpad> If you were worried about me leaving, unless the official dev team says the don't want me, I'm gonna be here and contribute as much as I can
<xorpad> and I don't need them to want me, just consider accecpting my code
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> I just want to write code
<xorpad> and right now I need to try ad reproduce these problems
<xorpad> because it bothers me that rc may be less stable than devel
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> RC and stable are the same image right now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I haven't heard a report like that on the Nexus 5 Stable. So...
<xorpad> the one last nick killed my install, had to reflash
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @prpleXist, I'm on N5 devel, without these problems
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But it started working again with all of your old apps after the upgrade?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (that was for xorpad)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Xorpad, you mean we will have htop by default in the image ?
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Kevin thanks it happens now and then not sure what is going on
<xorpad> no, I mean I posted a link to it in the channel today
<xorpad> I bought and arm systemv7a-neon with thumb 2 to use as a compatible box that I can easily set anything up on and move over to the device
<xorpad> so I can make binaries that are dynamically linked and put them into the device and use them from the shell
<xorpad> because the system I set up is completely compatible with ubuports anythign I make on it will work dropped into the device
<xorpad> It's a lot easier than trying to deal with setting up a cross compiler for everything, because all the dependencies are already there if they are available on ubuntu touch
<xorpad> and I can update them with the package manager, use package manager to get sources and dependencies for anything I need... It's just a nice solution to the problem with having to set up an entire system so that you can link against stuff when cross compiling
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> Xorpad, I use the same method,  I use a containers directly on the device so I don't have to mess up with cross-compilers
<xorpad> TronFourtyTwo, cool now I feel less self-consious about wether it was stupid to do or not
<xorpad> I was kinda wonder if people were gonna think i'm dumb when I said I did that
<xorpad> I also got 2 cheap arm based mini-servers, one arm64 and with aarch64
<xorpad> so I can make binaires for all three
<xorpad> but I didn't set up those servers
<xorpad> they are liek $4 a month each and you only pay when they are booted and running so it's costs me almost nothing
<xorpad> Like if I use them actively it may add up to $3 a month
<xorpad> $0.08 per hour
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @xorpad, xorpad, sir, is that some kind of a provider? If so, could you please give me the name?
<xorpad> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-mfTuH1QCVhd2gxa1VCU0VlUFE is the htop binary... my arm board is turned off and I can't use the ethernet cable right now to pull the ccrypt binary, I accidently deleted it from my google drive
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @vanyasem, as I need something for my cheap build server and I hate paying the full price as If it was running 24/7
<xorpad> https://www.scaleway.com/ @vanyasem
<tgBot> <vanyasem> thank you
<xorpad> np, hope it serves you well
<xorpad> anyeah, just upgrades to latest rc channel image, and I'm boot looping
<xorpad> so... probably should backtrack and push the previous version until a new release replaces this one
<xorpad> because v7 of the rc channel is definitely not stable
<xorpad> the devel channel build I had worked fine
<xorpad> v140-something
<xorpad> anyeah, just upgrades to latest rc channel image, and I'm boot looping... so... probably should backtrack and push the previous version until a new release replaces this one - because v7 of the rc channel is definitely not stable; the devel channel build I had worked fine, i was on the latest version, confirmed it before I reflashes and tried the other channel
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> https://www.ubucon.de/2017/ 😢 Didn't know that I should register there.
<tgBot> <neothethird> yeah, me too
<tgBot> <neothethird> and i wouldn't have known if i would have had time to go until a couple of days before
<tgBot> <neothethird> a pity it doesn't happen now
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> I fear only few ones knew that they should register. A pitty this hasn't been published in a wider area. That's typical for Northern Germany 🙈
<tgBot> <gijstimmers> @Flohack, Alright, that's nice
<tgBot> <gijstimmers> I don't have a supported phone nor can I do any porting
<tgBot> <gijstimmers> I will watch this project for a while though. Might become really interesting
<tgBot> <jakko> Question, whats the maximum resolution  of the wireless display setting?
<tgBot> Crash_Burn was added by: Crash_Burn
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now, why's the bot gone and done that. Well, guess it disconnected at some point.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Hey everyone!  I finally made it to the telegram group.  btw... telegram app on N5 and M10 do not work.. only white screen.  Joined using ubuntu desktop app. Working on this of/on for weeks...
<thrrgilag> @UniversalSuperBox maybe the bot needed a snack?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Happy to be here and be a part of the UBports project.  Using my N5 as a dailiy driver now and very excited.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Crash_Burn, I think works but not for supergroups?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, a white screen is a separate issue
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Possibly related to https://github.com/ubports/telegram-app/issues/33
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I can get is signed up.. but after that I does nothing.  I finally got a notification when I signed up the M10 and a message finally appeared on my N5... thats all it has ever done.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Flohack, any logs you'd like him to grab?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @UniversalSuperBox, No its a known bug
<tgBot> <Flohack> Can help to wipe config folder
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Alright, @Crash_Burn the easiest way to do that is to install the UT Tweak Tool from the OpenStore
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Then select the Telegram app and clear its data
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> OK great!  I'll give that a shot.  Thanks.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> My big issue that is the most painful...the phone keeps silently dropping 4g connection... any ideas?  My vpn connection is helping but not fool proof.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I have ping 8.8.8.8 running consantly in terminal to let me know.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> yep. with ATT connection.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Very interesting indeed... My FP2 seems to drop my Consumer Cellular (on the AT&T network) connection fairly often too
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Problem is, the issue might actually be due to low signal. That's why I've never reported it.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Only way to re-establish is to go to flight mode and then back
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Around here I have solid connection everywhere I go... even still.. it should connect back when in range... or at least drop the 4g icon.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> a-ha.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Another nice app to use for reporting issues like that is Log Viewer in the OpenStore. Gives you the ability to post to paste.ubuntu.com on demand so you can take logs from the device whenever that happens
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I haven't had the FP2 out for a spin recently since AT&T is very spotty in my area as it is.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Cool... getting apps now... looks like OpenStore has an update.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I love logs! tail -f /var/log/syslog is my favorite
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Just sitting here playing around with UT Tweak tool (awesome app)... 4g connection dropped (browsing and ping have stopped) any logs I can look at to see what is happening?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well... dmesg, logcat if available
<leon> hi
<Guest19028> i need to know if ubuntu touch work in samsung cour
<Guest19028> ubuntu touch
<bp_> is ubuntu touch still mantained from the community? is it stable?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> bp_, yes, that's why we're here.
<bp_> wow, wonderfull. does it use the same kernel of ubuntu desktop?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No, it uses the kernel of the Android device it is running on for hardware compatibility
<bp_> so, under the hood, it runs the same code of android phones? what are the main differences with android os?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it only runs Android in a container so that we can use the drivers. Otherwise, it's a GNU/Linux system.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That Android in a container is only the hardware compatibility parts of Android. No Java. Ever.
<bp_> I can develop 'desktop' applications in the same manner i do with gnome/kde? is gtk+ supported?
<bp_> wonderfull, i will try to install it soon
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You can run off-the-shelf apps, provided they're compiled, inside of a Libertine container.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> compiled for ARM / Ubuntu 15.04, that is
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unity 8 was based on Qt and the Ubuntu UI Toolkit, it's used to develop apps.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bp_, We are Ubuntu, what do you want with Gnome or KDE? 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And you can install Ubuntu Touch on any of the supported devices on https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<bp_> i know that ubuntu usually supports this desktop environments! >.< so the best-practice library is qt right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> For developing Ubuntu Touch apps, it's the only supported one.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's an app development guide on our forum, would you like me to pull it up for you?
<bp_> don't worry, i still need to fill in touch with the os, the development time is still so far xD
<bp_> it will probably take a while to install this os, even because i have not practiced with mobile linux osses yet
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you have one of our supported devices, it's as easy as using the UBports Installer, available as a Snap, AppImage, dmg, or exe.
<bp_> wow, nice. there is place in the development community? what is 'on the edge' right now?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There's always a place for developers.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip, what's exciting to work on right now?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, I would say for apps, chat apps are things in dire need for some love, like telegram and umatriks
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are also discussions going on regarding interface changes for the home screen (/scopes) and the content-hub, which you use to send data back and forth between apps (because apps are confined via AppArmor)
<bp_> very nice, i will install it and come back soon to play with you guys. thank you for the introduction :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> No problem!
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, uMatriks is quite a bit behind telegram right now :(
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #290: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/290/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1115: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1115/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Good job, bot.
<thrrgilag> @PhoenixLandPirate something that hopefully will change over time. 😁
<xorpad> so Halium is still using forks mostly merged with the other forks of cyanogenmod right now?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Depends on which one, but #halium on Freenode is the best place to talk with them!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (See you there. :P)
<xorpad> thanks UniversalSuperBox
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Guest19028, That is not one of the supported phones and Samsung phones would be particularly challenging. Maybe try to find a used Nexus 5 as those are quite inexpensive?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> He's left already
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll notice that pattern a lot. That person is a troll who likes to hit Android-related things fairly often. He'll always start by saying "hi" with a nick, then he'll get booted from the nick because it's registered. He might say 'hi' or 'hello' a few more times, then he'll ask about some old and obscure Samsung phone that nobody wants.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you say the phone isn't supported, he'll drag you along for a bit before leaving.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> shrug people baffle me.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Yes indeed. How is that an entertainment? Hadn't even occurred to me that someone would do that
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I can see why people genuinely want to breathe life into an old phone. Sad for them that it isn't generally possible - other than Lineage of course
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Stereofont, Completely agree, I really hoped Ubuntu would solve that problem, but due to kernal versions and needing more hardware to function decently then android at the moment, it looks like we can't be the saviour of old phones, with that being said, I do think all devices that get 16.04, will have support for longer then any android phone released the same year.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @all Moving to matrix 😃 cu there
<tgBot> <twinkybot> or at least hope so :D
<tgBot> <samzn> Gonna install ubports again and use it as my main device for a while
<tgBot> <samzn> I'm liking the new aesthetic changes
<tgBot> ferry_toth was added by: ferry_toth
<xorpad> http://zerorax.guru/htop and http://zerorax.guru/ccrypt
<xorpad> armv7a binaries
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> gonna make a page and post more binaries soon, but not today
<xorpad> because need sleep
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Question: I have a Meizu MX4. What can I do to keep it more or less up-to-date? F.i. make the partition r/w and use apt-get? Has anybody tried this? What are the negatives?
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Right now I have the original OTA 15.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @ferry_toth please follow this link with info for your device: https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I haven't been able to get apt working. It can't find any repos. Was thinking of making an unofficial one
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I've already got myself set up to build and install packages for armv7, so it seems like a logical thing to do
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But that's a job for another day... Possibly tomorrow
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Milan Yes I found this. I also found the list of things Working. But I really want to know what I will loose. F.i. which of the apps? I don't use many, but I would hate to loose openvpn, and syncing calendar and contact with owncloud (caldav, carddav). And of course if things that don't work now would magically work (connecting to my TomTom carkit to play a bit of music would be nice)
<tgBot> Jerome Martignago was added by: Jerome Martignago
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> @Xorpad Yes, I just noted. Run apt (with / ro) and got a lot of not founds. But that may be just sources.list needing some edits (i hoped)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @ferry_toth well, I'll look into that before I go actually making one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If apt is read-only, it just won't work. Needs to write to places that can't be written to.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Er, if / is read-only
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Is there actively maintained packages?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm fairly sure the base repos are still around. Otherwise I have no idea how the rootfs makes it out of the process alive.
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, Amazing, many thanks Wayne. Have a nice day in Vancouver. My best regards. me going to sleep.
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> @UniversalSuperBox I just wanted to dry run
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Well I'll try and use the repos and if I can I'll check to see if packages are recently updated because of not than an unofficial repo might be worth making
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I just want to add to the experience anything and everything I am capable of
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But only if it's a relevant addition
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> @Xorpad I don't see arm packages in the usual place (i.e. archive.ubuntu.com) but maybe they are somewhere else. Or not. An unofficial repo would be much appreciated.Maybe a ppa?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Milan Korecky, haha. no prob!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Of course a ppa, it's the Ubuntu way to do it
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> But what would be the consequence. Loosing OTA? There are no OTA's right? Or am I missing something?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'm not sure the stuff you install will be preserved post update
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It won't. And updates may fail.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks for the info... Maybe we should have a PATH entry for a bin for in the /data partition to stop that?
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Which post update? I am really in doubt (for the less supported devices like MX7) if the way to go is install UB or just work on a ppa with backported packages?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xorpad, A what?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @ferry_toth, The image based upgrade method doesn't mean you don't get package updates. It just means you get them all at once, in an image.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Sorry, typing on my phone... A bin directory in that /data partition that is in the $PATH
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It would be a trivial feature to add unless I'm missing something
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Yes I know how the image is updated. But there are no updates anymore (from Canonical). So, if you don't do image updates, nothing will be broken or undone from the apt updates right?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> apt is not useful for upgrading when there is system image updates regularly that erase everything apt installs, and as @UniversalSuperBox said, it may break updates
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> There are image upgrades. We ship them.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Yes that's what i was trying to say
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> For the MX7?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> MX... 7?
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Meizu MX7 (aka Arale)
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> err MX4 sorry
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Oh. Yes.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That is a supported device
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> It gets security updates and bug fixes, no backports. So I need to install that first to get any system updates. As it is now, I don;t get any updates (still on UT not UB)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, yes
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> And I still don't know what I will loose by installing UB? WHich apps disappear?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, maybe you'd lose things that were in Meizu's customization `.tar`. A ringtone or two, possibly?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Did that phone have Cut the Rope?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> The last few attempts I made to flash the legacy branch failed to boot... Is there any reason it would have worked yesterday but not today?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Devel channel works
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Legacy worked 3 times yesterday but today it failed 3 times
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Legacy is redirected to stable
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> How are you installing?
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> I'm looking for just the basic stuff. (You know you can install Plasma Mobile, and all that stuff is supported, blah blah, except the phone app is not working, had similar with Cyanomod). So, if you install UB, which apps are there by default? Is there a list?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Magic-device-tool. For some reason it's the only one of the 3 methods that detects my phone and flashes it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Not sure why other than that I may have messed something up in the Rom that's not in any partitions that get flashed
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I've messed with this device so much in so many  ways over the time I've had it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does it work on one of the other phones in your box?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yes
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But this one is my baby... It was the one I got when nexus 5 was new... I'm attached to it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Was my second smartphone ever
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What did you do before it started failing? It'd be something outside of the read-only image.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And what happens?
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> (good night)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I updated to the rc channel to try and see if the image being pushed Was buggy to investigate a bug report, and when I did the device started boot looping
<tgBot> <Xorpad> But I got devel installed no problems
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I wanted to see if the update the guy just flashed was bad or if it was his phone... Then I posted here that you should downgrade until a new image is made to replace it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> And by you I mean whoever has control of the update channels
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So, devel works and rc doesn't
<tgBot> <Xorpad> According to the single attempt I made to use it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Does Stable work?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Not exactly conclusive proof
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Not sure... Haven't tried stable
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Id rather find bugs I can submit fixes for
<tgBot> <Xorpad> So I use devel
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Just found one lol... The screen telling me I can swipe from the side won't swipe or do anything and I have to lock and unlock the device to get rid of it... But it keeps coming back
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch/issues/256
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> wheeeelp
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Mine was on hammerhead and it happened every time I opened the update settings... Should i file a report?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Or is it known/same issue?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Also when I reboot to try and correct it, my channel is changed from devel to rc, and I have to switch it back to devel to get it working again after the reboot
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Lots of stuff to fix :D
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Workaround... Pause download before wifi to cellular handoff then resume... Could automate the pause and resume to squash this
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Wi-Fi to cellular handoff is tricky because you can't predict it
#ubports 2017-10-05
<tgBot> <Ern_st> gps
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @samitormanen, I've checked with my Nexus 4 in devel, i don't have any probleme with my GPS between app and test_gps. You can try to remove the cache of the app and see: Otherwise can you reflash the phone ?
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #341: SUCCESS in 22 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/341/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1116: SUCCESS in 2 min 3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1116/
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Re: apt repos, they are the official Ubuntu arm repos and work fully when you remount / as rw, but we need to make it install to /data somewhere and have the data partition contain everything outside the ROM... Just my opinion
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like /data/folder should be a second location for files that would normally be installed relative to / so that the stuff survives and doesn't prevent updates
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Should be fairly easy... Simple mod to the vfs
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'll look into implenting that in the coming days
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xorpad, The reason that wasn't done in the past, I think, was to keep people from breaking things by doing apt-get update
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> and upgrade
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, another reason was that phones were too slow to do an apt-get upgrade, but that's entirely moot at this point
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Well, I'm gonna code it and you can either use it or not... If not I'll keep it for myself
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The reason is twofold, as the Ubuntu Phone team wasn't able to vet the packages coming into the base repositories... so someone else's bug could become a bug on many peoples' phones, very fast
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Indeed, but if it does mess up rebuilding the tree would be simple
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Now, that would become moot if there were transactional updating, as you could roll back if you detected a failure of any component of the system... snaps snaps
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I do wonder if there's a better way to do it now, with things like OsTree in the wild. Just update the packages on the phone, roll back if any failure is detected, report the failure to the developers.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Like, if apt is restricted to install outside the ROM and in users storage space, deleting the directory tree and initializing it again could be one click on the recovery mode or even in settings menu
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @UniversalSuperBox What is the relationship between UBports and Purism Librem 5?  Was thinking about pledging $599 but after seeing all the work that has gone into UBports/UT I don't know how much of a chance they have. Thoughts?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, There isn't one yet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> We've initiated contact very recently, haven't heard back yet.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xorpad, That would have to be completely automatic.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 223x33) https://irc.ubports.com/eCN5MdUf/file_964.jpg **existential crisis**
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Its a nice idea, but look how much work has gone into UBports... how can they possibly make it happen? Are they going to use Intel/AMD chips and move into micro laptops with touch screens?  What am i missing?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Yes, we would have to modify dpkg to install to the alternate directory tree and anything else related to non-rom based stuff
<tgBot> <samzn> @Crash_Burn, Just install yunit ;)
<tgBot> <Xorpad> So that the Rom stays unmodded
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, It's an ARM processor with (they claim) upstream kernel support. So it's just as easy as installing any supported deb package.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> This discussion made the initial reason for snaps click, @Xorpad
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Of course that's why they did it. So when shit hits the fan, no one notices.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Well like I said I code it, your free to decline to use it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe you'd like to look at Libertine a little more before you do
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Thanks for the tip, I'll be sure to do that
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Libertine containerizes non-click apps so that they're still confined with AppArmor.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> So it means that UBports 16.04 = Librem 5 ?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, We have no comment yet. The phone does not exist.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I think they're running Debian right now, though
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> On the development board
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Xorpad, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Libertine
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Roger... Bookmarked for reading in next few days
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Night night ppls
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Night
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> So then Android is totally out of the picture? (Yay!) How will the phone makers supply necessary drivers... that has always been the crux of the problem no?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @Crash_Burn, They're trying to select hardware that does not have any out-of-tree drivers. That is, every driver is inside the linux kernel source
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> So no Android, no libhybris, no Halium
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Good luck with that... phone makers will resist as they have in the past.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Google will make them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://puri.sm/posts/the-librem-5-development-roadmap-and-progress/ … Maybe this will clear it up a bit. All of the hardware is in-kernel. They're manufacturing the phone themselves.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And maybe here's a good time to invite you to discuss this in our offtopic group, @ubports_ot. Simply because I don't want to clutter people's notifications with more talk about the Librem 5. It's getting fatiguing.
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> @xorpad, Wow. A fighter and a developer. Noice
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Amature fighter who isn't especially good
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Lol
<tgBot> <TheOriginalSaiyajin> Lel
<tgBot> KrisJacewicz was added by: KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I see that Nexus5  is supported as COre device, but would the image run on Nexus5X as well?
<tgBot> <Ern_st> So far nope
<tgBot> <Ern_st> and welcome @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> hi Kevin, and thanks, will try to get Nexus5
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I hv the legacy MX4 though, and will continue with it as well
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Good choice for the N5 not expensive and working well with ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I will want to continue some software development trends on UT now that I found it is continued
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I originally started creating apps and services for UT with Lazarus IDE< whch is even possible on the phone itself
<tgBot> <Ern_st> You were supporting app before ?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some highlights:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/10/lazarus-development-for-ubuntu-phone.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> YES but not the official ways
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> nbo clicks/snaps etc
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> pure native coding
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with Lazarus IDE which is amazing and can run natively on Linux ARM, so also on the phojne itself
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I also started an alternative software distribution platform
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that now I will want to continue
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that allows for installing non confined apps without sudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> under user's home directory
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> even click apps can be repackaged
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I did that with the official terminal app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so that it can be installed without click, and unconfined
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Sounds interesting slighty overshooting my competencies ^^
<tgBot> <Ern_st> I can suggest you to create a subject on the forum to inform people and keep a better trace than here
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just heard about UB ports in an email earleir today and I am super excited that there is still continuation on it
<tgBot> <Ern_st> https://forums.ubports.com/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I thing Canonical was not true to their own claims
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> they claimed the Ubuntu Phone would be primarily targetted at Linux fans and devs/hackers
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not regular endusers
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> yet the default phone installation would lack the most basicc the critically essential temrinal app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so they completely ignored the market that they said was their p[rimary focus before phone would eventually be mainstream ready
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Depends for who ...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> abt the forum, I will consider doing that, thanks
<tgBot> <Ern_st> I don't have facebook neither instagram even less snapchat ^^
<tgBot> <Ern_st> I've to admit missing a native nextcloud and protonmail app on Utouch...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I mean, UT was perfectly capapble of running multitude of legacy apps, even not tailored at the form factor and input mode, but it all worked, in the hacky way that the fans and dev/hackers would be interested in
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Stats are good for the motivation : http://stats.ubports.com/
<tgBot> <Ern_st> and to install Ubuntu touch https://www.ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch @KrisJacewicz
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> thanks!
<tgBot> <Ern_st> I forgot that : https://github.com/ubports/ubports-touch you have everything now, enjoy the ride ^^
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so Kevin, are you the one who maintains the entire project?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if so, I would like to kindly forward a request to you to include 3 very light packages in the default release images: maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 maliit-inputcontext-gtk2 xauth … The rationale is explained in my blog article that I earlier shared. But in short, UT supports GTK apps, just the onscreen keyboard does not. If you add maliit packages for gtk3 and gtk2 (which are very very light in size, tiny even) the OSK will work. Otherwise users wi
<tgBot> manually remount / to rw, install these packages, and remount back to ro. The 3rd package "xauth" is so that you can generate .Xauthority file, so that you can ssh into your phone with X forwarding. That is a BIG deal, because although UT devices run Mir, but if you ssh into it from desktop that has X.org, then you can run X apps off your phone onto your laptop's monitor and it will just work. It is pure magic too. You can carry all your apps in your pocket, an
<tgBot> arrive home/office you just login to your PC/laptop, ssh into your phone with -X switch, and you can launch X apps off your phone onto your desktop.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I personally used plenty of software like that off my MX4 Ubuntu Edition phone: Libre Office, Thnderbird, Geany, Lazarus, Firebox,Chromium,Nautilus, end many more.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with mallit packages for GTK and xauth, the phone becomes a swiss army knife
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> a real deal
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @KrisJacewicz, No I'm not see with these guys @UniversalSuperBox @neothethird  @mariogrip
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> thanks again!
<tgBot> Davide Barretta was added by: Davide Barretta
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome Davide
<tgBot> <bastos777> And wow. The last two nights with @Xorpad and  @KrisJacewicz we got two innovative and commutative developers in addition. Thank you for being here and wanting to contribute!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I'm super happy to learn that there is this amazing initiative to be joined!
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Xorpad I see your htop package and one me as a noob can not understand😑. If you don't mind, maybe you can upload them to https://openstore.ubports.com/ so even the mainly users like me are able to install and use it. Open store has also release and update management so updates are possible for you as developer and will land on the phones directly.
<tgBot> <bastos777> By the way, the uMatriks devs made huge progress. Yesterday they published a pree release in https://matrix.to/#/#uMatriks:matrix.org which allows login with homeserver accounts!
<tgBot> <bastos777> We have > 10k installations ATM following https://stats.ubports.com/
<tgBot> <bastos777> So it is good that there is a lively discussion, but hard for me to follow it.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @bastos777, Not for uMatriks unfortunately but ubports Ubuntu Touch 😎
<tgBot> <prpleXist> Good morning, why is so difficult to flash nexus 5 I cannot type at setting telephone screen is out of synk like and letter do not type properly
<tgBot> <prpleXist> (Photo, 1280x721) https://irc.ubports.com/0PcI3haj/file_966.jpg
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> MOrning All.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> morning 😊
<tgBot> <neothethird> Morning
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> I'm new to the project and very much in the honeymoon period it seems.
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> because i just made a decent paypal contribution.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @howie sidekick, 😎
<tgBot> <bastos777> Thanks!
<tgBot> <neothethird> @prpleXist, That's a bug that sometimes appears, but not on all devices. My nexus 5 is spared, as it seems. A reboot should fix it, as I heah
<tgBot> <neothethird> @howie sidekick, Awesome, thank you
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @neothethird, you guys are really doing great work
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> it's looking smooth on the Oneplus One for me
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> and I've converted another user to UT on their oneplus one
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> as daily driver
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> Hope I'm not monopolising the conversation suddenly! Is there somewhere I've missed where I can find tutorials on how to get more access to settings on Ubuntu touch? There's a couple of issues I need to resolve on the Oneplus.
<tgBot> <neothethird> Tutorials and documentation is a pain point... If you wanna do something beyond what the system settings allow, you can use UT tweak tool from the openstore
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> Ok, have actually tried that and am looking for deeper access to the system I think. I am having an issue at the moment with the calendar app not saving more than four entries in the agenda view, and an issue with a bad echo on calls using speakerphone. The echo issue is long recognised on this phone and may require editing of system files which I cannot do presently.
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> correction: calendar app not saving more than 2 entries in the calendar view.
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> should I try hacking with via adb and developer mode? there is no important data on the phone so I can always just reflash if it goes too wrong.
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #15: SUCCESS in 5.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/15/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #150: SUCCESS in 12 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/150/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1117: SUCCESS in 7.1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1117/
<lotuspsychje> anyone got nexus7 wifi to ota2 yet?
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> The echo issue has been around for a couple of years on the Oneplus One in many android versions.
<lotuspsychje> i have ota 1 r1 and doesnt want to update?
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @neothethird, I think I want to edit mixer_paths.xml to resolve a speakerphone echo issue on the oneplus, could I do that by enabling developer mode, connecting to ubuntu via adb and then using terminal? Apologies for messaging you directly if you're busy.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @KrisJacewicz, This sound really great news for convergence! I think @mariogrip will be very interested in this idea.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 633x826) https://irc.ubports.com/HJ756cXr/file_968.jpg also, I really like using UT in windowed mode, and if so, I like to have my OSK partially transparent:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not sure if your image includes the transparent OSK hack, I wroter about it: http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/12/ubuntu-touch-oosk-qml-hack-for-transparency.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> would be great if in the system settings the user could set the transparency level with a slider
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I know that back when UT was supported by Canonical some devs actuallyt made it into proposed image
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 1200x897) https://irc.ubports.com/gtTwJFiE/file_970.jpg also, I would love to revive my suspended project for alternative sofftware distribution, that does not rely on click/snap, just pure installing into home folder, and without sudo
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with a dedicated store-like app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some click packages can even be repackaged
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I did it with terminal app
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and so you can install terminal app unconfined which is much better for power users
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> the installer supports GTK apps, and it will automatically create launcher in the app scope so that user will not need to care if it is Mir or GTK app
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @KrisJacewicz, very nice, thanks for posting this, wasn#t aware of it.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> well, AFAIK nobody else was exploring GTK apps running natively on the phone back in the days, only Libertine Project was trying to push the idea of conteiners
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but I was really going to push the limits, until Canonical abandoned the platform
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so now I am super excited that I can continue the work
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/TWKnq0mn/file_971.webp
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and abt the keyboard, I actually saw someone's screenshot showing a slider for adjusting the transparency
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but it was not in a stable channel image
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I also always wish that the system partition had more free space for powerusers to apt-install packages
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or an easyway to resizing partitions, because all the tutorials on howto do the resizing seemed outdated and not appliable to the image I had on my MX4
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Libertine for example had an approach that if users want GTK apps they need to install them in a container, but I don't think this is convenient
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> not always
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also, sometimes you want to apt-get install a gtk legacy app on the phojne not even to use it on the phone's screen, but over ssh with X forwarding
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ie, thunderbird isn't really usable on the phone with high DPI, touch screen and OSK
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but with ssh X forwarding you just launch your thunderbird on your desktop off your phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and it is a great use case
<tgBot> <Flohack> Wow so many new interested devlopers =)
<tgBot> <Flohack> But ist starts being hard to follow all that ;)
<tgBot> <YougoChats> UT doesn't have Xorg though
<tgBot> <Flohack> In case you have ideas that should last longer, please post to the forums
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Hugo, I know, and it doesn't matter
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @Flohack, especially for non power userts lol
<tgBot> <YougoChats> not for the X forwarding part?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if you ssh into your UT with X forwarding then the xorg of your desktop will provide all the dependencies
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> while the app will still run off your phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it works, I know, because I am using it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> XMir included in the UT image has parital support for xorg
<MCMic> @KrisJacewicz What is the benefit of doing that rather than running thunderbird on the desktop?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> that is why you still can run, say, gtk apps without native mir gtk support (which btw was also being worked on)
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @KrisJacewicz, could you write a quick tutorial for non power users?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but whne you ssh into the phone with X forwarding it doesn't matter
<tgBot> <Flohack> @howie sidekick, Yes you can make trhe image writable, then use adb and shell
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I wrote some posts about it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I propose checking 2 of them:
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/10/lazarus-development-for-ubuntu-phone.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/09/x-applications-on-ubuntu-phone.html
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @Flohack, thank you for the reply, am going to try it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you will get a good idea and also will be able to replicate
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> howie, while you can make image writeble, sometimes the size of the / partition is the limit
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @KrisJacewicz, thanks mate, will investigate
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> apart of the way of using the phone that Canonical was trying to promote, there are more generic ways of using it, that turns your phone into an incredible powerful combain
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @MCMic, sorry I just noticed this
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> to answer...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it is a separate use scenario
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you carry your important personalized apps (and user data within them, including custom configurations) in your phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so basically in your pockjet
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> it goes where you go
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then you move, say, between home and work
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> both of which places you have a desktop PC
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> with Linux
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so, you also have the convenience of a big screen, and physical keyboard/mouse
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so, you just ssh into your phone
<MCMic> Ok I get it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and you use your apps just like if they were on your desktop
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just that they are not
<MCMic> It’s close to the reason behind convergence
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> they are running on your big screen but off your phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> close but from a different perspective
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> EVEN if these apps are not adaptable to the mobile form factor and input aspects (tocu screen etc) they still become useful
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @KrisJacewicz, am following you
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and the phone/tablet becomes a medium for moving them with you
<tgBot> <Flohack> Guys, can I ask one thing: Use the full power of Telegram and write longer messages. This aint Twitter 😆
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Flohack, will do!
<tgBot> <Flohack> Here are over 800 people, and longer messages makes it easier to follow your thoughts
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @Flohack, will do in future
<MCMic> @Flohack no this is IRC :-P
<tgBot> <bastos777> @KrisJacewicz, This is your PC monitor directly or is it the phone display redirected via ssh to your ubuntu machine?
<tgBot> <Flohack> Perfect. About convergence: I think there is an interesting potential of UT, since on the desktop we are miles ahead of Android & iOS, they have no experience with that. So we should leverage this and try to not loose the focus. Otherwise they will close the gap some day
<tgBot> <bastos777> Sorry for my noob questions...
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @bastos777, no, these are screens from my UT phone, check the indicator area
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 640x360) https://irc.ubports.com/0ga4lmqn/file_973.jpg when you switch to windowed mode from staged mode (which is default) you get that look
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also, the widnows are resizable and dragable
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I think that UT failed, because Canonical did not show people how much stuff could work woth these devices out of the box, plenty of things that you thought were not possible, actually were all there provided
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just often with some manual hacks, but all fairly easy ones
<tgBot> <bastos777> @KrisJacewicz, Would be great if you can publish your ideas in the UBports forum https://forums.ubports.com/
<tgBot> <bastos777> This tg group is so crowdy that all your important ideas and informations are getting lost very fast.
<tgBot> <bastos777> And than there is the UBports wiki also, where howtos and tutorials fit best: https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Home
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> Hi @KrisJacewicz! welcome back :D
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Sebastian, I will try to follow your advice and do that, but will wait until the weekend, for now I will continue posting on my blog
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @TronFourtyTwo, long time!
<tgBot> <HenryOne> Did I understand it right, that running UT with Halium would "enable" running android Apps?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I just posted article about landscape mode on UT, a video will be added to it in few days: … http://kriscode.blogspot.tw/2016/11/ubuntu-phone-windowed-landscape-mode.html
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *windowed landscape mode (as opposed to the staged landscaped mode)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> in the article I mention few glitches, so perhaps now that can all get solved
<tgBot> <bastos777> @KrisJacewicz, Wonderful! Thank you very much. For the time being, you could start forum threads with the link to your site and short headlines. Then nothing will get lost.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #359: SUCCESS in 15 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/359/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1118: SUCCESS in 1 min 16 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1118/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @HenryOne, No thats a complete misunderstanding sorry ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Halium is a hardware abstraction layer improvment that will allow more phones to run UT
<tgBot> <Flohack> Android apps => for this exists an idea to run them in a container, see here: https://anbox.io/
<tgBot> <Flohack> But this is a rough proof of concept. But both can live without the other more or less
<tgBot> <HenryOne> But it also includes libhybris doesn't it?
<tgBot> <HenryOne> So what dies "Android container" mean here? … https://halium.org/img/architecture.png
<tgBot> <GranPC> a lxc container running android binaries
<tgBot> <HenryOne> So these binaries have nothing in common with what is needed to run android apps?
<tgBot> <GranPC> kinda
<tgBot> <GranPC> they do contain a basic android framework
<tgBot> <GranPC> it's only used for hardware compatibility though
<tgBot> <GranPC> and would be extremely difficult to use it to actually run apps
<tgBot> <GranPC> that's what anbox.io is for
<tgBot> <HenryOne> Oh ok, thank you. But anbox doesn't seem to work fluently in the near future to me 😔
<tgBot> <GranPC> (Sticker, 512x494) https://irc.ubports.com/3Sc7gI4P/file_974.webp
<tgBot> <GranPC> the only seal of approval I trust
<tgBot> <GranPC> seriously though, it's in early development. give it time! :)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/edf7ra9H/file_975.webp
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Sticker, 412x512) https://irc.ubports.com/maMSi0M4/file_976.webp
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip
<tgBot> <HenryOne> And does running UT with Halium makes it more smooth/other advantages, or is it all about compatibility ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @HenryOne, Yes thats the point, Android binaries are needed to interact with the hardware. And its not new to Halium, already now all these things are in an lxc container. Thats the unique design of Ubuntu Touch: To avoid issues with nonexisting drivers, just take Android kernels, drivers and blobs for getting all hardware enabled. Libhybris then translates between the lxc container and the usual Ubuntu system
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> on the wiki apout app develompment: … https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Set-up-an-app-development-environment
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I linked a new wiki page about an alternative approach: … https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/UT-development-with-Lazarus
<tgBot> vishnu was added by: vishnu
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> some time along the way I can update it more, but for now it contains external links with more detail and instructions
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 602x361) https://irc.ubports.com/HQzoz4wy/file_978.jpg Lazarus IDE running on Meizu MX4 Ubuntu Edition
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> (Photo, 602x361) https://irc.ubports.com/xWp0wkJq/file_980.jpg #2
<tgBot> ya_not was added by: ya_not
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Lazarus IDE with all dependencies is not somall, but it is the only such full featured IDE that can run natively on the UT device itself, so you can (cuz I did it) attach BT keyboard/mouse ot your UT phone via OTG usb dongle, and the mouse pointer will show up, and you can create UT apps on the UT device!
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ferry_toth, You can still run Ubuntu Store apps in UT from UBports. They just won't update and if they are not carried over into OpenStore you may lose them at some point
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> MX5 Pro phone allowed for wirelessly streaming desktop to a big screen TV, or you can use ssh with X forwarding, to run it off the UT phone onto desktop and work conveniently
<tgBot> <ya_not> Hi!  … Anybody install Ubuntu Tluch on  Samsung galaxy tab 3?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @ferry_toth, The default doesn't really matter. What matters is what you can get in OpenStore - which is pretty much everything that is worth having
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Xorpad, Same bug in M10
<tgBot> <bastos777> welcome @Ya_Not and @vn
<tgBot> <bastos777> @UniversalSuperBox could you please tell me again how to edit the wiki navigation bar?
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> Hi guys, quick question: I have converted a user to UT on their oneplus one and am supporting them. They prefer a hard protective skin type case. I have just realised that type of case will interfere with edge swipe detection on UT. Can anyone recommend the best style of protective case compatible with UT? ....and for bonus points how to sell this as a feature to my user!!
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @howie sidekick, It's not the direct answer to your question, but with UT tweak tool you can adjust edge settings
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @TronFourtyTwo, thanks for the reply, anyone else have any success using this to solve edge detection issues with cases?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> yes i use case on MX4
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> defaulr settings make it sometimes funky bit as suggested u can tweak the edge gesture settings (range/sensitivity) and it may play better. but each case os different, as each deaign has differend bezel with different degree of gesture limitation
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> Thanks folks, have quickly tested UT tweak and am happy that this will suffice with a case.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bastos777, The _sidebar page
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> purism is almost there
<tgBot> <bastos777> @UniversalSuperBox, Thanks.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #134: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/134/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1119: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1119/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rubencarneiro, Yeah and they ignored my email to them so far =)
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> probably they've been told not to do it. Well, UBports {Ubuntu, Unity} you know the story...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @ValkMeister, Well we shall see. But the press department should not ignore me too long ;)
<tgBot> <Ern_st> If a maintainer is looking for an app, we have found the VPN-editor app source : https://github.com/unity8-team/indicator-network/tree/master/src/vpn-editor
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> They will leave the decision of running Ubuntu Touch on purism, a decision of yours. Its getting pretty clear. Let them make the port, by default Purism runs KDE or GNOME.
<tgBot> <anpok> well .. let them finish the hardware ... the timeline on the web page is a joke..
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, yeah this one is a mystery to me (as discussed in previous audiocasts).   I don't see why we can't just put the whole packge together and they can launch the hardware and we can do the software and... yeah.... kind of crazy.  we have 830 people here with blazing progress... how can they do that?  The payroll will be really high.... best model in my opinion, is the system76 model (except they also went and build some odd OS
<tgBot> themselves...)  all of this is surprising from a business perspetctive when so much talent is right here.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @neothethird, hey buddy. PM me on the side.  how do we fix this problem?  it seems with 838 people we can fix this problem and quickly and we should... right?  i just have no idea abotu documentation... has someone in the group done this a lot?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @KrisJacewicz, dekko is getting pretty awesome.  can we use dekko on the desktop?  :)
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> @wayneoutthere, This is the right spirit 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @bastos777, the forward feature works well if we know who to forward them too.  maybe we could create a fake member called 'ideas' and we can just forward ideas to it, haha
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, Or create channels for this
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> channels..... ...  now i have to go figure that out and test. do you have one already made I could try so i could understand? honestly haven't used the channel feature. i know it's a 1 to many feature...
<tgBot> <looney_tkp> phone display
<tgBot> <samzn> I've tried to install 16.04 devel yesterday but it wouldn't pass the setup screen
<tgBot> <samzn> Is 16.04 so unstable right now
<tgBot> <samzn> (hammerhead)
<tgBot> <Walid> multiwindow i love it really
<tgBot> <Walid> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/mchtZCeD/file_982.jpg
<tgBot> <YougoChats> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/jSvBU0LL/file_984.jpg
<tgBot> <YougoChats> Dekko2 feature i like 👍
<tgBot> <Zephoro> @tsimonq2 sur
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, ok me... i feel an audiocast coming out of my bowels on the topic.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, hehe rumble in the bowels
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @wayneoutthere, actually I dont know if dekko os available in any other flavor but in theory if on your desktop you have same version of QT libraries it could work with X forwarding via ssh. The problem may lay with UT specifix API calls, if dekko uses such calls then there might be some glitches, not sure. Definitely could be experimented on.
<tgBot> <ronnietucker> @YougoChats, Many thanks. Sir was spot on. I'm using a different mouse and it and the keyboard and working fine. Thanks again! 👍
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @wayneoutthere, Yes there is a snap (not quite up to date. Having build issues) or you can easily build it from source if your on 16.04+.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @YougoChats, Yeah i like that one. 😊
<tgBot> <DanChapman> It get's a bit wild if you use gmail as you get all the copies that gmail likes to create. You can end up with 3 of the same message if it's in Inbox, Important, All Mail. Proper bizarre!
<xorpad> Hi guys
 * xorpad slept for like ~20 hours
<tgBot> <M D> Hello xorpad. Great. You deserve it
<xorpad> @M D: thanks:D I'm well rested now, good to got another 3 days of coding... but i gotta finish being groggy first
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @ubports_bot, back to work!
<tgBot> <M D> Haha good to hear that. That's the spirit!
<tgBot> <M D> I finally managed to buy the second hand nexus 5 and it's working great tbh. Even the battery looks good. So I plan to join the club tonight finally
<tgBot> <M D> A bit nervous about finding issues when flashing but I hope everything will be good
<xorpad> @M D Don't be nervous. flashing is safe because we don't flash the bootloader, and the bootloader is also the image flashing tool... so you can always reflash
<xorpad> Unless we start using our own bootloader which doesn't make sense at this point for a number of reasons, flashing is safe unless you do it soooo much that your NAND storage on your device fails, but that's the case with any NAND storage device
<tgBot> <M D> I understand. Thank you
<xorpad> Anyways, don't be scared to flash, you will always be able to reflash or revert to android
<tgBot> <M D> Yeah I will stick for good on UBports.
<tgBot> <M D> I saw that my phone have the boot loader locked
<xorpad> well, you can unlock it easily unless it's carrier locked
<tgBot> <M D> I will search for more information
<tgBot> <M D> I see
<xorpad> you have to enable usb debugging from the hidden developer options in androids settings menu
<tgBot> <M D> Xda here we go
<tgBot> <M D> Yeah I already enable it
<xorpad> Also, you don't need root to flash, using root to flash from userspace is stupid in my opinion
<xorpad> @M D, hit us up if you have any issues
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @Flohack, Well they have support by gnome team and kde team
<tgBot> <M D> Thank you. I will start working now with the unlocking process
<tgBot> Daniator was added by: Daniator
<xorpad> @M D unless it's carrier locked so you can't switch cell providers, it will be really fast and easy. If it's carrier locked you will need to find someone with the tools to unlock it, like a sketchy cell phone accessory booth at a mall, they often offer unlocking services
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @Flohack, Dont think ubuntu touch is the thing they want
<xorpad> We have a mall in the town next to mine, where every business is illigitmate and they will unloack/repair anything, they have ways to unlock factory reset protection for a fee
<xorpad> they can break carrier locks in a short time
<xorpad> and you can get cheap repairs with substandard parts
<xorpad> no tax cash only
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/imvYuUg5/file_986.png
<xorpad> the whole mall gets raided occasionally, because half they stuff they sell/do is illegal
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere, ahh, the world of linux.  Chaos... what chaos.  What have you created Linus??  LOVE IT!
<tgBot> <M D> Haha yeah I am aware about that chance. But I hope everything is good
<tgBot> <M D> I am reading now how to do it.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Daniator, welcome Daniel!
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> @xorpad, what this means ?? they can open android closed source?
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> Hi People, there is a recognised issue with mic audio that's affecting both our OPOs running UT here. The speakerphone function echoes to the extent that it's a dealbreaker for my user. Editing build.prop is a suggested solution under android. Could somebody outline for me the basic steps to edit build.prop under UT please, if that's even possible. … Is there a better way to tweak microphone/speaker/audio settings under Ubuntu touch?
<tgBot> <M D> Lol
<xorpad> andreasimonetti: It means you can't unlock the bootloader or flash non-carrier signed ROMs, without an unlock code that you usually have to pay the carrier for the code, or pay someone who has tools to unlock it without the code
<tgBot> <M D> Downloading sdk tools...
<xorpad> tgBot: You don't need the whole SDK, what OS are you using?
<xorpad> because most linux distro's have adb and fastboot in their repos, and there's a package called "minimal adb and fastboot" for windows users
<tgBot> <andreasimonetti> i see
<tgBot> <M D> Ok I use arch
<xorpad> which contains adb, fastboot, and a bunch of DLLs required to use them. You also need the Google USB driver for Windows, but if you're on Windows 10, it will automatically download these drivers when you plug your device into the computer
<tgBot> <M D> But I am doing this in a MacBook
<xorpad> eww mac
<xorpad> I have worked with the Apple security researchers and after that experience I have hated everything they make
<tgBot> <M D> I am doing there because the USB ports are more reliable
<tgBot> <M D> Ok so I can do this in arch
<tgBot> <M D> I will have a look on those repos
<xorpad> I'm sure you can get the fastboot/adb tools from either pacman or AUR
<xorpad> probably pacman, but if not, AUR surely
<tgBot> <M D> Working on it. Thank you so much sir :)
<xorpad> @M D no thanks needed, but your welcome
<tgBot> <M D> In AUR there is
<tgBot> <M D> (Photo, 1280x956) https://irc.ubports.com/QXKDX3u6/file_988.jpg
<xorpad> i'd try the first one on the list
<tgBot> <M D> Yeah it should be that for sure
<xorpad> rather than the ones below which all seem to be forks or third party alternatives
<tgBot> <delijati> python-adb oO this is awesome
<tgBot> <delijati> no need anymore for the stupid sdk :D
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> XD
<xorpad> @delijati but chance of messing up your device if it's not 100% compatible
<xorpad> @delijata I'd wait unitil people start using in mass because I accepted it as trustable
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Is the info on the main page about Fairphone 2 and Android 6.0 valid or the answer from the forums? … https://forums.ubports.com/post/4446 … What about the new screen?
<xorpad> *because=before
<xorpad> sorry, my abilities to use language are bad
<xorpad> when they tested my IQ the report had a note from the person who tested me saying all the questions I didn't score high on inolved language skills and if you discount those tests and score based on the non-language questions, I would be 10 or more points higher
<xorpad> which is an example of why IQ tests aren't very good
<xorpad> sorry that's off topic
<xorpad> i just wanted to explain why my language sucks
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @xorpad, seems like it's all family here so it's fine!
<tgBot> <M D> My English sucks
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, What was your IQ then if you don't mind
<xorpad> @j 133
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @J, Then you also have to ask which test. Otherwise its moot. You cannot compare one IQ test with another
<xorpad> It was the mensa test
<xorpad> but when I started hanging out with the mensa crowd I felt like I was an idiot compared to everyone else
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, Wow that's great.
<xorpad> @j it kinda sucks sometimes, I can't stand when my mom tries to do stupid things, and she's family, so imagine the rest of the average population
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, Basically everyone is an idiot compared to that one guy who has the most brain power on earth at a point of time.
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, Trust me I sort of understand what you might be feeling. I don't even have that kind of brain you have
<xorpad> @j another downside is the with higher functioning people mental illness is much more prominant and the side of my family that is all higher functioning, inlcuding myself, all have many mental health issues
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, Yes. I know and it is sad.
<xorpad> I've traced it back 4 generations before the evidence trail is lost. comes from my fathers mothers father
<xorpad> he disappeared leaving his wife and 7 children to live in poverty without his support, when my grandmother was too young to have learned about his parents or grandparents, so that's why the trail goes cold
<xorpad> when my grandmother was dieing, one of the things she said was that she wished her mother could see her now, having risen from severe poverty to millionaire status
<xorpad> anyways, we're still off topic... I should joint ubports-ot on telegram
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, Hey man, wanna chat in private.? I will be happy to talk to you. I don't think most people will appreciate all these messages about your personal life. Or maybe if you don't want to chat private come to @ubports_ot .
<tgBot> <J> @xorpad, Yup that's what I was typing
<tgBot> <J> 😁
<tgBot> <J> Most people here are mostly abt ubports
<xorpad> can someone send me an invite, I think i'm @Will O and don't know how to join a channel without an invite
<tgBot> <J> What's your username?
<tgBot> <J> @Xorpad ?
<tgBot> <J> I will add you
<xorpad> thanks @j
<xorpad> yes @xorpad / Will O
<tgBot> smetanalife was added by: smetanalife
<tgBot> <M D> @xorpad, Unblocked. Now I think it's time to run the UBports installer and that's it. I hope!
<xorpad> @M D, I use magic-device-tool for flashing... for some unkown reason I have issues with the other 2 methods
<tgBot> <M D> Ok. Yeah I read something about it. But I don't know what to try first
<xorpad> I'd try the recommended method first, and if that fails, try magic-device-tool (the recommended way being the snap method)
<tgBot> <M D> Thanks
<tgBot> <M D> Let's see
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/FXV0N0X3/file_990.png
<tgBot> <gouchi> (Sticker, 512x384) https://irc.ubports.com/sKMJ2p04/file_971.webp
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @Flohack, Packet.net?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bhushanshah, yes yes yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> We are invited to load this beauty
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Awesome
<tgBot> <Flohack> with our daily builds
<tgBot> <Flohack> And guess what it costs no money at all. We found a new sponsor I guess
<tgBot> <Xorpad> If I find that my vision can be fulfilled in this project, I may sponsor too in some way. Perhaps a budget for devices or something. But I need to get a better feel for everyone's intentions plans and desire to accept my ideas and plans
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @Flohack, Very interesting.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @howie sidekick, i used to have this issue as well.  i remember it on my N4.  it was like the speakerphone was the regular phone mode and vice versa, yes?  The good news is that this was fixed once and likely can be fixed again!  I remember how much this one sucked.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> I think this went under due to the OT chat :) … Is the info on the main page about Fairphone 2 and Android 6.0 valid or the answer from the forums? … https://forums.ubports.com/post/4446 … What about the new screen?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> there is probably a proper way to log the bug.... i'm a bad bug logger but there should be a link on the device page which takes you to the bug page....
<tgBot> <Flohack> Hu smth disappeared here?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x778) https://irc.ubports.com/y6L0rZYY/file_992.jpg Here is a bit nicer picture with a real os :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> lel
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> there *Should* be a direct link here... but there isn't it seems.  Also forgive the slow page loads.We know about the issue and are working on improving it. … https://ubports.com/page/ubuntu-oneplus-one
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 1280x819) https://irc.ubports.com/nsgJ5ziq/file_994.jpg should be this red button on each device which takes you to github but... apparently not on each page yet
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @wayneoutthere, Hmm, not sure. Not quite vice versa like you say. It's an echo when using speakerphone mainly, also with low microphone volume. I'm just now trying to tweak audio settings by editing build.prop.............This issue is widely recognised on this phone running Android since it was released. I wonder does it have something to do with slight differences between chinese and international versions of the phone, because not all phones
<tgBot> have the problem.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @howie sidekick, the good news is it seems very similar to my problem so maybe @mariogrip will quickly recognize the situation?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> So we were walking down the road when suddenly.... … BOOM! … Audiocast Episode 11 happened! … https://ubports.com/blog/ubports-blog-1/post/ubuntu-touch-audiocast-011-driving-miss-daily-82
<tgBot> <samzn> :/
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> @wayneoutthere, I made a post in the support forum. I will be investigating further.......
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> 👍
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> openssl speed rsa  -multi 64
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> @wayneoutthere 👏 👍
<tgBot> <howie sidekick> appears to be two ubports podcast feeds thru gpodder, one with three episodes and one with all episodes, just fyi
<tgBot> Ben_Thijssen was added by: Ben_Thijssen
<tgBot> <M D> @xorpad, Finally installed. This was the most straightforward and easiest procedure ever
<tgBot> <M D> Everything working great in stable release. Is there is any kind if list of essentials apps to have it? I am looking in the forum now
<tgBot> <Alexander> @M D, Well... Dekko, Telegram, Facebook basic (if you use FB), image viewer, imaginario, timer, UT Tweak tool, uadblock, Unav, document viewer, file manager, uwriter, loqui... And surely a lot more :)
<tgBot> <M D> You rocks. Thank you. Yeah I am a bit aware on the essentials. But I think there is not any kind of list for newcomers
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Alexander, Look at uappexplorer which has a section on the most popular apps
<tgBot> <M D> Good idea Lionel
<tgBot> <M D> I am exploring it
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Check uMatriks and Dekko2. You can install Dekko2 alongside 'ordinary' Dekko. If you do developing try OnTheRoad
<tgBot> <M D> Yeah I've heard a lot from dekko. It was in my wish list. Thank you
<tgBot> <M D> I can live with open store and almost leave the Ubuntu store alone right?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @M D, I do....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I think the 'advised plan' is to try to avoid the ubuntu store because it will disappear end of year.
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> @wayneoutthere, That will make users to not have most of scopes like tiday scope news etc
<tgBot> <M D> Yes I understand. But I wanted to know if there is any essential app only available in UB store that I should give It a try. For example the gmail one
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> Facebook app and scope twitter also
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rubencarneiro, But the problem is, the store will close sooner or later. And we cannot take over all scopes ourselves. People have been encouraged to get into the role of a maintainer, and try to find the sources for the app or scope they want to move. As soon as they can build the click we can move the stuff. Just moving clicks without having source is difficult
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack, Maybe we can convince canonical to provide sth like an archive. Or we could host it by ourselves only wit unmaintained apps...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @bastos777, Yeah copying the clicks is not the problem I think. We can grab the whole store. But if we cannot maintain things then its not worth that much. Especially as we want to work on the scopes concept one day
<tgBot> <bastos777> ∆ #idea
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #291: ABORTED in 51 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/291/
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, yeah let's not kick a dead horse or a dog or even a guinea pig.   … What we need to do is assume *no one* will help us. … Assume that the whole world wants to shut us down because we are damaging their spy agencies.  … Now in this context, what is the smart move? … The open store is the smart move. … Us helping, maintaining, etc.   … Are we Ubuntu Touch, or .... Ubuntu Slouch???   … Can I get an amen??
<tgBot> <Flohack> Amen!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> booya~!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> can i get another amen??
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh well.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Are we ... Ubuntu Touch?? … Or Ubuntu Not-Much????
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> where's my krew???
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Amen!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> booooooya!!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> where's my coffee...
<thrrgilag> ☕
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, sudo make coffee
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Community! The founder is here ^^
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha
<thrrgilag> So making coffee requires root privs?
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> maybe
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @thrrgilag, depends on the coffee maker, expresso do requre root
<thrrgilag> ah suppose it does, lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/t5wZnQ9b/file_996.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 500x333) https://irc.ubports.com/rSzjvs6n/file_998.jpg you decide!
<tgBot> <Flohack> rofl
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, uuu-bun-too :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @mariogrip, i wish i had my mic on but my 8 year old daughter said why are you laughing and I said 'because Marius (She knows you from the QA shows) says 'you-BUN-tu'.  She then fell over laughing running around the house saying 'You-BUN-too!!!!""
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @wayneoutthere, hahaha :P I got fans
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you do!  she knows Dalton's name too though
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> she told my wife who you are when she asked "Who is Marius?"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Ubports, mom!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (Photo, 2209x2274) https://irc.ubports.com/hiscrE2i/file_999.jpg
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere, THAT.IS.CUTE!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah she made a TV with 'news' on it
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Excellent ! @wayneoutthere
<tgBot> <Narugawa> Nice!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Narugawa, what is?
<tgBot> <somepati> @wayneoutthere, +1
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> haha. yeah. I'll tell her you liked it.  I was surprised because I didn't even tell her to do this or give her the idea.  She just hears about it.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> She also said "Mommy is bad because she was using google"
<tgBot> <Schyken> Is that an accomplishment? O_o
<tgBot> Russ B was added by: Russ B
<tgBot> <Ern_st> welcome Russ
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Russ B, Russ is in the house!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Hi Russ how are you?
#ubports 2017-10-06
<tgBot> Shivam Dubey was added by: Shivam Dubey
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Shivam Dubey, Big welcome to you, Shivam.
<tgBot> <Shivam Dubey> @wayneoutthere, Thanks
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Schyken, yes. she knows she is bad.  knowing is half the battle.
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #342: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/342/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1120: SUCCESS in 2 min 0 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1120/
<tgBot> <Russ B> QQ: Does "legacy" mean the device isn't going to get the 16.04 update? Specifically the N4
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yes
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That's what it means
<tgBot> <Russ B> 👍
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, 👎
<tgBot> <Russ B> It's been a long while since I've been in here... Is the OPO 100% or does it still have some issues with bluetooth and camera? I think those were the sticking points... I can't remember...
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Camera works, but Bluetooth has issues across the board. Any specific issue you were thinking of?
<tgBot> <Russ B> And yeah I saw it's marked 100% on the website but I also remember there was some discussion about that...
<tgBot> <Russ B> Nothing specific, just trying to decide which device to pick up if I were to replace my N4. I suppose that's my question.
<tgBot> <Russ B> N5 seems to be very popular
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The Nexus 5 has HDMI out so you can do convergence without the annoyance of Miracast
<xorpad> N5 is very popular, because it's a great phone comapred to newer phones at the same price
<tgBot> <Zephoro> @Russ B, N6P even more popular. ;_;
<tgBot> <Russ B> I had an n6p. Didn't care for it. Not great battery and bent in my pocket. Twice.
<tgBot> <Russ B> But anywho, of the core devices Fairphone isn't really in my scope, so it was between the OPO and N5
<tgBot> <Zephoro> @Russ B, Wew. *_*
<tgBot> <Russ B> Since I know asking "what's the best xxx" is just flame bait
<xorpad> Like N5 used to be a very expensive phone but google subsidized it, so it was always $200, despite having specs of a $600 phone. the price hasn't dropped much because it still competes with $200 phones in most ways
<tgBot> <Zephoro> But still, $200 is expensive in India. ;_;
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Zephoro, I want indian prices :(
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push-rc build #1: FAILURE in 0.93 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push-rc/1/
<tgBot> <Zephoro> @wayneoutthere, ;_;
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You tried, ubports_bot.
<tgBot> <Zephoro> Lol.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox Where should I start with working on bullhead?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox you were the one working on it right?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> At one point. There's a Halium build now.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I can't test it because I need my 5X.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Oh, so I should start with their build?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, but see these bugs... digs
<tgBot> <Xorpad> bugs are just excuses to have more fun:D
<jcjordyn120> t
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> u
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/issues?utf8=%E2%9C%93&q=is%3Aissue%20is%3Aopen%20bullhead
<tgBot> <Xorpad> if it weren't for bugs programming would be fast and easy
<tgBot> <Zephoro> @Xorpad, True.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> and if it was easy I wouldn't enjoy it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> the reason I do the stuff I do is because it's hard and forces me to adapt and grow
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's your Github?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's almost empty, because I have private stuff on gitlab, but my nick on github is zerorax, so I think it's github.com/zerorax
<tgBot> <Xorpad> It's mostly stuff I don't care if people steal... All my stuff I want to use in my portfolio stays private
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I wish I used github starting long ago, so that I wouldn't have lost my whole portfolio through a series of stupid mistakes
<tgBot> <Xorpad> If i didn't lose all my code, i'd have 3 OS's, 2 competed and one a work in progress, and i'd have a c compiler
<tgBot> <Xorpad> along with tons of random stuff I did as learning projects
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I should make another C compiler... the world needs more C compilers(j/k)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nah, needs faster Python interpreters though. :P
<tgBot> <Xorpad> on my private gitlab i'm working on a 2.7 python -> arm elf binary compiler
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push-rc build #2: ABORTED in 8 min 16 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push-rc/2/
<tgBot> <Xorpad> which could make it's way into this project depending how devoted I get to it
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But 2.7 though. :(
<tgBot> <Xorpad> app programming in python would make building up an app market's selection faster and more contributiors
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Dalton: 2.7 is stable, there will be no changes to the way it works
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 3.x is changing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> it's not got a stable API
<tgBot> <Xorpad> also, I defeated the GIL:P
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Luckily the most fun parts of 3 also work in 2
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Except the bytes to unicode thing that I fail to understand 90% of the time
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I prefer 2.7 personally. but 3 has some cool stuff in it
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like f strings
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I really don't see a reason to adopt 3, it's slower because everything is more abstracted
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> oh wait we're off topic
<tgBot> <Xorpad> move to OT?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> yup
<ubports_bot> Yippee, build fixed!
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push-rc build #3: FIXED in 5 min 36 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push-rc/3/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ya did it @mariogrip
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Exciting things are happening 🤔
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @UniversalSuperBox, YAY :D
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver, Rc weekly promotion
<tgBot> <mariogrip> it works, now i can go to bed
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The true reward
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yes! :D
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Ah, okay. Just to mention (don't know why) my last hammerhead update had about 230MB.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> devel?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Deltas are weird
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> (I updated recently to latest daily build before)
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Yes.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> Yeah, im aware for that, i need to add a check for changes to the android trings, since now it build them daily and since android is in a image the delta will just check the image file if that's different, and if it is, it will replace the whole file
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> (hint: it's always different)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't think Android is reproducible
<tgBot> <mariogrip> so 4 days of detas is 55mb * 4 ish
<tgBot> <mariogrip> but since android is so big, i need to find a smart way to check for differences
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> git?
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah, but they are split across 100+ repos
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> `repo foreach`?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Maybe it could do something
<tgBot> <mariogrip> yeah, but how can i compeare that to yesterdays build
<tgBot> <mariogrip> could push all logs into a file, then next day to the same to another file and do a diff those two
<tgBot> <mariogrip> anyway, bedtime :)
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 800x628) https://irc.ubports.com/17HHcPac/file_1001.jpg
<tgBot> <samzn> lets try this again
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> @samzn, Is that Qt or GTK?
<tgBot> <samzn> Electron :(
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Ah k
<tgBot> <tsimonq2> Not as bad as GTK
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Okay. I'm ready to work on something finally
<tgBot> <Xorpad> is there any reason updating one of my new bullheads to oreo to check it out would mess with my ability to use ubport on it?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> like does anything oreo OTA updates does to the phone mess things up?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> does it have maybe like an incompatible bootloader or mess with hidden partitons ubports relies on?
<tgBot> Rumen Tsvetkov was added by: Rumen Tsvetkov
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Xorpad Might me better question on Halium group.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> hello Rumen
<xorpad> sure @Ern_st
<tgBot> <Rumen Tsvetkov> Hi all, can you tell me how to install ubports ubuntu touch on nexus 5 with multirom?
<tgBot> <samzn> Multirom isnt supported
<tgBot> <samzn> You can try efidroid
<xorpad> reviving and improving multirom is on the list of projects I plan to work on realted to this project
<xorpad> I already have the sources downloaded
<tgBot> <Rumen Tsvetkov> is efidroid support nexus5?
<xorpad> but I haven't done much work on them yet
<xorpad> multirom supports nexus 5, but you need to do some hackish things to get ubports to work with it, I have an idea of how you could but I haven't tried doing it, it's just a got theoretical solution
<tgBot> <Rumen Tsvetkov> ok, thanks.
<xorpad> I hope to get multirom working on all the nexus and pixel devices in the near future
<xorpad> I have most fo them already
<tgBot> <samzn> Efidroid is likely more future proof
<tgBot> <samzn> But any solution is welcome
<xorpad> samzn: but I like supporting EOL devices
<tgBot> <samzn> Ya
<xorpad> Like, I don't think phones should stop getting support for much longer than the market gives them now
<tgBot> <samzn> Efidroid should keep stable with any future paradigm shifts that might happen in the community
<xorpad> I'm also considering making my own bootloader to replace androids, and repartitoning one of my nexus 5's to have a more linux-like setup
<tgBot> <samzn> While multirom needs constant maintenance
<tgBot> <samzn> Would be dope if you manage to make your own aboot
<xorpad> Well, i know how to make it, I just haven't done it yet
<xorpad> bootloader for an arm system is the simplest thing I can think of doing that is realted to os dev
<xorpad> unlike x86 bootloaders
<xorpad> which are hard to make without using hackish tricks to bypass limitations imposed by the system
<tgBot> <samzn> It's all ring 0
<xorpad> yeah, and I've made my own multi-boot bootloader for my old raspberry pi to load my toy kernel
<xorpad> arm devices just boot the first data on the main storage device
<xorpad> unless they are uboot enabled
<xorpad> the reason I am not already doing it or done doing it, is because if I mess up I brick the device in question
<tgBot> <samzn> If you have skill in bootloader development you should really contact @morpheus______ on twitter
<xorpad> why?
<tgBot> <samzn> He's working alongside a team to finish the missing parts of the recently released XNU kernel on ARM
<xorpad> I see
<tgBot> <samzn> Seems like the perfect chance to land a nice job at any tech firm with that in your portfolio
<xorpad> well, i've already got more plans for stuff to do for ubports than I can handle
<xorpad> Like, there's already dozens of things I want to do soon, and hundreds of things I'd like to do eventually
<tgBot> <samzn> I know exactly how it is
<tgBot> <samzn> Shame I'm overcumbered with work from university already
<xorpad> Like, while I was on the bus today, I was working on an algorithm to use dictionary based error prediction on the keyboad so we can make it more compact while not decreasing usability
<xorpad> I've not got it completely worked out, but it's half way there in terms of logic/pseudo code
<xorpad> with this, the keyboard could be made much smaller while still being easy to type accurately
<xorpad> by detecting how far from the key you pressed and the possibilities for which word you are trying to type
<xorpad> And maybe I'll add a feature where it learns a persons typing mistakes and tendencies to improve accuracy and correction over time with use
<xorpad> But I just don't like how bulky the current keyboard is, and it's easy to typo because there's nothing to improve accuracy
<xorpad> okay enough chatting, time to get to work
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @Flohack The dots on  a translation. Should they be like this in german: [...] gespeichert … … or [...] gespeichert... which is closer to the original and not a special char.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @twinkybot, Erm. Hu can you send me a link? I always put them without a blank TBH
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @Flohack they are scattered all over. One example is messaging app - 105  ../src/qml/ComposeBar.qml:424
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Flohack anything new with Telegram? when Supergroups will be supported? :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, I have only 10 toes to step on ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @twinkybot, Well just judge by yourself, we do not have real guidelines for that. Or discuss it in the Localization forum =)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @vanyasem, Im a bit stuck now since the upgrade to Supergroups needs database changes, and an in-place db upgrader. I need to do this carefully to not break every devices db
<tgBot> <twinkybot> @Flohack okay. Was doing anyways. Just wanted to be sure.
<tgBot> <twinkybot> :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> :P
<tgBot> <twinkybot> Just didn't want to be presumptuous
<tgBot> <Flohack> Nono you are part of the community, so you can shape it, too ^^
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #16: SUCCESS in 4.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/16/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #151: SUCCESS in 11 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/151/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1121: SUCCESS in 1 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1121/
<tgBot> <Davy> Hello everybody. I have a brief question. I heard, that one can choose between stable, RC und dev somewhere in the systemsettings. Where do I do that?
<xorpad> You can chose after updating from the initial install to the next version, it will add the option to chose an update channel
<xorpad> and then you can update to the latest images of that channel once you are able to select it
<tgBot> <Davy> Ah alright. So it is an option at the next systemupdate. dont have to care about that for now.
<xorpad> Yes, unless you flashing using a tool that lets you select a channel to do your initial install from
<xorpad> like magic-device-tool, has the options to flash channels other than legacy, but they are commented out in all the scritps so you have to uncomment them
<tgBot> <Davy> ok, thank you very much!
<tgBot> <M D> Good morning everyone. I have a few questions
<tgBot> <Xorpad> M how are you and what is the questions?
<tgBot> <M D> First i want to know if there is any workaround for Tune In. And second, I am a bit stupid but with the Telegram app I am not seeing the UBports group online
<tgBot> <M D> Good good thanks. Ready to go to work
<tgBot> <Xorpad> is the group different from this chat? I don't really know telegram other than that I installed it and got invited here
<tgBot> <M D> I have two groups in my telegram. None of them are showing in my N5 with telegram (I am now in another phone)
<tgBot> <M D> And there is not search in UBports yet I think
<tgBot> <M D> If I try to join from the web using the telegram group link does nothing
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I use telegram on pc and android, i don't have it on touch
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Touch I use for testing and playing around mostly
<tgBot> <Flohack> @M D, They are supergroups. Sadly we are still not supporting them in UT
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Thanks for the rc7
<tgBot> <M D> Thank you Florian :) . I appreciate your answer
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> Is there a change log?
<tgBot> <M D> One last last before I go. uNav is not working very well for me here in the CZ. Any plans to have the location services working in the browser?
<tgBot> <M D> (With google maps is not working for me)
<tgBot> <Flohack> Location service should work in the browser, just it takes ages to initialize sometimes
<tgBot> <Flohack> @kristijantkalec, Changelog for rc? no sorry
<tgBot> <Xorpad> is there a change log for devel and stable?
<tgBot> <M D> Thank you I will keep trying. Have a great day everyone.
<tgBot> <Xorpad> they seem like they should have one more than RC should
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #360: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/360/
<tgBot> <Xorpad> devel so devs know what's changes, stable so users do
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1122: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1122/
<tgBot> <kristijantkalec> @Flohack, Ok. Thanks for the answer. Can I see the progress somewhere? Github?
<tgBot> <Flohack> OTA-3 will be tracked here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/milestone/6
<tgBot> <Flohack> Look then for the closed items coming up ;)
<xorpad> hi, is there a way to build twrp without an android build tree?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Davy, OTA2 so the current version, rather than the next. The option is hidden away at the bottom, maybe to deter users who probably should stick with stable 😃
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @M D, It is a supergroup and those are not supported in the UBports app. You can see it in the web version though
<tgBot> <Guido> I've just tried to start an X app in a libertine container, however, the OSK is not opening. The OSK works with Libreoffice and Thunderbird but it doesn't open when starting iPython Qtconsole. Do you have a workaround for this issue?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Guido, i think i lnow why, but cant test it now
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> u see libertine normally is used for gtk apps and osk integration is provided by maliit packages for gtk3 and gtk2
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but you are using qt
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so u need to add maliit package for the qt and for the version u use
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> phone itself (Mir) uses modified  version 5 of QT
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> for example for gtk if u wanted to run app on the phone directly not in Libertine, you would need to install these: … sudo apt-get -q -y install maliit-inputcontext-gtk3 maliit-inputcontext-gtk2 
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ypur app is in libertine and uses qt so tey finding maliit package that suits it
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> maliit-inputcontext-qt4 or something
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just search and see what is available
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> sudo apt-cache search maliit-inputcontext-*
<tgBot> <Gartral> @KrisJacewicz, You don't need sudo for a cache search
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> true!
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/I3Kb0AZY/file_1003.jpg
<tgBot> <Milan Korecky> To ser supergroup install web telegram
<tgBot> <Guido> Ah, thanks for all the hints. I will try to install a qt version of maliit. If this does not work, there is also the option of a gtk console of ipyhton, I guess.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Guido, that should worknout of the box. also u canninstall python in the phone directly not in Libertine or any other container and use qt there.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> just check if u hv enough free space on your / partition
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and finally let is know how things turned out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> *us
<tgBot> <Guido> Sure, I'll do.
<tgBot> <Guido> @KrisJacewicz, OK. I've tried to install maliit-inputcontext-qt4. This didn't work, i.e., there is still no OSK. It seems that the qtconsole of ipython is using qt5!? I'll try to install directly on the phone now. I still need Xmir for that, right?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Guido, actually no because you are not going to use gtk widgetset with it right?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> python is a non-GUI program so yoi dont need anything, but u want to create gui front so phone running Mir has qt
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> you wont be able to install gtk and run it on Mir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> Xmir will allow you to do that
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> IF you use gtk with your python
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so depends on your choice: gtk+xmir or qt an mir
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> at least in theory
<tgBot> <Guido> No, I think the GUI uses not gtk widgetset but qt. So, it should work without Xmir.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also if you do end up using gtk with your python instead of qt then it can also work in Libertine
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also last problem with qt: UT uses slightly modified qt linbraries, hopefully python's qt bindings will work
<tgBot> <Guido> But if I launch it directly on the phone, it requests an X server.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> but why?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> are you using xorg specific api??
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> usually whennu are making gui app you just link it against specific widgetset not xorg or whatever
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless you specifically and on purpose do
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then gtk has no Mir bindings (some beta works have been done)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> so of your app uses gtk then u use xmir because it provides the bindings
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> if u ise qt that Mir has you dont need no xmir
<tgBot> <Guido> I'm using the standard qtconsole extension of ipython available in the distros.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> also xmir on UT has gtk but i dont think it has qt
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i am still on the image from when Canonical still supported UT amd xmir does not have qt libraries
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> only gtk
<tgBot> <Guido> I don't know what api they are using but I guess xorg.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> @Guido, if you only use gtk api then u dont care about xorg
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> api links to widgetset layer
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and it then handles it via xorg or other
<tgBot> <Guido> To make things clearer, I've installed ipython-qtconsole using apt install on the phone (after making the image writable).
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> depending what is provided
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> unless u specifically call pure xorg api not widgetset api
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ipython-qtconsole, do you know which qt version it links to?
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> try without xmir first
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then if it doeant work means it is not compatible qt version
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> then u can try luck with xmir but i doubt it has qt bindings on the phone
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> even in Libertine it does not, you need to install it manually
<tgBot> <Guido> Actually, I don't know. I guessed qt5.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> I mean on my version of Libertine at least it was the case
<tgBot> <Guido> When I launch ipyhton with the option qtconsole on the phone it reads ": cannot connect to X server".
<tgBot> <Guido> Okay.
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> ok then that is the answer UT device qt is not compatible with python bindings
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> u can try xmir but likely it does not hv qt either
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and finally the saddest part: IF you get qt on xmir matching version and your app starts, guess what
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> still need maliit context for that version of qt ;)
<tgBot> <Guido> No, keyboard!
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> sorry but that is how these thingsnwork
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> personally i feel this is all very intereating but i think try finding maliit bindings matching your qt on linertine
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> or try using gtk instead
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #135: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/135/
<tgBot> <Guido> Sure, anyway, thanks for your help. I've seen that there is some gtkconsole solution for ipython. I guess that this is the way to go.
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1123: SUCCESS in 1.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1123/
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> erd option is a lot of workarounding and wizardry ;)
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> i really hope u figure the things out
<tgBot> <KrisJacewicz> and if u hv any problems with gtk msg me because i program all my gui apps in gtk and i run them directly on the phone with xmir
<tgBot> <Guido> Okay, I'll do that. Thanks again.
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> @UniversalSuperBox around?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @bhushanshah, At work
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> hm okay.. no problem
<tgBot> <Ern_st> Does podbird works for you ?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Funny... was just testing it out right now.  Little annoyed that I can't keep it playing while I swipe over to another app.  Otherwise I'm listening to UBPorts podcast.
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> wow... total devices at 10569!  Amazing!
<xorpad> 10569 devices doing what now?
<xorpad> installed with ubports?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> iOS is great, but not what I want, Android is out of the question... people are hungry for another option.  You are the future UBPorts!
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> yes, stats.ubports.com
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Crash_Burn, +1
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Crash_Burn, worst case you can stop the suspend in background with tweak tool
<tgBot> <M D> @Milan Korecky, Thank you sir!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You needed me, @bhushanshah ?
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @Crash_Burn, iOS is crippled by apples restrictions on how you use your device
<tgBot> <Xorpad> If I buy a device it shouldn't be locked down so I'm stuck with whatever they push out
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Xorpad, Move to Europe
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Lol I wish
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I'd love to if it was an option
<tgBot> <Xorpad> France maybe
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Eww not France
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, there's only one thing left to do.....  … GIT!!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @mariogrip should be able to do the following in each repo (with `repo foreach`) to check if any files have changed in Android: … `git remote update` to bring your remote refs up to date. … `git status -uno` will tell you whether the branch you are tracking is ahead, behind or has diverged. If it says nothing, the local and remote are the same. … Alternatively, `git remote update -v` tells you which branches have been updated in the re
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Created using the StackOverflow keyboard and https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2514270/how-to-check-for-changes-on-remote-origin-git-repository
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, it's not a podcast. it's an AUDIOCAST!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> What's the difference
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Oh no!  Sorry Wayne... just been listening to you for like the past hour.  Its a great "Audiocast"!  No how do I get you out of my head....
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @Crash_Burn, There's one easy way but it'd get everything out of your head forever
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :(
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> Yikes... soft reboot... SOFT reboot
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I think that's called sleep, could work too for some
<xorpad> What is newer, device_hammerhead_devel, or device_hammerhead_xenial ?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Stop the press!   The very latest from the Ubuntu Touch News Desk! … https://soundcloud.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch-news-desk-171006
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, fighting is futile
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> omg... Wayne and Joe in a speedo... that should be a fundraiser!  UBPorts could raise a ton of money!  You are onto something Wayne.
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I didn't even manage to listen to the one before yet
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, shock and awe.
<tgBot> Daniele Giacosa was added by: Daniele Giacosa
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Daniele Giacosa, welcome
<tgBot> <Christof> love the news desk audio casts :)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Christof, thanks for the feedback.  Please send news of any kind to me on the side in case I miss it
<tgBot> <Daniele Giacosa> Hi guys!!! I'm new in this group and i want to buy an ubuntu phone... But all site i look say that is off limits... So, where should i have to look to find it?!?!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> what exactly is off limits?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> can you put a link here?
<tgBot> <Daniele Giacosa> It means unavailable...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Oh, so you mean, you are looking for a certain device but it's not here? … https://ubports.com/page/get-ubuntu-touch
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I"m not the smartest kid in school so yo uhave to be patient
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> ?wha?  You got skills Wayne.. don't see yourself short.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Crash_Burn, for tech stuff I'm short ;)  but if I had time I would be programming right now
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/65 This seems strange.. I have this problem on my N5 but others do not.  What gives?  Is there maybe a big difference between D820 and D821 N5?  I'm in the US with a D820 but I think everyone else is using a D821?
<tgBot> <Crash_Burn> I've solved this by pressing the button and then swiping the screen.  That has been working well for me.
<xorpad> ahh, compiling gcc for arm on an arm dev board... this is gonna take forever
<xorpad> Like, I think it will take at least 10-15 hours to bootstrap
<xorpad> but if I do it on one of my powerful boxes I have to cross-compile so I can't bootstrap
<xorpad> and if I try to emuate it, qemu thows a fit
<xorpad> I can't use my zen boxes to build anything lol
<xorpad> 2 very expensive computers, and i'm using a 900mhz quad core arm
 * xorpad suffers the slow agonizing wait to see if this compiles
<xorpad> I achieved nothing since I woke up... Like I did a lot of stuff that to prepare for various tasks so it saves time in the future, but I feel like I wasted the day
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Daniele Giacosa, You will not be able to buy an Ubuntu phone. None are available with it installed. What you can do is to buy a used phone of one of the models on the list and install Ubuntu Touch yourself
<xorpad> we'll get there @Stereofont
<xorpad> One day phones will ship with ubports touch
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, Ubuntu Touch ^^
<xorpad> Yes that:D
<xorpad> Whatever it's called it'll be a hit and take over the market
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe
<tgBot> <Flohack> Basically preinstallation is no goal at the moment, right, but making flashing easier will be a goal. So we think we will talk with various vendors to get support for quicker porting and testing, which will bring in more recent devices. No details on that right now, but its a mission goal :)
<xorpad> Flohack, before we can get brought to market, we need a solid stable API for app devleopment that we can release to developers to build up the app market
<xorpad> Symbian OS was awesome but it failed because it had almost no apps available
<xorpad> By having people use and develop for ubuntu touch now, hopefully we'll have a good app market in 6 or 8 years and be mature enough to be adopted by manufacturers
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://uxdesign.cc/re-designing-the-smartphone-dial-pad-2df226ec620f
<tgBot> <samzn> oh wow, I didn't knew there was a html5 standalone whatsapp client for ubuntu touch
<tgBot> <samzn> I have like 3 people who won't migrate over to telegram but they're key people
<tgBot> <samzn> I guess I might use ubports daily :)
<tgBot> <neothethird> @samzn, I hate to be a party pooper, but loquiIM is very unstable. It works in some cases, but it's far from being a solution to the problem.
<tgBot> <neothethird> Don't get me wrong, it's great that it's there and the devs have done amazing work, but it's definitely not as snappy as whatsapp on other plattforms
<tgBot> <samzn> https://media.giphy.com/media/26BkOdMrz4TW2STOo/giphy.gif
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @way
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @wayneoutthere My alarm clock is working on my Nexus 5, daily, but not on my dev phone Nexus 4 ;)
<tgBot> <samzn> I had an issue yesterday that I've noticed my phone was boiling hot while charging
<tgBot> <samzn> I can't reproduce what caused that, but I suspect it might be something running on the background
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @harishsays, haha yeah, it's a nice sane idea
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @xorpad, we had a similar naming problem over at the audiocast but now we are "Ubuntu Touch Audiocast"
<xorpad> I see
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x450) https://irc.ubports.com/Lb7BW8Cv/file_1005.jpg
<xorpad> Okay, as long as I can still contribute code I don't care about the name
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x1121) https://irc.ubports.com/KTAe06P8/file_1007.jpg
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Ern_st, wow! didn't know that.  Must be N4 fail
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @harishsays the general idea is to make it easier to use on a big screen with one hand
<xorpad> I'm getting my nexus 4 back from my friend tomorrow
<xorpad> so i can work on that branch too
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @xorpad, bring on the code!  Bring on the apps.
<xorpad> It's coming... i spent all day today preparing things... Like I'm set uo to build in tree, I have MultiROM touched up a bit and ready to test out, I am compiling gcc 7.2 for armv7, bootstapping it which requires an armv7 chip so you can imagine how slow that is...
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, Half of that I'm into, I prefer the sliders on the left, I do like the circles on the bottom, but I dont like that they're circles, I think the circle's don't fit with the Ubuntu Phone Athestetic, but I like how they're on/of buttons then switches, they use a logo, etc
<xorpad> I built a few test builds of ubuntu touch builds to try out the build system
<xorpad> Been a busy but overall unproductive day, but tomorrow I'll be prepared to work on all the stuff I set up today
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @PhoenixLandPirate, yeah, it doesn't really matter that they are circle or square, the placement on the screen is important, i think apple has vertical sliders on iPhone?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 800x707) https://irc.ubports.com/qXn11Dyg/file_1009.jpg
<xorpad> Cool UI
<xorpad> is that a Unity 8 theme?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> iOS 11
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, That's an overload
<xorpad> ewwww iOS
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> X-)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @PhoenixLandPirate, indeed
<xorpad> we need to reverse engineer iOS and get ubuntu touch working on iPhones
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> um... no?
<xorpad> lol some guy just said I'm an idiot for compiling AOSP from source thinking I'm better than the engineers at google
<xorpad> obvious has no idea about compiling things or the android build process or... well anything to do with his statement
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> The ubuntu touch top bar has some indicators that most of the time is just wasting space
<xorpad> [14:57] <TheRabbit> or maybe just stick with Factory images for Nexus/Pixel line instead of thinking your smarter then Google Engineers and compiling your own
<xorpad> lulz, moron
<xorpad> I use newer compilers than android is meant to be built with and get amaizng performacne boosts... and AOSP is so much slimmer while still doing everything i need... Like i never respected the guy, but now I disrepect him
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @ValkMeister, yep, lots of indicators with only one option
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> Yep, rotation-indicator xD
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> keyboard layout
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> location, although it also has settings
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> bluetooth
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/jqCCwjGM/file_1011.jpg
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> Even with some of them, stil weird. Perhaps some transparency ?
<tgBot> <ValkMeister> without*
<tgBot> <Daniele Giacosa> @Stereofont, Ok, thanks...
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, LOL can you please make it react on shaking the phone and then select a design randomly 😆
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Flohack, that's not my design, it's from that article posted before. i would just replace the dialer with maybe a contact list because 99.99% i don't use it. maybe when you launch the dialer app you should see a list contacts list and maybe the freq called numbers in an easily reachable place and the whole dialer just a button somewhere in the UI
<tgBot> <Flohack> Anyway, it needs shaking ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah :D
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> talking about UX
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i'm actually using Recent (bottom menu) for calls
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> like in the old times
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> contacts is hard to reach... and then i have to search
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the dialer is just taking pointless pace
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> doing nothing
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin By the way did you notice that the core Apps´ lower swipe indicator is not standardized? I think we should do this one day
<tgBot> <Flohack> some have a different style and size
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah. finger painting app has a nice bottom menu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 768x1280) https://irc.ubports.com/ME21eQdY/file_1013.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> not sure who's making this app but he's a native UXer :))
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> would be nice to make some fake apps to test some UX ideas
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> fake dialer01
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> If you know how to do that, let me know?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, nonono. Shake Dialer 😆
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @UniversalSuperBox, k :D
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere we have a new idea, core apps that when shaked are changing their behaviour
<tgBot> <Flohack> Like superenergetic cocktails ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm Cocktail API? LOL
<tgBot> <samzn> @popescu_sorin, It clashes hardly with the current style
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yeah
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 174x310) https://irc.ubports.com/0H6eEgHW/file_1015.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> something like this would work for me, i think (as a dialer app)
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @popescu_sorin, I'm not a fan of that look
<tgBot> <Flohack> @popescu_sorin, Hmm but thats not so hard to do, lets add a switcher for different views like in gallery, and then you can switch back & forth
<tgBot> <Flohack> except ofc it needs to follow our style guide. and the style of the contacts app ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> yep, i'm only thinking about the UX, just ignore the graphics
<tgBot> <Flohack> kk
<tgBot> <Flohack> We could add a minigame like Asteroids ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> the idea is to just get rid of the dialer and replace it with a contact list
<tgBot> <Flohack> Where the contacts are coming from top and moving, and you need to shoot the one that you want to call 😆
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> no!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You're undermining him @Flohack !
<tgBot> <Flohack> sry Im quiet 😆
<tgBot> <samzn> We had made a pretty cool prototype for our dialer app in nemo
<tgBot> <samzn> (Photo, 1280x758) https://irc.ubports.com/bXmZzNhB/file_1017.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> this is a bit better than the current one, with a screen split between a dialer and the recent calls?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i just say to get rid of the dialer because it's just taking space and you actually not use it that often
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> or at least in my case
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> we can put a "dial" button somewhere for the rare case you actually need to dial a number
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> Beautiful!
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> Hi guys,
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> so.. a speed dial of sorts on the first screen instead of a dialer.. don't know
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> and no asteroids
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You mean, like in Android?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> I have used ubports installer for my Bq M10 FHD. It apparently didn"t work. The tablet won"t boot. I have the "Ubuntu powered" eternaly. Any clues?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> i like the back button on android ❤️
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @giovanniiannotti, The boot time is very long because of a bug, you see the "Ubuntu powered" logo for maybe 3-4 min but then it works
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> Well, it's been there for almost 10! But if it is 'normal' under the bug, I will wait.
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> ok, the first boot after the installion takes a very long time...in my case maybe 10min
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> Thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/uBsvQQM8/file_1019.jpg
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @Flohack, That's because some app has been designed before UITK 1.3. Calculator app still uses the bottom edge component from UITK 1.1, for instance. … Other UITK 1.3 apps uses the upstream component, but still some app forces the desktop behavior of the BottomEdge (the one w/ the hint lable) for several reasons.
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> Bottom edge is just a bad idea for convergent apps, imho ^^
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> something like this, instead of the dialer pad (left), maybe a fast dialer/favs and the whole dialer just a button
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi, it is, indeed
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> even on the phone i don't really like to use the bottom edge :D
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @giovanniiannotti, There were some issues with full cache, so nowhere for the img to go. Maybe flash did not complete
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/U7VOU24a/file_1021.jpg
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi i would rather have something like this (with a botton nav like the open store)
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> instead of a useless dialer and a bottom action
<tgBot> <Flohack> Its true I use the keypad sometimes, but mostly I have to search for contacts or take them out of the recent list
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> @Stereofont, It's been more then 30 min now. All the same. What should I do?
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> Thanks
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Flohack, yep
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> that's what UX is all about, get drunk, have a bear in one hand and try to call your wife
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> @popescu_sorin, I'm triyng. Still didn't call my wife.
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> beer
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @giovanniiannotti, not drunk enough
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> (Photo, 640x480) https://irc.ubports.com/NRnjUr1x/file_1023.jpg indeed
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, what about the smash gesture?
<tgBot> <Flohack> OhI forgot this one
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @giovanniiannotti, cheers :D
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> cheers
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @sverzegnassi OMG the bottom menu works great! bottom on the phone, left or top on tablet, desktop (or something)
<tgBot> <sverzegnassi> @popescu_sorin, Yep, I think that's the way to go in the lack of Material FABs 🙂
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/5Td4VnSo/file_1024.webp
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #292: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/292/
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @giovanniiannotti, You can get the splash screen if only part flashes. Probably you have not succeeded in installing. Did you come from Android?
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1124: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1124/
<tgBot> <Jaume81> Mr. Popescu Sorin, you have to change the video's name from Ubuntu phone/tablet to Ubuntu Touch on your Youtube channel. Good work.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> 😉
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @Jaume81, the "touch" branding never made sense to me because the idea was to have a convergent OS, phone, tablet, desktop. touch is just one of many inputs, like mouse, keyboard, voice etc.. that's why i didn't want that in the title. also please don't call me Mr :P i'm just a random nobody. also Popescu Sorin is just a place holder username like John Doe :> not my real name
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @neothethird are you there?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nu >:(
<tgBot> <vanyasem> i want him to review my pr :O
<tgBot> <M D> I just realize the existence of the post "hammerhead power button 3 times.:." In github. I didn't know it was a bug due to automatic brightness
<tgBot> <M D> It was pissing me off lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @popescu_sorin, Mr. P.  Shall we therefore call you RN (Random Nobody) or Mr. D. John Doe?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, it's better than calling it UBport.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or, like.... PirateOS. Weird things happen when you ask a distributed community for ideas.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ha. until it converges, Ubuntu Touch makes sense because it's mainly touching
<tgBot> <Stereofont> TransformerOS
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's a decepticon!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, i like....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> MetamorphOS
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @wayneoutthere, Trademarked 🙁
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @wayneoutthere, How do you even pronounce than
<tgBot> <vanyasem> meta four oh ass
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> metamorph-Oh-ESS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> ugh i misspelled that lol
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> I'm gonn metamorph ur OS
<tgBot> <vanyasem> isn't that off-topic
<tgBot> <Stereofont> I met a morph once
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yes. sue me
<tgBot> <vanyasem> maybe we should move to an off-top chat: @ubports_ot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> (i'm here to promote the chat, not to blame you lol)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> crazy.  i just joined. it's real. and it's OT!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> gif central.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> (iwa sjust promoting it for you)
<tgBot> <vanyasem> is that going to an audiocast at some point? :P
<tgBot> <Russ B> Has anyone hit a kernel panic on mako right after EXT4 mounts mmcblk0p23 or loop0?
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> @UniversalSuperBox, right, UBports = Ubuntu ports? not sure what is a good naming, it's still mostly Ubuntu... and if 16.04 will use snaps is even more current Ubuntu :P but yeah UBports doesn't make a lot of sence now considering canonical droping unity8
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That name stays for the foundation.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It'd be a pain to change it.
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @Russ B, Nothing that i've spotted. How did you realize this ?
<tgBot> <Russ B> Trying to build halium based on los 14.1 for mako... I know this isn't a halium group per se but I figured kernel panic is generic enough problem :)
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @Ern_st, Been working daily also with my oneplus one, no problems whats so ever
<tgBot> <Ern_st> You see @wayneoutthere :) if you are interested i can find the bug report i've createf on launchpad @mariogrip
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> sure
<tgBot> <Ern_st> @mariogrip @wayneoutthere  : https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-devices-system-image/+bug/1588526
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1588526 in Canonical System Image "[mako] Alarm doesn't ring when screen locked" [High,In progress]
<tgBot> ferry_toth was added by: ferry_toth
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @ubot5, oh hey ubot
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @ferry_toth, welcome
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @ubot5, @popeydc I think one of your bots has escaped :) It does not matter since it's usefull, so for me it can stay, but just letting you know
<popey> how did ubot5 get in here!?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> They merged #ubuntu-touch with #ubports
<popey> we did that weeks ago
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I guess ubot though it was nice
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @popey, I guess it has a mind of it's own
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> @Xorpad @UniversalSuperBox I had a look at the apt sources and they are coming from UT vivid repository: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/vivid/, … Overlay: https://launchpad.net/~ci-train-ppa-service/+archive/ubuntu/stable-phone-overlay
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> So, they are just from ubuntu's regular vivid armhf repository, but updated from the overlay ppa
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> I made / rw and did update, no updates found. But installed aptitude just fine
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> To me that sound like for MX4 (or other devices that don't expect regular OTA's) that creating a ppa with newer packages should be a fairly simple way to stay up to date.
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> I'm thinking just for subsystems, like bluez
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> The mx4 can get ota's
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> By putting the ubports image on it
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> And will it?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Would that mean newer packages then vivid? Bluez is now at 5.41 (from the overlay). What would the OTA provide?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Or if you want to possibly break something and absolutely not get support, https://launchpad.net/~ubports-developers/+archive/ubuntu/overlay
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And that's the newest we have.
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Ah. But this overlay has no bluez for vivid. So which would you have installed on MX4?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nothing new.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And I don't think we can make kernel patches to those phones either.
<xorpad> we can make kernel patches for any device
<xorpad> drivers are a different story
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> But will it flash and work correctly
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I don't know if the Ubuntu Editions have locked bootloaders or silly signing
<xorpad> if we have a tool to extract the drives from official ROMs
<xorpad> *drivers
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Also the released kernel sources are not up to date, or for the Ubuntu Editions.
<xorpad> if we don't have a way to get the driver blobs, it won't be functional
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> And there's no available device tree
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Vivid repo has 4.101, UT overlay has 5.41. If UB overlay has nothing does that mean you use 4.101?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Nope.,
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> It's our overlay stacked over the ut overlay stacked over Vivid
<xorpad> honestly, kernel stuff is not a huge issue
<xorpad> it's drivers that are
<xorpad> because we don't have the hardware documentation for those parts in order to make drivers
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Ah. That is exactly what I was thinking to do. BTW why would you need to update the kernel. It is working fine as it is no?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Blueborne is a driver bug, too
<xorpad> @fery_toth the kernels(plural) need a lot of work before they are awesome
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Boy, I must be getting tired. Blueborne is a kernel bug, too
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Yes, but I am not too unhappy with my phone as is. Just the bluetooth, grrr
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Dunno if an update to bluez would magically fix that
<xorpad> @fery_toth wouldn't you prefer longer battery life and increased performance if you had the option?
<xorpad> and different governers for SoC
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Depends on what I loose by installing UB
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I have not heard a single complaint about losing something
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> Bluetooth _seems_ to be working fine. But with earlier OTA's I had tethering over bt from my (kubuntu) laptop. That broke later and was never fixed.
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> And in my car never had music playback, or handfree callin
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> (that is with the official UT OTA's)
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> So I would really like to make some progress in that direction. Don't hink that is a kernel or UI problem
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> hink = think 😊
<tgBot> <ferry_toth> So either bugs / regressions in bluez or in the confiuration
#ubports 2017-10-07
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> hey @neothethird i noticed that your stats.ubports page is literally 'off the charts'.  … Literally. … Like.. there isn't a 10,000  … we've passed the limits of the graph.   … good problem!
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> #BlameMarius
<tgBot> <Shivam Dubey> Hii
<xorpad> Blame Canada!
<tgBot> <Xorpad> How come I don't see hammerhead image in any of the image downloads from ubports?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @xorpad, this is poetry.  When teh world was going down they needed a scapegoat. … They found Canada.
<xorpad> do i use the generic or custom downloads and add the hammerhead stuff to the build tree/script?
<xorpad> I was playing with building ubuntu touch, and I couldn't find anywhere a hammerhead download
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #343: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/343/
<xorpad> is that everything I need to build the image?
<xorpad> because i'm on that page right now, before you posted it
<xorpad> Also, tomorrow I get my nexus 4 i lent out back from the person who has it:D
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1125: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1125/
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xorpad, you can use the rootstock installer
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/rootstock-ng
<tgBot> <mariogrip> (Photo, 1280x663) https://irc.ubports.com/mH5f6uQp/file_1026.jpg
<xorpad> @mariogrip i didn't see any configurations that work for hammerhead
<tgBot> <mariogrip> A beast! it's building unity8 now
<xorpad> I built the script just to see what it produced
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @xorpad, that script is to install the ubuntu rootfs
<xorpad> yeah... I'm trying to move away from building as part of the android tree
<xorpad> like i've been working on making things build out of the tree
<xorpad> my goal, is to boot ubports on bullhead and make it seem semi-functional
<xorpad> for now
<xorpad> obviously i'll keep working on it
<tgBot> <mariogrip> ah! gotyah, sorry that script is for installing ubuntu touch. here is an ubuntu touch kernel that is built out of tree
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/kernel_bq_m10
<tgBot> <mariogrip> maybe that can help guide you
<tgBot> <mariogrip> https://github.com/ubports/kernel_bq_m10/blob/ubuntu/aquaris_m10_FHD-build.sh
<xorpad> I have better things to guide me than a git repo
<xorpad> but the build script might help
<xorpad> I need to figure out how to build a working bootable system with binary blobs and everything
<xorpad> but don't tell me how
<xorpad> I want to figure it out by hacking around and learning the system
<xorpad> I love non-malicious hacking
<tgBot> <mariogrip> okey, I will stay quiet :)
<xorpad> @mariogrip: If I don't get it in a day or 2 i'll ask for hints
<tgBot> <mariogrip> :)
<xorpad> but I do projects half to do the project and half to challenge me and force me to grow
<xorpad> like, I'm doing this because it's hard, not because it's easy
<xorpad> Hopefully within a month or 2 I can get nexus 5x working as well as nexus 5
<xorpad> Then I'll try something harder, like a exynos samsung phone
<xorpad> I have an s5 neo and an s7 exynos
<xorpad> so I can play with those:D
<xorpad> I dunno, I have a lot of things i want to do for this project
<Sander^home> Hi. Anyone know where to buy E4.5?
<xorpad> what is E4.5?
<Sander^home> the first solid ubuntu phone.
<xorpad> ahh
<xorpad> Have you looks online for used ones in your area?
<Sander^home> I did check ebay, didnt see any yet
<xorpad> I got a sweet deal today
<xorpad> 2 unopened nexus 5x's for $400
<xorpad> that's like 2 for the price of one
<Sander^home> Does it got the redundancy needed?
<xorpad> what do you mean?
<Sander^home> ubuntu phone is cheaper
<Sander^home> condensator redundancy
<xorpad> I don't know... I just got them so I can work on porting ubuntu touch to the 5x
<Sander^home> Nice
<Sander^home> I'm unsure which one who was ordered at the same time as E4.5. thats the most durable samsung
<xorpad> yeah, os development especially low level stuff like kernel, are my main area of interest in computer science
<xorpad> I've been learning/practicing for a long time
<Sander^home> Nice, I also have a degree within that.
<xorpad> I don't have any formal education, i'm self taught
<xorpad> well, i studied health sciences
<Sander^home> Been helping with some reporting of some bugs kernel wise and ubuntu wise
<xorpad> cool
<xorpad> anything that helps the project is good
<xorpad> even if you're not coding you can be useful
<Sander^home> cool, I think "missing syndrome" sickness becouse of foods is the biggest problem
<Sander^home> I am a coder
<xorpad> oh cool
<xorpad> what kind of things do you like to code most?
<Sander^home> webapps
<Sander^home> using firebase + c9.io
<Sander^home> didnt release anything yet. Just working part time with it at the moment with a friend
<xorpad> cool
<xorpad> I'm making an RPG with my friend, we already have been planning out how we want to do it
<xorpad> he's an artist/graphic designer, i'm a coder, and we're both into fantasy/mideval times stuff
<Sander^home> nice, what kinda game do you make?
<Sander^home> considering doing anything ubuntu wise?
<xorpad> not for the game... It's going to be an interactive novel
<xorpad> But ubuntu touch... Well i'm totally don't for working on that whenever I can
<xorpad> awesome project
<Sander^home> firebase is nice for webapps becouse its the fastest backend service with connection everywhere redundant datacenter with really little delay everywhere so interactive apps wont be slow.
<Sander^home> bought be google
<Sander^home> so webapps can use it directly with only a frontend in html
<Sander^home> Are you into coding with javascript?
<xorpad> no, i know some coffee script though
<xorpad> but i like c, python, and assembly
 * xorpad sighs
<xorpad> I did a lot today, but none of it made any progress other than getting things out of the way that i have to do to get fully set up for wokring on this project
<Sander^home_> Same as me i'm into c, python and assembly myself
<xorpad> the perfect trifecta
<Sander^home_> perfect for ubuntu phone
<xorpad> you write your heavy lifting in assembly, your base functionality in C, compile them into a library, and use python to make the framework
<Sander^home_> webapps in javascript too I guess?
<xorpad> No... I don't like web development
<xorpad> I used to do it as a kid and I developed a hate for it when I became self-employed and always working as a preteen
<xorpad> back in those days, people would pay you $300 to write a basic html site for their small business
<xorpad> like, just simple html
<xorpad> J just like doing low level coding and hardware programming
<xorpad> well, and compiler stuff, an I've dabbled with AI
<xorpad> but mostly OS/kernel dev
<xorpad> I started learning it almost 15 years ago
<Sander^home_> Seems like your in the same wave as me then:)
<xorpad> :D
<Sander^home_> I really like #bash and #awk
<xorpad> I've been learning bash recently and regex
<tgBot> <neothethird> @wayneoutthere, keep in mind, that's no an accurate number ;)
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #17: SUCCESS in 4.6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/17/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #152: SUCCESS in 10 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/152/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1126: SUCCESS in 1.4 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1126/
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Any possibility to communicate through whatsupp with ubports?
<tgBot> <bastos777> @ferry_toth, +1 proper Wirkung Bluetooth would be fantastic!
<tgBot> <bastos777> @samitormanen, There is loquiim https://openstore.ubports.com/app/loquiim.nfsprodriver
<tgBot> <bastos777> But afaik it is not very stabile ATM...
<tgBot> <bastos777> But maybe you want to upgrade your friends and family a bit in terms of performant messaging services 😎 than try the really well working telegram app. Supergroups are available in the tg webapp.
<tgBot> <bastos777> Or. Help building future coming to Ubuntu touch by using and supporting the matrix.org app uMatriks https://openstore.ubports.com/app/umatriks.larreamikel
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Sander^home, I think some of the Android version were sold with Fnac branding in France
<tgBot> <M D> Good morning everyone
<tgBot> <M D> Are there any app for videocalls yet?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @bastos777, Ok. Thanks!
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #361: SUCCESS in 13 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/361/
<tgBot> <Zephoro> @xorpad, Wow, plz ship one to me. :3
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1127: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1127/
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @popescu_sorin, My apolozige, I don't want to ofense you, it's a joke Mr. Popescu Sorin 👍. like you talked me in Spanish.  But I think Ubports only make Ubuntu Touch, to convergence all device. Of course at the moment there aren't devices with arm but in a future maybe will be, now with a tv or monitor you can get a desktop limited expirience because there aren't libreoffice or the browser haven't got user desktop agent.
<guinhas_4> Hello! Anyone knows if there's a way to pass sound through hdmi and not the speakers of the M10FHD? thanks
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @M D, Ring looks like the one with potential
<tgBot> <M D> Thanks Lio. I Will give it a look
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @M D, Not in UT yet
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @Jaume81, Actually with Libertine is possible to have libreoffice/desktop browser such as firefox
<tgBot> <M D> Yeah I realized that is not available in UT yet
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @TronFourtyTwo, what's libertine?
<tgBot> <Guido> Libertine is a container solution in order to run X apps via Xmir. You find more details on the ubports wiki here.
<tgBot> <Guido> https://wiki.ubports.com/wiki/Libertine%3A-install-and-manage-desktop-applications
<tgBot> <Guido> After setting up the container, you require addittionally the Desktop X App Scope from the Ubuntu Store (it's not yet in the Openstore, hope that it will be in the future ;-)). Then, all the installed apps show up on the scope where you can launch them.
<tgBot> <delijati> https://github.com/TronFourtyTwo/OnTheRoad for the cli part
<tgBot> <delijati> the scope is to load the installed x apps
<tgBot> <delijati> it would be nice to have all in one place ;)
<tgBot> <Guido> However, there are some restrictions depending on the apps using Qt or GTK libraries. For some apps the keyboard does not show up. However, most of the important apps like Libreoffice, Firefox, Thunderbird, etc. work like a charm. I used them for over a year on the phone.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> ok. And Ubuntu Touch can I use snaps?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, Not now, but with the next major release it could be possible. Current kernels and 15.04 are missing snap support from upstream
<guinhas_4> Hello! Anyone knows if there's a way to pass sound through hdmi and not the speakers of the M10FHD? thanks
<tgBot> <hwpplayer1> Hi people i want to talk about some packages where should i talk that ubuntu freenode or here ? It is about quantum science packages
<tgBot> <bastos777> @guinhas_4, Unfortunately I can not help. But if you want to have more sustainable awareness for your question you can use the ubports forum support section.
<guinhas_4> I'll do that then... Thank you very much!
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, 👍. Sometimes I think come back to Android but it's only a few things like nfc payments, sync accounts (thanks for caldav, it wait carddav abd task), a browser can use webs, or location wheater. I can't get it in the scope. With apps it's more easy but with a browser can use. Some bugs like the keyboard are awful. The scopes has very potencial and if it compare with android widgeds isn't the same. The scope is more nice.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, Keyboard bug in wwebapps and browser is onto the next OTA-3 schedule ;)
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, I asked sometimes but anybody answer, is Ubuntu Touch more or les secure than other OS? I mean if somebody can break and spy the screen or files, make a hack.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, Hard to tell. But we cannot provide digitally signed images that work only when they are correct, as we have to unlock bootloaders. Thats of course less secure than original Android
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #136: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/136/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1128: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1128/
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> holy crap.
<tgBot> <M D> How much difference is there today between stable and rc?
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> @TronFourtyTwo, Where do you download firefox for arm from? Raspberry package is all right? I guess android apk is not...
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, 👍. But I have the Meizu Pro5 Ubuntu then the bootloader would have to be lock, right? … If it's unlock means that the fuck seller lie me and he did a bad Ubuntu flash.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, No idea why this would be bad, you can always reflash, and you should, before using it
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, I don't have a windows pc or ubuntu pc to do it. I was read about it and I think it's better do by a ubuntu pc. When I bought I did a restore factory setting and install UBports OS, is it enought?
<tgBot> <Flohack> How did you install our UBports without a PC?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @JavierPuche, From packages.ubuntu.com I guess
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> 👍 thanks
<tgBot> <twinkybot> How do I sync with nextcloud the contacts on UT from RC channel? The calendar is recognized but no contacts show up.
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @JavierPuche, in the libertine container you can easily install it with apt … see the wiki for details
<tgBot> <JavierPuche> Ups, I'll do, thanks
<tgBot> <Jaume81> @Flohack, with a macbook, but it isn't mine.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> and with ubports tool.
<tgBot> <konefriikki> macbook is a pc
<tgBot> <Jaume81> yes but it isn't mine, a friend.
<tgBot> <Jaume81> simply, I would have to ask again
<tgBot> <Jaume81> I was install the stable version and I have some bugs.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Jaume81, You can switch channels on the phone, without reinstall now
<tgBot> <Jaume81> yes, to other channels and I did but I couldn't come back to the stable and I restore on phone.
<tgBot> <Jujuyeh> We are working on a Suru Palette for Ubuntu Touch apps.  If someone is interested, join https://t.me/joinchat/Cfg4oQ4Z-s3uWnFOCSiiww
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Stereofont, i saw wire is already in UT store (old one).  Wire comes highly reviewed for security and has voip in web browser...
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Wire uses the same protocol as Matrix (although they both wrote their own implementation)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's rather neat, they even opened their servers recently under AGPLv3+
<tgBot> <Lorxu> But no instructions to host your own yet
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Also still waiting for them to support libre Android
<xorpad> good morning folks
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Matrix's Android client works without any of the proprietary Google libraries
<xorpad> well, it's afternoon here, but I just woke up so it feels like morning
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Good TZAG
<xorpad> any kernel related bugs in hammerhead that I could address today as a warm-up while I do my usual slow journey towards productiveness?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Kernel bugs as warmup, geez lol
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Extreme much? :P
<xorpad> Lorxu: the warpup towards porting touch to bullhead device
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah
<tgBot> <Lorxu> On that note, @Flohack or others, is UBports joining Hacktoberfest?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Because you really, really should
<xorpad> like looking for a bug as opposed to learning stuff I need to learn to do that task
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Even my repo that nobody tends to care about got people trying to fix bugs
<xorpad> Hacktoberfest?
<xorpad> What and where is that?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/
<tgBot> <Lorxu> People can win a t-shirt by making 4 pull requests. Only thing UBports needs to do is label some issues that people could fix with "Hacktoberfest", that's all
<xorpad> ooo digital ocean... After trying dozens of vps providers, avoiding any that charged ridiculous prices, they are the best i've found
<xorpad> all my server needs I get from them
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Really, we need to join Hacktoberfest
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's just tagging some issues
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Because of Hacktoberfest someone is setting up AppImages and a CI for Pext already and someone is volunteering to try to figure out how well Pext runs on Windows. I have had more contributors today than in two years
<tgBot> <Lorxu> AsteroidOS also got some nice bugfixes out of it
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @mariogrip @neothethird @UniversalSuperBox @nfsprodriver Also poking you because you're in the UBports org, you should really tag issues with "Hacktoberfest": https://hacktoberfest.digitalocean.com/#resources
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I really wouldn't be pinging people personally like this if I didn't see just how great an opportunity this is
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Because I know it's annoying to people
<xorpad> oh i thought it was a hacker conference by the name
<xorpad> I was like, all right another conference to go to every year or watch every talk from on youtube
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Well it does sound like something I'd try to go to :P
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Heh, last time I went to CCC I actually didn't go to a single talk
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Too busy socializing, I had friends for once, like wtf lol, but was awesome
<xorpad> I went to 33c3, but I couldn't afford a place to stay while I was there so I was homeless for my week long vacation to germany
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Also I ended up in a bathroom rave by following 2 guys carrying an oversize tetris piece while a guy in an unicorn costume was following them
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> That was probably the most awesome sentence I've ever read
<tgBot> <Lorxu> They kept blocking the escalators because nobody could walk past them :P
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Talking of cc3c Will be visiting bcc for qtws this week..
<tgBot> <Lorxu> BCC?
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Berlin Congress center
<tgBot> <bhushanshah> Venue of cc3c
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Shame they moved so you can't just lock yourself in a bathroom there until they start
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Lorxu, good to know.
<xorpad> wait, so we get could all get t-shirts for making pull requests we would make anyways if the project is part of it?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @xorpad, I guess so, if you sign up for it and you close issues that are tagged Hacktoberfest
<xorpad> oh it's specific issues
<tgBot> <Lorxu> By making pull requests for them
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Yeah, they need to be tagged by maintainers
<xorpad> I thought it was any legitamte contribution
<tgBot> <Lorxu> So I also assume you can't make issues for your own projects :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, Yes we discussed it, cou,d be that we come closer ^
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Just do it, it's only tagging issues
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Do it do it do it :P
<tgBot> <Flohack> 😆
<tgBot> <Lorxu> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/SXD5589Q/file_1027.webp
<xorpad> from the little experience I have in the open source community I've come to suspect that offering rewards for contributions doesn't make them more likely to get made
<xorpad> Most people to it because they want the change for themselves, they want to put it on their resume, they have a way to profit from it while not compromising the FOSS liscenses... I have all those reasons but I'm not money hungry so the profit one is not a true factor for me
<xorpad> I just do have ideas that could make money, but I'd rather code other things that are challenging and fun to work on than try to do the money making things
 * xorpad shrugs
<xorpad> Like, obviously there's going to be paid apps, and obviously there's going to be forks of the project that are made for profit and contain components not covered by the FOSS licenses
<xorpad> but right now none of those things are what I want to do
<xorpad> It's nice to not be money driven, except it usually means you don't have much to spend when you want something
<tgBot> <gurucubano> Maybe you want follow or even support the crowdfunding campain at https://puri.sm/shop/librem-5/  they lack some 12% to reach the goal of $1.500.000 - I spent right now $599 to get there
<xorpad> No, I don't want to support the crowd funding campain for a project that could take away from this projects potential user base
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I had 3 people offering help for Hacktoberfest on my project today already, wow
<xorpad> cool:D
<tgBot> <gurucubano> I support the UT for years, and now the UBports too (just look into the forum); the new project is not to withdraw people from here, it's just a new start of a really free phone (without any Android blobs inside)
<xorpad> I just got into phone programming and I wanted to make a linux based OS that was more linux-like and less bloated than android and less locked down than iOS. I was working on it for a while before I found out this project was revived after cannonical dropped it
<xorpad> so I came here when I found out ubuntu touch wasn't a dead project that never got enough love
<tgBot> <Lorxu> That's neat
<xorpad> On my own it would have taken me 10 years to get where ubports is right now
<xorpad> If I did it all day ever day, which is typical of me when coding
<xorpad> just waiting for one massive git clone to finish then I'm gonna be coding until I'm too tired to go on
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I remember those days of my life, was cool :)
<xorpad> I'm on disability, so I can literally code all day... But I can't get a job as a programmer because deadlines and stress me out and working on easy things or things I already know everything about is boring to me
<xorpad> and by stress me out I mean cause clinical anxiety issues
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Ah, I understand that
<xorpad> yeah... but I've been getting better. 10 years ago I really needed to be on disability, now I'm following my doctors advice and making my return to normal life slow and comfortable
<xorpad> oopss... this is OT
<xorpad> sorry guys
<tgBot> <Lorxu> It's fine, I'd say more but I don't really want to tell 840+ people how many issues I have :P
<xorpad> hah, I have no verbal/typing filter... stuff just comes out
<tgBot> <Lorxu> My filter is really inconsistent and based on my mental state at any moment
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Sometimes I'll say nothing, something way too much
<tgBot> bheemajeeshbabu was added by: bheemajeeshbabu
<tgBot> <Flohack> @Lorxu, We discusses Hacktober fest and our issue is, we got not the right documentation to let foreigners efficiently work for it. Not all our issues tickets are really solvable without some experience. But we might run over them and pluck what we can =)
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Definitely would recommend trying to tag as much as you can
<xorpad> Okay, the git repo is synced, I have the official msm kernel with bullhead branch checked out, same for franco kernel, and lineageos kernel
<xorpad> Now I'm gonna go buy some redbull and get to work
<xorpad> Also I have the latest stable mainline kernel
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @Flohack, At least you can get more visibility, as devs browse the tagged issues... Who knows.
<xorpad> free auditing too
<tgBot> <Flohack> yep
<xorpad> an audit of all the kernels and the entire platform including every package... would probably cost half a million dollars if you wanted top security researchers
<xorpad> so giving people a reason to read your code is always a good thing
<xorpad> I mean, an audit of one kernel would cost you $50,000 if you hire someone cheap
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^ yeah
<xorpad> if you hire someone good, in the hundreds of thousands
<xorpad> I'm not good enough at finding vulns to do a proper audit or you'd get it for free
<xorpad> I can find a lot of them, but I also miss a lot of them
<xorpad> anywhoo... I'm going to meet someone to buy another phone but he's right across the street
<xorpad> $50 for a nexus 4 that was used for less than a year and has 95% battery health acordding to an app
<tgBot> <vanyasem> which one is better in our opinion: Nexus 4 or Nexus 5?
<tgBot> <vanyasem> for UBports
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I have both in good condition and I'm not sure which one to pick
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Nexus 5.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> 5
<tgBot> <vanyasem> I was hoping you would say 4
<tgBot> <vanyasem> because I already have UBports on my N5 and I was feeling like reflashing something
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You asked which one was better, not which one was more convenient for you. :P
<tgBot> <neothethird> @vanyasem, the nexus 5 has more powerful hardware and a bigger screen. The port is pretty much complete on both devices, but the nexus 5 has a couple more issues. Minor stuff, but it's there. Else than that, the round edges on the nexus 4 make the swipe gestures feel very oddly satisfying :D
<tgBot> <vanyasem> yep, I love the edges on the n4
<tgBot> <vanyasem> isn't it terrible slow?
<tgBot> <neothethird> it's ok. Used it as my daily driver a couple months back for a while, actually.
<tgBot> <neothethird> but yeah, it's slower than the other devices
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> ...coff... N4 it is not a core device ...coff...
<xorpad> how's the nexus 4 ubuntu touch port?
<tgBot> <Montefrio> hi, i have a Nexus 4 with Lineage-OS . will you porting the base 16.04 of U-Touch to the nexus 4 or will it stay on the 15.04 base?
<xorpad> I'm about to try it
<xorpad> i just got my nexus 4 back from the guy i lent it to like 10 minutes ago, I asked him for it back for this project, and lent him a cheap $50 phone from china to use for now(he is saving up money to replace his phone)
<xorpad> it's the guy who works at the store by my house, his phone died and he's saving up for a pixel xl 2
<tgBot> Нет Кредитопомойкам was added by: Нет Кредитопомойкам
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @Нет Кредитопомойкам, ебать хендл
<tgBot> <vanyasem> это лучшее, я скриню
<tgBot> <vanyasem> welcome
<xorpad> Does Ubuntu Touch project eventually have a plan to add NFC support?
<xorpad> because most of the NFC modules in most phones have source in the mainline linux kernel
<xorpad> I could port those drivers into all the ubuntu touch kernels
<xorpad> although i only have a mako and hammerhead so other would have to test my builds
<xorpad> I plan to get all the supported devices, but I can't afford to buy them all at once
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, I think NFC is in libhybris, if so, yes we can support it somehow
<xorpad> @Flowhack, the question was, should I do it... not if we could
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #293: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/293/
<xorpad> we can for most devices since NFC radios aren't just android blobs they are supported by linux kernel using source code of drivers
<xorpad> so it would be trivial to add kernel level support, not sure about implementing protocols
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1129: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1129/
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> What UT phones have nfc ?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, Basically try to stick with what the mainline kernel for this device did for nfc, then libhybris should pick it up. I dont know maybe even for some devices the nfc drivers are still in place
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> nexus 4 and. 5?
<tgBot> <Flohack> N5 mainly
<tgBot> <Flohack> N4 maybe dunno ^^
<xorpad> @flo hack cool, thanks
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> It should... As my old galaxy nexus have it.
<tgBot> <Flohack> You can try to run test_nfc on the device
<tgBot> <Flohack> lets see what that tells us
<xorpad> I can't type the '_' on the keyboard in the nexus 4 build
<xorpad> it doesn't have a key for it
<tgBot> <Flohack> lol wtf
<tgBot> <Flohack> hmm you need to switch to the special chars?
<xorpad> unless i'm just totally blind
<xorpad> oh i'm a moron
<tgBot> <Flohack> nevermind 😆
<xorpad> I saw the 1/2 key, and thought it was for fractions not that it was indicating one of the 2 symbols pages was being displayed
<xorpad> lulz
<xorpad> it failed, then it crashed and did a core dump
<tgBot> <Flohack> hehe yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> thats what libhybris tests are doing
<xorpad> but first it said the hardware module was not supported
<tgBot> <Flohack> they never work when they should
<tgBot> <Flohack> so probably its not in place or not added to the tree yes
<xorpad> or the nexus 4 didn't get linux support because the nfc module was already outdated when the linux kernel started supporting NFC without third party kernel modules
<tgBot> <Flohack> uhm that would be bad luck
<tgBot> <Flohack> So you tried oin N4?
<xorpad> yes
<tgBot> <Flohack> phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$ test_nfc … Starting test_nfc. … Finding NFC hardware module. … test_nfc: test_nfc.c:156: testNfc: Assertion `hwModule != ((void *)0)' failed. … Aborted (core dumped) … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$
<tgBot> <Flohack> this is from N5 😆
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> My favorite are  … ```5 second wait... … Segmentation fault (core dumped) … phablet@ubuntu-phablet:~$```
<tgBot> <Flohack> ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Could the tests not end gracefully, always sgfaulting or at least coredumping
<tgBot> <Flohack> it hurts my eyes.
<tgBot> <bastos777> @gurucubano, Think so too. I am more humanistic and sustainability driven, so I support the fairphone guys, but both are not taking user base but in opposite enhancing it IMO.
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, The Wire versión available is good? Or is just web based one?
<tgBot> <bastos777> Welcome @bheemajeeshbabu by the way....
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @malditobastardo, seems like apparently not awesome.  it won't rotate on my phone... however, I'm going to at least try to log in... and see if it works.  if anyone wants to test it with me...
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> @wayneoutthere, Haha great. Thanks for being a tester. I had enough with loquiim and skype web bases
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> just setting it up now .  i wonder why it wont' auto-rotate.  turns my whole phone on the side.  gives me neck cramps.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yeah, that webapp is not our best
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> Hi all, after 24h I have been able to install ubports to my tablet. Looks great. Thank you all!
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> @wayneoutthere, It is a feature that it won't rotate, because using it in potrait in a phone would be a pain.
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> oh..... a feature! :)
<tgBot> <giovanniiannotti> And a public thanks to Lionelb who helped me
<tgBot> <TronFourtyTwo> Anyway I tested the wire webapp in the past and it workish
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> brutal.  i can't enter password because keyboard gets stuck in the way
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> crashi-i-cola
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so... @UniversalSuperBox it seems like we need another group for this.  it's 'on topic' but it's on 'antoher topic' haha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> no one need to see myself and ___ other people try to get ___ app working but yet ____ number of peope would...
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> like a 'lab'
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> like 'step in the lab waynes doing ____ now"
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> lab 1
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> lab 2, etc
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> thoughts?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> ok i made 'lab 1' if anyone wants to try/join … it's called  @UT_Lab_01
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> then we can slip in/out of here to do lab work
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> i'll be in the lab ranting about wire if anyone wants to encourage me ;)
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> wait... that's now how a group works.. hmm
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> how to invite? ha
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> so this lab idea 'works'.  ... hmm. seems like a good way to move 'related but off topic' chats to an isolated room that can be used for whatever focus groups
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I will try wire later for sure
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It would be nice to have an app for video calls working
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> The only with audio calls for me that worked was Skype
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I don't know if there is another. Tbh I don't like skype
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Matrix has video and audio calling, our Matrix app umatriks doesnt have this yet, and we dont know when it'll get that feature, but it's a native app that's getting attention.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Shouldn't be too hard to implement, just WebRTC
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Groups is Jitsi Meet
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I see
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Jitsi?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Oh
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I've just tried jitsi in the browser but it doesn't works
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Jitsi's website doesn't work on mobile tho
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> desktop only
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I haven't tested Riot group chats on mobile
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> I've only ever used it to audio call Marius, works well.
<tgBot> <Lorxu> I video chat 1-on-1 with my gf constantly
<tgBot> <Lorxu> Well, when her Comcast works. Comcast is fucking incompetent
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> TRUE.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @PhoenixLandPirate, I feel specal
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> REAL.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> FUCKING.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> SHIT.
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @mariogrip, hmm
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lorxu, Your gf is American?
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, Yes
<tgBot> * PhoenixLandPirate remembers this is the UBports super group … Thats coolio, we should move this into a PM or OT
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I thought we were in offtopic
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> whelp
#ubports 2017-10-08
<ubports_bot> Project daily-hammerhead build #344: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-hammerhead/344/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1130: SUCCESS in 2 min 2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1130/
<tgBot> <Martin> @malditobastardo, Try Hubl.in webapp
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> you know... hubl.in was great.  i used to use it.  but jitsi meet is... yeah.. also awesom and apparently you can put on your own server too
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you. Will try hublin
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> yeah, it's solid.  i was thinking this kind of thing should work in UT
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> in fact... why doesn't it?  Needs a web app?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> alright there's a party in Lab 01
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Apparently @marius has notifications working on Matrix!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> anyone who cares jump in the lab and join the focused chat
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> Here. Click this if you care:  https://t.me/joinchat/Baj4lhGOmNABsfHPyYFGVQ
<tgBot> <Ern_st> What this lab @wayneoutthere ?
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Fwd from wayneoutthere: it's a matrix notification lab right now but it can be used for whatever you like
<tgBot> <Ern_st> How does it work ?
<tgBot> <harishsays> https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/05/smartphone-addiction-silicon-valley-dystopia
<tgBot> <bheemajeeshbabu> @bastos777, Thanks. 😊😊😊
<tgBot> Vladoha was added by: Vladoha
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Hi all … Can you help me with problem? … Using CPT to install UT to my 1+1 … At second steb when i must boot into recovery mod, CPT doesn't see my device … "Could not detect device in recovery mod" … 😔 … P.s. sorry for bad english, I'm russian 😂
<tgBot> <NikosChat> I would suggest to use the ubports installer
<tgBot> <NikosChat> sudo snap install ubports-installer --devmode
<tgBot> <NikosChat> If your distro supports snaps
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @NikosChat, Is it command from ubuntu? … Or its me so stupid, that im trying to flash from windows?😂 … Unports installer doesnt see my device for some reason
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Yes … Im so lame
<tgBot> <NikosChat> What device do you have?
<tgBot> <Vladoha> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/r8F8FDzq/file_1029.jpg Failed at this step
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Oneplus one
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @harishsays, 'The techniques these companies use are not always generic: they can be algorithmically tailored to each person. An internal Facebook report leaked this year, for example, revealed that the company can identify when teens feel “insecure”, “worthless” and “need a confidence boost”. Such granular information, Harris adds, is “a perfect model of what buttons you can push in a particular person”.' … #audiocast
<tgBot> <NikosChat> @Vladoha you are on windows?
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @NikosChat, Yep … That's the problem?
<tgBot> <NikosChat> Is your device in recovery?
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> You'll need to install the adb drivers for your device
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @UniversalSuperBox, Drivers work fine … Tested fastboot cmd
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @NikosChat, Yes
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Maybe there is somewhere zip with UT and all stuff … Just to flash it in recovery … Wasted about 1.5h with that
<tgBot> <NikosChat> No there is no zip for UT
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Sadstory
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Any ideas?
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Fell like monkey with grenade
<tgBot> <NikosChat> If you have the adb drivers installed then I don't know
<tgBot> <NikosChat> Try Ubuntu from a live cd
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Cpt deletes all from phone … Maybe it needs developer mode, which was wiped
<tgBot> <harishsays> @UniversalSuperBox, Agree
<ubports_bot> Project click-import build #18: SUCCESS in 4.5 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/click-import/18/
<ubports_bot> Project vivid-rootfs-armhf build #153: SUCCESS in 9.9 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/vivid-rootfs-armhf/153/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1131: SUCCESS in 1.2 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1131/
<xorpad> ugh
<xorpad> so much work
<xorpad> I need a break
<xorpad> anyone working on anything cool?
<tgBot> <bastos777> Rumors said that Marius had successfully worked on the notifications issue for the matrix.org app uMatriks.
<xorpad> cool
<xorpad> I was thinking of making an app
<xorpad> VOIP, using fongos network
<tgBot> <bastos777> For me that is great and important news, because I want desperately start convincing my business partners, family and friends switching to matrix.
<xorpad> you get a phone number, and can send/receive sms and calls via your cells data plan, and it's free if you don't mind not having a reserved phone number that's always yours, but it was under $15 for me to pay for 6 months of my own number
<tgBot> <bastos777> VoIP or sip client is missing ATM. So thus would be great.
<xorpad> Yeah i know
<xorpad> I want it for myself too:D
<xorpad> like it's something the app store needs to have
<tgBot> <bastos777> Also I would like it. Than I can fully use my it fp2 as business phone.
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, Is it SIP compatible?
<xorpad> Flohack, I don't know, I have to reverse engineer it to find out how it works
<tgBot> <bastos777> What do you mean with need of those reserved phone numbers?
<xorpad> But reverse engineering android apps is easy
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok then probably it isnt ;)
<xorpad> or maybe I'll use google voice, since it's an open protocol, but I feel like google voice is kind of bad because linux users are more privacy conscious and google is not your friend when it comes to sharing your info
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Xorpad can not find any fongos network. What is it?
<xorpad> bastos777, it's an app for android that gives you a cell phone line over your data plan
<xorpad> or wifi
<tgBot> <Zephoro> Volte? 🙈
<xorpad> it can be a second line, or you can have a data only cell phone plan (which is what I do) and use it to call/text for free
<tgBot> <bastos777> My main reason using ut and Linux and matrix is privacy
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, Ah. Only available in us?
<xorpad> @bastos777 I use it in Canada, not sure if they have gone global yet
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, Working on Telegram app, maybe its cool :)
<tgBot> <Flohack> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/9Al066rR/file_1031.png
<tgBot> <bastos777> @bastos777, It is ot but privacy respecting for me is one of the core preconditions for democratic systems!
<xorpad> we need to respect privacy... It's imporant
<xorpad> I'm so concerned with privacy that I'm not tracable right now lol
<xorpad> Like I'm tunnled through more boxes than I can count in many different ways
 * xorpad is a privacy advocate
<tgBot> <bastos777> @Flohack, Ah! API 41 is supporting supergroups asi learned from someone named @Flohack AFAIK...
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, 👍
<tgBot> <Flohack> Yeah but @DanChapman the file is still very empty now 😆 => Its a mess, they did not use namespaces, no folders for different groups of C files, they used classes called private to stored private data in other classes wtf ^^
<tgBot> <bastos777> @ubports_bot, 👍❤
<tgBot> <Flohack> I need to refactor that a bit. I cant use this code without tears ótherwise
<xorpad> okay, lets try this again
<xorpad> attempting to boot bullhead for the second time
<xorpad> it didn't work the first time
<xorpad> probably won't work the next several dozen attempts, but i get logcat data
<xorpad> of the kernel spitting out it's guts
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, That is great. Friends of mine also do. I would like all noobs like me will have the ability to get privacy respected. Therefore I support matrix.org.
<xorpad> bastos777, you can buy root access on hacked servers for cheap from skids
<xorpad> lame skids
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, 🙈 yeah it made my eyes bleed a bit trying to read it all. Is definitely lacking some structure.
<xorpad> use them to create a network of ssh tunnels, route stuff through tor and i2p too, mix it up and keep it confusing as hell
<tgBot> <Flohack> I will create a database subfolder and move all stuff there. And remove those silly private classes
<xorpad> You should also leave behind a trail of false evidence leading people in the wrong direction
<xorpad> and read about opsec fails and learn from them
<xorpad> like, for instance, if you say "I just put on movie X on netflix", they can look at all the people who launched that video on netflix at that time, and when they have lots of details and lists of suspects they can corellate it all and find you
<xorpad> Don't talk about the weather, don't talk about the time of day, don't talk about brand names or businesses you frequent or anything that could help in any way lead to a conclusion about you
<xorpad> sorry this is OT
 * xorpad shuts u
<xorpad> up
<tgBot> <samitormanen> What cpu governor ubports uses? Can we tweak parameters anywhere?
<xorpad> samitormanen, it's up the the person who works on that perticular kernel
<tgBot> <bastos777> No. Very important topic to be discussed. If you don't mind I will follow up in the of group.
<xorpad> every device has it's own kernel
<xorpad> okay, highlight me if you want my attenion I don't actively watch telegram and that channel has no irc relay
<xorpad> ls
<xorpad> oops
<tgBot> <Zephoro> Wrong chat boi
<tgBot> <Zephoro> (Sticker, 458x512) https://irc.ubports.com/FjYmR0Y0/file_1032.webp
<ubports_bot> Project daily-fp2 build #362: SUCCESS in 14 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-fp2/362/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1132: SUCCESS in 1 min 18 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1132/
<tgBot> <Flohack> @DanChapman the moment when you discover that there is already a hidden db upgrader in the code, while you were searching smth else for your own db upgrader 😢
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @Flohack, Ouch! 😕 Hopefully it works and saves you any more pain with it
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well it does. I was wondering why version row in the db was set to 5. And in the template db its 1... so that led me here. Aseman guys made a great job 😆
<xorpad> Okay, apparently fongo is only Canada and limited parts of the states right now, as far as which area code's you can get
<xorpad> and the area code is used to judge if the call is local or not, so I think I have to go with google voice
<xorpad> I don't like google, but it has to be done, because that's the only app that covers the whole world
<xorpad> I don't know...
<xorpad> Maybe I should just make a SIP client and let people chose their own provider and pay for it
<xorpad> instead of picking one proprietary provider that's not global
<tgBot> <Flohack> There is a SIP client initiative spinning up, we try to reuse linphone on the UT phone ;)
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, +1
<xorpad> Oh someones already doing it?
<xorpad> I'll do something else than
<xorpad> now I need a new idea
<tgBot> <Flohack> Well yes there are some ppl drafting a GUI now, and reviewing packages. But its not even alpha ^^
<xorpad> @Flowhack what are they making?
<xorpad> *@flohack
<tgBot> <Flohack> cool you can ping me
<tgBot> <Flohack> I can add you to the group, but you need to use Telegram to see the draft screens and so ^^
<xorpad> I'm on telegram
<tgBot> <Flohack> ah yes just a sec send you invitation
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Over here:D
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah was looking for your name 😆 thx
<xorpad> I haven't eaten anything for a really long time
<xorpad> like... I think it's been a week
<xorpad> lulz
<tgBot> <Flohack> wow
<xorpad> Yeah... I should really force myself to eat something
<tgBot> <Flohack> Eat dat burger!
<xorpad> Maybe some pizza
<tgBot> <DanChapman> mmmmm pizza
<xorpad> @DanChapman I know a guy with the same name as you
<tgBot> <DanChapman> Heh cool! 😊
<xorpad> you stole his name! give it back!
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> Was anyone able to switch stable to rc channel on BQ M10 FHD/frieza?  … I tried to switch to rc channel but there  is no update to r7. …  If I switch to devel channel it shows the update to version41 immediately. … BTW: switching stable channel to rc with BQ4.5 works perfect.
<xorpad> Man, the halium people told me to fork the cyanogenmod kernel to make a new halium kernel for bullhead... I got the latest cm-14.1 kernel and it won't compile, or it will compile if I use some hackish things to make it work, but then it doesn't boot
<xorpad> and I can't run it in an emulator to debug it because bochs doesn't do arm
<xorpad> and I don't know any other hypervisors meant for debugging OS's
<xorpad> i'm gonnna start with the official msm kernel
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Bullhead is the nexus 5X?
<xorpad> yes correct
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> And there 's no halium working on 5X?
<xorpad> nope
<xorpad> I'm the one making it I guess
 * xorpad shrugs
<xorpad> I'll backport all the needed features from cm-14.1
<xorpad> and I'm also planning on merging in and at the same time enhancing code from mainline linux and from franco-kernel
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> It' s one of the plasma mobile core device
<xorpad> Well, it's not one of ours... yet
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @bhushanshah maybe knows something about this...
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But Plasma Mobile uses Halium, so the 5X already has to be ported
<xorpad> Are you sure?
<lotuspsychje> ayone got ota2 on nexus7 wifi yet? still hangs on r1 here, my bq4.5 works nicely on ota2
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Yep, that was my point
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> They even have prebuilt images for it based on Halium
<xorpad> maybe they just use another kernel that's compatible with it
<xorpad> they might not even have the kernel source
<xorpad> but they told me to fork cyanogenmod like this did for all their kernels
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> http://images.plasma-mobile.org/halium/
<xorpad> lol, yeah, no source, those are premade images
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Just ask bhushan shah for the local manifest he's using to build the images
<xorpad> ohhh, they do have a bullhead kernel but it doesn't work
<xorpad> it's not capable of what we need or something like that
<xorpad> cloning github repo now
<xorpad> I'll see if I can make any progress with it
 * xorpad shrugs ahain
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The kernel is non-mainline, but it should work from what I heard
<xorpad> the offical status of ubports bullhead kernel is that it boots, and that's all it does
<xorpad> like, it doesn't initalize the screen, it doesn't catch button presses
<xorpad> you can just confirm it works via telnet shell over network
<xorpad> So, my goal is to get ubuntu touch working on bullhead in the very near future
<xorpad> Maybe a few months if I'm lucky
<lotuspsychje> you guys doing great work
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Don't know If there 's an UT device running with halium yet, so good luck!
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @mariogrip is working on porting Mir to Halium 7.1, I guess that's one of the blockers for getting UBports working fine on the Halium devices
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> The current mir and libhybris builds in UBports are only for Halium / Android 5.1
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vladoha, If Windows did you install the device drivers?
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @Stereofont, Yes … I easily flashed some roms after my fail with ut
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, I did that with no problem at all
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vladoha, So you are flashing downloaded img files? UBport installer downloads live during the install process. Probably that is somehow the difficulty
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It's worth to install apps using libertine?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Stereofont, Just checked. Shows 15:04 (r6) on RC on Fienza
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @malditobastardo, +1 and is there a limit to how many?  Is it basically an emulator like Wine?
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @Stereofont, Yes … I'm flashing through fastboot … UBport downloaded img succesfully as it said … But refused to detect my device at this stage
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I mean. For having Firefox or liber office for me is not a big deal. Of course is good to experiment
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @Stereofont, Anyways … I will install ubuntu in two days … And try again with that
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> But VLC maybe I don't know. To say something
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vladoha, ADB detects your device when installing other ROMs but your device is not detected by UBports installer?
<tgBot> <Frank Fricke> @Stereofont, Thx, for reply ...Hm, strange...because 15.04 (r7) is out since friday for my BQ4.5. Some days ago I was able to update to  rc (r6) without a problem, but yesterday after fresh install (stable- r2) system settings show neither r6 nor  r7
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @Stereofont, Yes … And only at second stage, when i need to boot recovery … First stage with fastboot passed easy
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vladoha, Could be a good idea to install Canonical version of UT first then move to UBports version. Do it in two stages
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @Vladoha, But only with CPT  … UBport installer failed at first stage 🌚
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Oh yeah, my Nexus5 is now running Ubports! 😎
<tgBot> <samitormanen> This is a lot faster than Nexus4.
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Vladoha, Fastboot doesn't upset the bootloader. Install does?
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @Frank Fricke, Just checked. No update visible from r.6
<tgBot> <Vladoha> @Stereofont, Not shure that i understood you … My english is over 😂
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Just wondering if it is a bootloader problem. Could also be obstacles such as battery check and MD5 check etc
<tgBot> <Stereofont> Someone with more knowledge than me will be awake soon I am sure 😁
<tgBot> <Vladoha> Hope so … I tried to beat that problem until morning … And now i must go to work withour sleep 🌚
<xorpad> TIL how to use QWORDs in gcc C
<xorpad> __attribute__((__aligned__(quadword))) varablename;
<xorpad> lulz so convoluted
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee> does anyoune tried firefox 57 with their 'touch layout' on uphone (via libertine)? how look firefox theming at all?
<xorpad> firefox is a horrible rendering engine
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Touch Layout? Didn't know this exists (I only know the android App ...) and the normal desktop design
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> firefox is not a rendering engine at all
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> but Gecko has seen a lot of clean ups over the last month
<xorpad> well, mozilla, the backend of firefox, is a rendering engine
<xorpad> browsers are basically compilers and rendering engines which get their data/code from network protocols
<xorpad> they compile the page, then they render it so you can see it
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee> @JBBgameich, i mean density (it's just about paddings in UI)
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But what exactly is horrible about gecko? It's much better than a few month ago now, even faster than Chromium
<xorpad> firefox has a lot of problems with not working on certain specific combinations of hardware
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I'm lucky I did't ever have a problem with it on my hardware
<xorpad> I've experienced it, and in my looking for a fix, I found there was none, and a lot of things triggers the complete failure to show anything but a black window
<xorpad> basically a lot of people have issues with firefox. It's a more secure browser but it's not very universally compatible
<xorpad> and I have no clue as to the reason why, not even a suspect cause
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> I can't really say something about this because I have never experienced such things. I only noticed that the new Nightly is really great, fast and bug-free (on my hardware)
<xorpad> but myself, along with tons of people on the internet, have the rendering engine crash and they can only see a black nothingness where the web site would be displayed normally
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee> new nightly (57 in beta now) really great and fast … but what about firefox as libertine app? is it too small to use on phone?
<xorpad> the one way I found to trigger it every time, is to load a page with lots of really high res long-length gifs, like are popular now instead of actual videos
<xorpad> it will hit it's max amount of memory and the rendering engine will crash
<xorpad> So I reluctantly switched to chromium, and I'm not totally happpy with it, but I'm not dis-satisfied either
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> In firefox 57 / 58 or earlier?
<xorpad> not sure the version, but it happened a while ago
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> You should try the new Nightly. I also switched to an other browser away from Firefox about 2 years ago, but I came back because the new NIghtly just didn't make any problems anymore. It's more stable than the old stable releases
<xorpad> also my mother has this celeron laptop that was really cheap, an asus one... for some reason firefox just crashes as soon as she launches it... happened in windows 8.1, windows 10, ubuntu, arch linux, some bsd variant - i forget which, but only firefox does this, no other program ever crashes on her computer
<xorpad> and it happens regardless of OS
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee> I cannot find any screenshot of a Firefox on UTouch. Maybe, someone could send screenshot?
<xorpad> We should make our own browser with the chromium web kit
<xorpad> Something similar to dolphin with script blocking and ad blocking and pop-up blocking as built in things turned on by default
<xorpad> Maybe I'll make a browser...
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee> And, is it real that I can install last version of Firefox on libertine? Or only specific version?
<xorpad> Yeah, I should do that... I'm getting frustrated with arm64 asm
<xorpad> it's so much more complicated to use arm64 asm inline in gcc than x86 was when I was doing x86 stuff
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @Gleb Lee, You probably need to add the firefox nightly ppa to it
<xorpad> I think i need to recompile gcc and as
<xorpad> because I'm using valid instructions and it's throwing errors about them not existing, same with certain registers
<xorpad> this kernel is messed up
<xorpad> the halium guys said they had it working properly
<xorpad> they said it was patched for gcc 7
<bshah> xorpad: bullhead kernel is not patched for gcc 7
<bshah> (patches welcome :P)
<xorpad> bshah, well, I'm slowly patching it as I go
<bshah> cool
<bshah> xorpad: but I wonder... why are you building it out of tree?
<xorpad> I'll create a fork on github and you can pull in my changes... a lot of them are pretty hackish
<xorpad> bshah, because gcc 7.2 produces 25-35% more efficient arm binaries
<xorpad> comapred to 4/5/6
<xorpad> according to many many benchmarks by many many people
<bshah> xorpad: well, yes but how do you plan to integrate it with halium build system e.g?
<xorpad> I don't know the halium build system, what I know is that all the stuff people use with android is outdated and there are good reasons to not use them
<xorpad> so if you're using an android source tree with the prebuilt's you're losing out on stuff
<xorpad> anyways, one step at a time, first it needs to compile with gcc 6/7
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Why LoguiI
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Oops
<xorpad> then we can work on getting the right compiler into the halium build system
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Why loguiim shows decrypt errors when someone send's a message?
<xorpad> screw this, i'm spinning up a arm64 vps and working on that, I'm pretty sure half the problems are related to my toolchain
<xorpad> thank you scaleway.com
<bshah> you won't be gaining too much using scaleway.com
<bshah> they use network'd disk, which have shitty io
<xorpad> yeah, i'm not looking for performance
<xorpad> I'm looking for a native build environment instead of relying on cross compilers I built yesterday and haven't tested with inline assembly until today, which it fails at
<xorpad> I have an arm64 dev board in transit, it'll be delivered in 1-2 days
<xorpad> rpi 3b+
<xorpad> I don't need power, I have patience when compiling anyways, i find watching the output relaxing
<xorpad> what i need is binary compatibility and the ability to have an environment set up very similar to ubuntu touchs setup, so that I can dynamically link against libraries and know the software will work on touch if it does on the pi
<xorpad> which is what I was doing with hammerhead, and it produced working binaries as easy as using the typical debian build method after fetching sources with apt
<xorpad> also, I want rapsberry pi's just cause they're handy to have around
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Why my web-browser is crashing all the time 😢
<xorpad> because there's bugs in it
<xorpad> it's not stable/mature
<tgBot> <samitormanen> But why in nexus4 it doenstcrash never crash
<xorpad> what is the device it crashes on?
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Nexus5, i cannot do anything with it..
<xorpad> I see... let me try it
<xorpad> give me an example of something that will make it crash so I can try and reproduce the problem
<xorpad> i'm watching a youtube video now via the web brower
<xorpad> *browser
<xorpad> it's perfectly stable and very smooth
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Maybe my phone was out of memory.. I rebooted and now it works
<xorpad> yeah, we need to do something about the memory leaks
<xorpad> like, it seems to be universal
<xorpad> it's like windows where when you close a program you never get back all the resources
<xorpad> Someone said it was a nexus 5 issues, but I'm not sure, my nexus 4 does it too
<tgBot> <Stereofont> @xorpad, BQ devices too
<xorpad> okay, the scaleway servers are aarch64 not arm64 as advertised
<tgBot> <bastos777> @xorpad, This would be something really important. Whole community is talking about it since month now. Great approach!
<xorpad> Okay, then we've got 3 devices affected, it's in the platform not the kernel
<xorpad> we could use forced kernel module unloading, that might help it a little bit, and we can create a garbage collector, I'm not too familiar with how arms MMU works
<xorpad> like, my nexus 4 is using 779MB of ram, and I just booted it up and didn't run anything other than opening the terminal and launching htop
<xorpad> that's bad, considering a full desktop linux installation is much less
<xorpad> there's no qemu arm64 in the ubuntu packages, I wonder if I can get it by compiling from source... If I can that would be awesome
<xorpad> then I can run in a chroot on my massively overclocked ryzen
<xorpad> I got it over 4.5ghz yesterday
<xorpad> i think 4.64 but i can't remember now
<xorpad> required a whole lot of messing around
<xorpad> Okay, they added a new way to compile qemu with arm64 support, but it warns me the feature is experimental
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> How is the performance of Firefox with libertine?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, This is a real problem on a device with 1G only ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> 800MB only OS and unity
<xorpad> @flo we can deal with that
<xorpad> Is unity compositor based such as the standard ubuntu branch/version?
<xorpad> because if so, that would be an issue in itself that would require a total rewrite
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> It's using unity 8, not yet default in ubuntu and will never be
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> But it's the same on desktop and mobile
<xorpad> so it is compositor based then?
<xorpad> because unity in ubuntu uses the compositor to render the desktop, it's not a normal window manager or desktop environemnt.
<xorpad> And that's just highly impractical in a system where resources matter
<tgBot> <Flohack> AS I understood yes. We got unity8 using Mir using libhybris using display driver using hardware smth like this ^^
<tgBot> <Flohack> Find the mem leak and the resource waste
<xorpad> We should rebuild it based on the old unity-2d
<xorpad> basically unity is a compositor module it's not a normal wm/de
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> Unity older than version 8 uses GTK and that's defenitely not nice on a phone
<xorpad> and making it as a compositor module was in my opinion really dumb. I don't know why anyone would ever build a user interface on top of compiz
<xorpad> I mean, we should rewrite it to look identical, and support all the same apis and features, and do everything the same, except with 2d graphics
<tgBot> <Flohack> The new idea is to additionally introduce Wayland in between
<xorpad> i love the unity UI, but it could have been done a lot better
<tgBot> <Flohack> So it even gets more complex 😆
<tgBot> <Flohack> @wayneoutthere Wayyyland?
<xorpad> wayland? what features do we need that mir doesn't have, and have we considered sticking with tried and true xfree86?
<tgBot> <JBBgameich> @xorpad, You can also rebase evrything on kwin, it uses similar technology (QML + Qt), the problem is just that it's much work and nobody has the time to do it
<xorpad> i have time, but I don't know how to do it so it will take even more time to learn
<xorpad> I've never done much in terms of programming graphical stuff
<ubports_bot> Project daily-mako build #137: SUCCESS in 12 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-mako/137/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1133: SUCCESS in 1.3 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1133/
<tgBot> <Flohack> The idea was to have Wayland in place to be more compatible with upstream, and to reduce the dominant role of Mir as it will get only limited support in the future
<xorpad> i would be willing to invest time to learn how to do it, and then do it, but I may need help from others with experience with gui deisgn
<xorpad> Like, time is one thing I have a lot of
<xorpad> and I like learning new skills and challenging myself
<xorpad> so, I mean, if no one else does it, i'll get around to it
<xorpad> right now I'm more interest in getting bullhead up and running
<tgBot> <Flohack> yeah bullhead would be great
<tgBot> <Flohack> many ppl asking for this
<xorpad> well, it shouldn't be a problem
<xorpad> I'm basing the kernel on franco kernel instead of cyanogenmod, it's completely compatile with every version of cm/lineage
<tgBot> <Flohack> nice
<xorpad> franco kernel is the most impressive linux based kernel i've ever seen in terms of features it offers and delivering everyting it promisses while exceeding your expectations
<xorpad> and i've done a lot of kernel source browsing in my almost 15 years doing os dev
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, We could hire you in marketing too ^^
<xorpad> @Flohack, you don't need to hire me I work for peanuts... Planter Nuts brand only, not those cheap ones
<tgBot> <Flohack> Ok I see. Well we´ll get you a batch or two ;)
<xorpad> yay
<xorpad> things to chew on
<xorpad> isn't life grand?
<tgBot> <Flohack> When life gives you lemons, make a lemonade ;)
<xorpad> but yeah, you could use me for marketing
<xorpad> heh
<xorpad> I'm already sending people to this channel from the android channels on freenode
<xorpad> kek google knows what I'm doing
<xorpad> it's showing me adds to buy phones, it's showing me results about arm64 assembly when I don't even use the terms arm or assebmly in the search string... google probably knows when i got to the bathroom
<xorpad> like, it's noticed me searching for all this stuff and correlated it for use in targeted advertising
<tgBot> <Jaume81> are there an app to download torrent in UT?
<xorpad> Not yet...
<xorpad> could probably port tranmission-daemon and modify the webui to suit our the options we have for user interfaces
<xorpad> in fact...
<xorpad> I'll try and compile transmission right now
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I'm pretty sure it's in the repos already
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from popeydc: Right, when we discovered Unity8 was slow, we made some effort to convert the slow QML parts to C++ to optimize them.
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Fwd from popeydc: That work wasn't finished
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> xorpad, d'y'know QML and C++? :P
<xorpad> I know how to use a c++ compiler to use my c skills, and I dont know qml
<xorpad> i'm up for learning anything really
<xorpad> coding things I don't know how to do is how I became a coder
<xorpad> by the time the project is done I have new skills
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, maybe that'd be a lot. But as Alan Pope just led us on in another chat, Unity 8 is written in a lot of QML, which is slow. A possible route to optimization (which was in progress before Canonical dropped the software) would be to convert it to cpp.
<xorpad> A better way to optimization would be to convert it to C
<xorpad> because C is faster than c++ due to the abstraction involved in OOP
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Unfortunately, Qt doesn't have a C binding.
<xorpad> It's also more of reinventing the wheel with everything you write
<xorpad> well than it's a good thin I can mix c and c++
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Only cpp natively, with connectors for languages like Python in pyotherside. But that won't be faster.
<xorpad> Well, i don't know c++ well
<xorpad> I could learn it
<xorpad> I mean, I would just need a reference manual and some time
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Well, stay with what you know best. I just know you were talking about performance this morning and that seems like a not-so-easy but effective way to improve it.
<tgBot> <DanChapman> @xorpad, Yeah you would only need c++ for the QObject wrappers for any UI interaction / models etc. You could happily use plain ol C for the rest
<xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, I'd rather optimize it, than leave it unoptimized, even if it takes me a while because reading
<xorpad> everything must be optimized
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I assume that @jsalatas of Yunit would also like to get in on that project if you so wished. Yunit is the fork on Unity 8 that's being maintained.
<xorpad> I'm up for really, well, anything that improves the overall project
<xorpad> as long as it doesn't involve actor based programming
<xorpad> because, that's like the one thing i know absolutely nothing about
<xorpad> such as Scala
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> I also think I saw you talking about app dev earlier, too. mimecar has written a great guide on doing that and you can find it in our forum: https://forums.ubports.com/topic/184/ubuntu-touch-programming-course
<xorpad> Yeah, i'm interested in making apps
<xorpad> but i don't have much experience making GUIs
<xorpad> altough it's like grade 3 math unless you're drawing things that aren't straight lines
<xorpad> so the few times i tried it, after finding the right libraries for the job it was easy
 * xorpad shrugs
<xorpad> I like to code, I like challenging things and new things i've not done before
<xorpad> so I'm really up for anything
<xorpad> right now I'm trying to get arm64 support working in qmeu, which is experimental and depends on non-mature libraries that may be unstable
<xorpad> I want to set up a arm64 chroot on my 16 core threadripper
<xorpad> 32 threads of wholsome goodness
<xorpad> speaking of wholesome goodness
<xorpad> I need to eat something before I get negative health effects from not eating for a really long time
<xorpad> like, i don't think i've eaten in a week
<xorpad> I was gonna eat some pizza a few hours ago but i forgot to set the timer and burned it
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am about to try this desktop apps
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> It's possible to install transmission through this way?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I am pretty green about this sorry
<xorpad> @malditobastardo, it's not possible to run a pc desktop application on an arm based phone
<xorpad> unless that application is only scripting and no compiled code
<xorpad> they use different types of machine code
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, go eat smth ^^
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> I understand
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Yeah go eat your "pizza"
<xorpad> malditobastardo, it is possible to enable the apt-get command and get offical apps that will work from ubuntu repositories, but you will kill you're support by doing so because we can't predict what they are up to
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Thank you sir. Now take a relax moment for bit.
<tgBot> <Flohack> cd UT
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can I change "low battery" warning percentages somewhere? N5 first warning is now at 10% and second 5%, i want those 20% and 10%..
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox, Bookmarked... Can I get the untranslated copy link please?
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> @Xorpad, https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/curso-de-programacion-de-ubuntu-phone-touch/content/chapter-04-s01.html
<xorpad> thanks @cesar_herrera
<xorpad> with chromium I can just translate the pages automatically
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> Ok
<tgBot> <Cesar_Herrera> From the begining: https://mimecar.gitbooks.io/curso-de-programacion-de-ubuntu-phone-touch/content/chapter-01.html
<xorpad> yeah, I pulled the whole site into a folder
<xorpad> :D
<xorpad> thanks
<tgBot> <samitormanen> What logs I should gather if I find bugs? syslog and dmesg.. anything else? I just experienced strange bugs with Nexus5; battery was almost dead, so phone shuts itself, but it freezes screen black. Only backlight still on. I had to reset it (9secs power btn). Then it started to charge, I started the phone, but then I didn't get any apps opened, everyone just hangs and that little blue circle keeps rotating. I rebooted phone and problem was gone..
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Something the phone just hang when shutdown for a lot of time
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Can I get some debug mode on somewhere, more detailed logs..?
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Sometimes
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Restart for me doesn't work
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Ok
<tgBot> <samitormanen> Thanks
<tgBot> <Jaume81> ok, I think the snaps for UT is a good options because we could have some interesting apps.
<xorpad> I'm working on the rootstock-touch script
<xorpad> which ubuntu variant should I make it defaut to, ubports-touch, or ubuntu-touch(I'm not sure if ubuntu-touch is the old project that you guys picked up when it got dropped)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> ubuntu-touch is old, ubports-touch is new. But what part are you working on that needs that name to be changed?
<xorpad> that's what I thought
<xorpad> @UniversalSuperBox: the default values if you run it without arguments and flags
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> Ah, I see
<xorpad> and I added detectiong for aarch64 as the system arch, because some systems report arm64 and some report aarch64
<xorpad> but from what i read on the google results, they are identical instruction sets and capabilities
<xorpad> not sure why there is 2 names, maybe they are different architectures with the same instruction sets and features
 * xorpad shurgs
<xorpad> *shrugs
<tgBot> <samitormanen> I tried hotspot with N5 and it worked, but when I tried to reboot it is stuck in google logo!!?? Any ideas!? ☹️
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Rereboot?
<tgBot> <nfsprodriver> Maybe it's a random error.
<xorpad> it;s also good practice of my shell scripting because I'm trying to get good at writing shell scripts
<tgBot> sendybram was added by: sendybram
<tgBot> <vanyasem> @sendybram, welcome
<xorpad> welcome @sendybram
<tgBot> <sendybram> Hi all 😀
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Flatpak apps on plasma mobile seems interesting 🤔 https://twitter.com/AleixPol/status/917071293261975552  /me drops link and hides somewhere
<tgBot> <malditobastardo> Great
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @ahayzen, Aside from Discover not even working on my desktop that is neat
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @Lorxu, Lol
<xorpad> Okay, I took a 2 hour break from coding, time to get back to it
<xorpad> hows everyones day going?
<xorpad> I found out multirom is being worked on by someone else and a new version is coming out and he said if I update the code so it supports the new methods of flashing ubuntu touch, he will put them in the next release
<xorpad> so that means potentially lots more users
<xorpad> he forked it after it got abandoned and has been maintaing it but not anywhere easy to find
<xorpad> and he's happy to accept a patch to re-enable ubuntu touch install as your secondary rom
<xorpad> right now it uses an old method that doesn't work, and the link to download the images is hard-coded into it
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> @ahayzen, Also snaps... https://twitter.com/AleixPol/status/917070335366791169
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @LarreaMikel, Yey didn't spot that :-)
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Off topic chat... You know.
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Although OSTree seems quite useful for mobiles with its de-duplication abilities where storage is tight.
<tgBot> <Gleb Lee> Talking back about firefox. Setting called layout.css.devPixelsPerPx in about:config allows to increase/decrease size of interface elements. Did anyone experimenting with it on UTouch? Seems it could help to use Firefox as a touch app.
<tgBot> <samitormanen> How can I take screenshot in UBports?
<tgBot> <ahayzen> Used to be volume up+down held together I think
<tgBot> <samitormanen> @ahayzen, Thanks! It worked good! 😁👍
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> In the frieza ubports devices page the link to the 15.04 and 16.04 progress is broken. I'm flashing my frieza right now. Let's see how this goes.
<tgBot> <Jo_Led> https://devices.ubports.com/#/frieza
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> (Photo, 905x1279) https://irc.ubports.com/T08jkoE0/file_1034.jpg
<tgBot> <Lorxu> @PhoenixLandPirate, That's what you get for being a troll
<tgBot> <ahayzen> @PhoenixLandPirate, Weird lol
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> (Photo, 1280x720) https://irc.ubports.com/wyZV5gSd/file_1036.jpg
<tgBot> <rubencarneiro> looolll
<tgBot> <Flohack> @rubencarneiro, Haha whats going on? 😆
<tgBot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Lorxu, Rude
<tgBot> vaaesh was added by: vaaesh
<tgBot> <J> @vaaesh welcome 😊
<tgBot> <Guido> @Gleb Lee, I used a plugin to change the size of the scrollbar etc. This helped me a lot using it with touch interface. Unfortunately, I don't remember the name of the  plugin. Sorry!
<xorpad> man... the apt based building of the images needs to be parallel
<xorpad> I know that messes with apt, so maybe we need to mod it
<xorpad> Like I'm on a really fast computer, and it's been going for so lone with 1/16 cores being used
<tgBot> <vaaesh> @J, :)
<tgBot> <UniversalSuperBox> @xorpad, Needs more SSD
<tgBot> <Xorpad> @xorpad, No the cpu is the bottleneck
<tgBot> <Xorpad> 1 core at 100%, and I have all ssds
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I have no spinning disks anymore
<tgBot> <Xorpad> I mean... I do need more Ssds but not because this is being caused by storage limitations
<tgBot> * C_Chat
<ubports_bot> Project daily-bacon build #294: SUCCESS in 11 min: http://ci.ubports.com/job/daily-bacon/294/
<ubports_bot> Project ota-push build #1134: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: http://ci.ubports.com/job/ota-push/1134/
<xorpad> when we see an ota-push build success, does that mean an update is made available, or that it's just compiled?
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @UniversalSuperBox, thanks
<tgBot> <Flohack> @xorpad, ota-push should be the daily push to devel
<xorpad> Okay, thanks @Flohack
<xorpad> was curious
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @samitormanen, wha???? nothing is faster than the N4!  This will affect my massive ego!
<xorpad> N4 was my first android
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @Flohack, did someone say... waaaaaayland??? … Mir! … Mir!
<tgBot> <wayneoutthere> @xorpad, it was my second, and hopefuly my last - ever
<xorpad> hehe:D
<xorpad> the battery life isn't good enough because it was too powerful for battery tech when it was made
<xorpad> but it's a sweet little phone
<xorpad> yay, I built my first image using rootstock-touch
<xorpad> 1 step closer to being ready for this project
<xorpad> I mean, i've already been messing with 2 kernels, but knowing how to build an image is important if I'm gonna be a contributor
<tgBot> <alan_griffiths> @wayneoutthere, Someone called?
<xorpad> We should consider and discuss dropping apparmor and using selinux + making something like lineageos's privacy guard pro
<xorpad> the NSA's data centers receive approximately 300 million hacking attempts per day, and they've never been penetrated, because they designed SELinux specifically to keep those data centers locked down
<xorpad> and Apparmor doesn't have such a solid real life case of proof it's bullet proof
<xorpad> and we need to cut down on resource usage right?
<xorpad> so why have both?
<xorpad> it's like bringing a knife with you when you plan to shoot someone before they get close to you
<xorpad> toyomo may be worth stacking on SELinux, I haven't seen how much resources it consumes though so I don't know
<xorpad> PAX+Toyomo+SELinux, and no apparmor... I think it's worth trying
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Don't know If I'm correct... But I think that snaps use apparmor
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> and If snaps are the future packaging system for UT...
<xorpad> I see, well, we can catch the apparmor hooks with other tools and call SELinux
<xorpad> Apparmor uses hooks
<xorpad> I dunno, just brainstorming and thinking about security vs optimizing and the tradeoffs
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> :)
<xorpad> that's why i said we should discuss it, not do it
<xorpad> because i'm not the only one here with a brain:D
<xorpad> and I might be missing things that people who's been here longer know very well already
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> Well... Maybe someone will correct me... Don't know.
<xorpad> I've been here like a week, I've done some work but not submitted it so techincally i'm not even a contributor yet
<xorpad> but I'm working on stuff, and brainstorming other stuff to work on, because this project is relevant to my interests
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> and it's nice to have you here ;)
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, Well last woreds not spoken about this ^^
<xorpad> One of the things I've been working on today, is repairing the broken ability to dual boot android and ubuntu touch, because MultiROM's support for Ubuntu Touch installation as a secondary ROM is an outdated method, and the links to the images are dead so you can't multiboot
<xorpad> I feel like MultiROM having support again for ubuntu touch will bring in users
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> See ? Thanks @Flohack . But If we adopt snaps... We need apparmor?
<tgBot> <Flohack> @LarreaMikel, Not sure, I dont know their requirements so well.
<tgBot> <mariogrip> @LarreaMikel, Yeah, the sandboxing require apparmor
<tgBot> <LarreaMikel> ^^
<tgBot> <AresMinos> Are there any news about Anbox, I remember the talk it being the way to bring Android apps on Ubuntu Touch
<xorpad> okay guys, i'm off for a short while
<xorpad> gonna be back in a bit
<tgBot> <Flohack> @AresMinos, No sorry, not that I know...
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> https://store.bq.com/en/aquaris-m10-fhd-ubuntu
<tgBot> <popescu_sorin> M10 FHD Ubuntu Negro Refurbished 199Euro
<tgBot> <Xorpad> Is there an issue with the mako/nexus 4 kernel booting into the os in xenial?
<tgBot> <mateosalta> @Lorxu, they don't have to be tagged to get the t-shirt, just legit pull requests with commits you made
<tgBot> Snaprack was added by: Snaprack
<tgBot> <vanyasem> welcome
<tgBot> <Snaprack> hey there, thanks! ^^
<xorpad> anyone with a nexus 4 been able to get it to boot into the OS on xenial?
#ubports 2019-09-30
<ubptgbot> ~Pixie~ RAJAN was added by: ~Pixie~ RAJAN
<ubptgbot> <~Pixie~ RAJAN> 🤚 Welcome to the bot of a Revolutionary Blockchain Ethereum Hedge Fund — 9.99% Daily Payments … @EthereumFounds
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [tagger might need similar adjustments to the camera settings to work better for …], What is really annoying that the picture keeps freezing for a moment every 700msec or so
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Or maybe 1.5secs hard to time ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [tagger might need similar adjustments to the camera settings to work better for …], [Edit] What is really annoying is that the picture keeps freezing for a moment every 700msec or so
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Flohack [What is really annoying is that the picture keeps freezing for a moment every 70 …], This would be fixed by using QZXing internally instead of whatever is used now as QZXing processes images in a background thread.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @fredldotme [This would be fixed by using QZXing internally instead of whatever is used now a …], But I have the strange feeling that this was smooth before 16.04 - In fact this was the point where Tagger stopped working for me on OPO
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @Flohack [But I have the strange feeling that this was smooth before 16.04 - In fact this …], Weird but possible
<ubptgbot> Xray2000 was added by: Xray2000
<ubptgbot> <advocatux> Welcome back! 👋 😄
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @advocatux [Welcome back! 👋 😄], 👍
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Welcome!!
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @malditobastardo [Welcome!!], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Daniel_Wood> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/yF8oId6n.mp4
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> Will ubports run on the upcoming Fairphone3? I just see android on their website!!
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> try to make your voice loud. I don't think they approached UBPorts
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it's based on newer android i think, so will likely take a while for a port to be available
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [it's based on newer android i think, so will likely take a while for a port to b …], Exactly, we will not do any legacy (pre-Halium) port anymore.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, porting without halium would be even more difficult i guess, since the device doesn't ship with lollipop :P
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> 😆
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> You could have the questionable idea to try to rush FP3 port with classic porting methods but it might be even slower than fixing Halium for 9.0
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> what are the classic porting methods compared to Halium?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Halium is mostly just an umbrella projects
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> [Edit] Halium is mostly just an umbrella project
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> which provides patched Android tree
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> halium is to make the android portings bits generic, so other systems can build on it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> halium is basically the evolution of the classic method which was much more specific to UT and much less flexible with android versions
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @NotKit [what are the classic porting methods compared to Halium?], The legacy porting for N5 and FP2 for example. Lots of hacks and overrides in the tree
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> tbf I don't see much difference between legacy porting and halium, we still employ lots of hacks and overrides.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> especially with supporting the same rootfs on 5.1 and 7.1
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> How is halium for 9.0 going?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @fredldotme [tbf I don't see much difference between legacy porting and halium, we still empl …], that's what I'm trying to say. Halium is a good project, but not a magic bullet that suddenly makes our middelware work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it is just a patched LineageOS tree for hybris-relying systems that can be built for Plasma/LuneOS besides UBPorts
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @fredldotme [tbf I don't see much difference between legacy porting and halium, we still empl …], [Edit] that's what I'm trying to say. Halium is a good project, but not a magic bullet that suddenly makes our middleware work
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> PulseAudio for example probably won't work on anything other than ubuntu because of the (currently) required overrides
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @NotKit [that's what I'm trying to say. Halium is a good project, but not a magic bullet …], nobody was saying it was the latter though
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @NotKit [it is just a patched LineageOS tree for hybris-relying systems that can be built …], Sailfish uses halium to tight?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> no, they use mer-hybris tree
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @NotKit [it is just a patched LineageOS tree for hybris-relying systems that can be built …], [Edit] Sailfish uses halium to right?
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Oh
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Thats sad
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but the main difference with that and Halium is that they don't run Android parts in container and build only patched overrides as opposed to the whole system.img
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> it is possible to run UBPorts as well in mer-hybris way and try that for Android 8/9, but UBPorts components currently really lack support for changed APIs
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> Thatd be interesting, I don't know much about this stuff, but I do care about more ports of newer devices. … Like having Ubuntu touch on the Fairphone 3 and the newer OnePlus devices would be very cool, especially since the new OnePlus 7 pro has mhl out, and is pretty powerful so would probably make a great convergence device.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> just to reiterate "can display on external screen and allow you to use legacy apps that only work with mouse/keyboard on traditional low DPI monitors" is not convergence.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @dohbee [just to reiterate "can display on external screen and allow you to use legacy ap …], Well its kinda offspring of convergence 😆
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> that's like saying hot water is the offspring of tea
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> hahah yes
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or something similarly nonsensical. just because two different things can be done, doesn't make them necessarily directly related
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> it's time to admit though that most people care about the shell being convergent, not just apps.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well, a shell without apps doesn't get much done :)
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> let's just count requests about libertine or rw rootfs ;)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and nor does having a convergent shell magically turn the phone into a traditional PC. despite the desires of a few vocal people
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> oh, then I can stop here and say goodbye then, if unity8 is not supposed to be treated as a traditional PC environment
<ubptgbot> <dotevo> rw rootfs XD
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @fredldotme [oh, then I can stop here and say goodbye then, if unity8 is not supposed to be t …], I think thats the wrong assumption you have now concluded ^^
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> purposefully, yes
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> If people want Unity8 to work in a traditional PC environment they are encouraged to make it so.
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @alan_griffiths [If people want Unity8 to work in a traditional PC environment they are encourage …], which was one of my goals as soon as the Xperia X port is done
<ubptgbot> <samzn> I honestly feel that Unity 8 is the sleekest linux DE
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [oh, then I can stop here and say goodbye then, if unity8 is not supposed to be t …], unity8 can work on a PC, but it doesn't magically turn a device which is not a PC into a PC
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I fail to understand where you see the difference between a convergent shell on a phone vs a PC
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ubuntu touch is also not unity8 itself. a real ubuntu touch "distro" for a PC should also include a RO rootfs, and provide such security features as we have on the phone, but a traditional linux distro setup dilutes those greatly
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [I fail to understand where you see the difference between a convergent shell on …], the difference isn't the shell, it's the OS. Ubuntu + Unity8 != UT
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> well I run mostly on snaps these days so I'd consider the security aspect a moot argument
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the underlying security measures and hardware are different
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @fredldotme [well I run mostly on snaps these days so I'd consider the security aspect a moot …], well good for you, but you aren't everyone
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> well, I didn't imply that, neither should you
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @alan_griffiths [If people want Unity8 to work in a traditional PC environment they are encourage …], and indeed that is the reason we have another group specifically for that
<ubptgbot> <alan_griffiths> Is it still? I thought it got repurposed to all Unity8 development (even phone).
<hallyn> hm, so since the last two updates, I not-infrequently get into a state where swiping from left or right doesn't take me out of the app.  known bug?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well primary discussion in it is about unity8 stuff on PCs
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> 🤷‍♀️
<hallyn> no crashes in dmesg
<ubptgbot> <dynasty17> @dohbee [it's based on newer android i think, so will likely take a while for a port to b …], Ah, ok. So the pinephone will be a better option if upgrading!
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @hallyn [hm, so since the last two updates, I not-infrequently get into a state where swi …], Which channel
<hallyn> i was on devel
<hallyn> i tried switching back to stable, but i don't thin kit downgrades me automatically?
<hallyn> (that is, i'd have to "reinstall all apps?")
<hallyn> 'ubuntu touch 374' was last installed
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> No, downgrad will work independent of apps
<hallyn> hm, ok.
<hallyn> i thought it had happened soon afte ri switched from stable to devel, but switching back to stable didn't fix it.
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> i'm noticing the OSK sometimes not quite 'paying attention' (doesn't come up, or stays up when i switch app) and usually tapping the app or pulling down the indicator menu and closing it again, thus refocusing the app fixes it.  … combined with @hallyn's problem, could it be app-focus related?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @YougoChats [i'm noticing the OSK sometimes not quite 'paying attention' (doesn't come up, or …], I have the same on edge and thought its just there
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Keyboard got lazy these days ^^
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> am on egde too, btw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, seems to be a few keyboard related weird things on edge at the moment
<hallyn> YougoChats - I've also noticed that, that has happened to me since day 1;  this othe rissue seems new, but maybe you're right and they're related
<hallyn> osk not coming up definately also happens on stable
<hallyn> incidentally i looked last night at the skeyler prototype patch - it's not so bad!  just have to setup a build env and then i'll try to build a fresh merge
<hallyn> ("nto so bad" - not as complicated as i'd feared based on the patch size)
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, OSK needs some love specifically stability 😁
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> there's even a bug with qtwebengine wherein some properties doesn't work correctly and might be the reason why auto* functions doesn't work properly
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I even disabled the "double tap to select a word" feature because of it 😅
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it needs unit tests for sure
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> This "Big Brother" song almost made me restart my rap career. Nice stuff.
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> "not so bad" it feefs like a rewrite afaict 😂😂😂
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The osk not showing up seems related to focus-ish
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I noticed that it doesn't show up after locking while it is up and unlocking
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Re-locking and unlocking seems to workaround the issue
<ubptgbot> Denomine was added by: Denomine
<ubptgbot> <MarkOSone> zenfone
<hallyn> reloacking and unlocking doesn't always work for me.  sometimes i hav eto close the app and re-open it.  sometimes i can just move around in the app a bit, sometimes not. (like switch between terminal panes)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Terminal has a summon button tho
<ubptgbot> <🛸> Hello where can I search on Ubuntu touch telegram app what members are writing?  for instance I wanna search Ubuntu but theres no search button
<ubptgbot> <mavosc> Hi folks, does anyone has experiences in using Sony Xperia 10 w/ UBports? BR Marcus
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @🛸 [Hello where can I search on Ubuntu touch telegram app what members are writing? …], Pls use the webapp for telegram. TELEports is under development
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @🛸 [Hello where can I search on Ubuntu touch telegram app what members are writing? …], [Edit] Pls use the webapp for telegram for this. TELEports is under development
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @mavosc [Hi folks, does anyone has experiences in using Sony Xperia 10 w/ UBports? BR Mar …], There's currently no support for it.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @🛸 [Hello where can I search on Ubuntu touch telegram app what members are writing? …], Simnple, you cant
<ubptgbot> <mavosc> @fredldotme [There's currently no support for it.], Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <R K> How to help in development of Ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @R K [How to help in development of Ubuntu touch], would you like to help by writing code or translating?
<ubptgbot> <R K> Writing code
<ubptgbot> <R K> I would like to help
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> have a look at the bug tracker here: https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> if you want to help fixing bugs, have at it ;)
<ubptgbot> <R K> What is translating ?
<ubptgbot> <R K> Can you please explain a bit ?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> well, translating strings for languages othen than english
<ubptgbot> <R K> Can you please let me know what tools are required for development of Ubuntu touch ?in laptop
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> some use VS Code, some use QtCreator, I personally use KDevelop. everyone basically uses what he or she's familiar with.
<ubptgbot> <R K> One last question  … Which programming language you use ?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @R K [One last question  … Which programming language you use ?], Many 😆
<ubptgbot> <R K> I have experience in C
<ubptgbot> <R K> @Flohack [Many 😆], That's Nice
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @R K [I have experience in C], some parts are written in C, others in C++, others in C++ with Qt, there's also python.
<ubptgbot> <R K> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> most GUI stuff uses C++ with Qt & QML.
<ubptgbot> <R K> Can you share document to setup Ubuntu Touch for development in laptop ? Or it's available in GitHub
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> I don't think such a documentation exists yet, you're better off creating a chroot based on the ubports repo or try `crossbuilder`. Be warned though that crossbuilder fails building most packages (especially those with tests).
<hallyn> Fuseteam - what is a 'summon' button?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [Fuseteam - what is a 'summon' button?], the keyboard button in lower right corner of terminal app
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @R K [Can you share document to setup Ubuntu Touch for development in laptop ? Or it's …], https://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/systemdev/index.html
<hallyn> dohbee - ok - just making sure. obviously that button does not make a difference :)
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @mariogrip does this https://github.com/ubports/system-image-server/commit/1bc2f03c859534e1e325eff31433b15e83793ced avoid the daily boot img "update" e.g. for N5?
#ubports 2019-10-01
<ubptgbot> <y_so_seriouss> Sorry for asking this, Is there any way to install/run Android Apps (apk) on UT..? Because Sailfish OS is supports Android apps.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> There is, but its experimental atm and not really a focus for the time being
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @nfsprodriver [@mariogrip does this https://github.com/ubports/system-image-server/commit/1bc2f …], no, this has to do with gpg keys
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> has anyone used Google FI as their ISP/carrier on Ubuntu Touch? were you able to get SMS/MMS working? did you have to change the default APN settings?
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> @SaltyCybernaut [has anyone used Google FI as their ISP/carrier on Ubuntu Touch? were you able to …], I haven't. I used Ting with no problems though.
<ubptgbot> <SaltyCybernaut> @chzbacon [I haven't. I used Ting with no problems though.], Interesting, I used to have Ting but I could never get MMS/SMS to work reliably.
<ubptgbot> <chzbacon> Yeah, I never really had a problem with mms/sms reliability. Using a Nexus 5.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> MMS generally has issues, unrelated to provider I think
<ubptgbot> <nfsprodriver> @nfsprodriver [@mariogrip does this https://github.com/ubports/system-image-server/commit/1bc2f …], Makes sense 😅️
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Google Fi has to be on a Google approved device, not just any Android phone.
<ubptgbot> migel200m was added by: migel200m
<ubptgbot> <velitasali> Hello. For some reason, I cannot connect the IRC channel with Polari.
<ubptgbot> <velitasali> [Edit] Hello. For some reason, I cannot connect to the IRC channel with Polari.
<ubptgbot> <Joseph> Hello, morning,  someone have a ACER  Iconia One 7   B1-760HD?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not a supported device
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SaltyCybernaut [has anyone used Google FI as their ISP/carrier on Ubuntu Touch? were you able to …], i heard it works, but only with using one of the carriers on it, so not reaally...
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> hello, i wanna know why i can't enter anything from my keyboard after 'system("adb shell sudo mount -o rw,remount /")' is executed. I should be able to type in my password at least, but I just cannot.
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> I'm using VS2012 currently.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't quite understand the context of the question. it looks like you're using Python's `system()` there
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know how Visual Studio handles shells
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it sounds like your problem is not related to UT itself
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @dohbee [i don't quite understand the context of the question. it looks like you're using …], I'm actually using C on Windows. It used to work well, but not today. I don't know what's happening.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ok. i don't know what you're trying to do exactly, but it sounds likely to be some problem with your stuff, and not UT
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @dohbee [ok. i don't know what you're trying to do exactly, but it sounds likely to be so …], OK. Maybe I should check my code or the options later. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> fred tab was added by: fred tab
<ubptgbot> <fred tab> hi every one , verry need help , i have change my sim card just 2 days ago and impossinle to go on internet with the phone i see the network when i slide to the bottom but not just on the top of the screen , also localisation impossible
<ubptgbot> <fred tab> i have a one plus one
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Have you set your APN correctly for the new carrier?
<ubptgbot> <fred tab> APN sorry dont understand i'm not english
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> by "localisation" you mean translations in the UI? or you mean GPS location?
<ubptgbot> <fred tab> gps location
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it only uses actual satellite signal and cell tower IDs, so you will need to have reliable data connection, a cell tower or two in range, and clear sky view for the phone to connect to satellites, to get a fix
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> (Photo, 1280x758) https://irc.ubports.com/YO43Xbxs.png
<ubptgbot> <Joseph> @dohbee [it is not a supported device], ohh Ok,  ThankYou
<ubptgbot> <fred tab> @UniversalSuperBox [<reply to media>], i will try
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @fred tab [APN sorry dont understand i'm not english], Are you French? If so there is a French group. If not there is a lot of groups with different languages 🙂 I cannot copy the link right now but you would find it in the UBports website.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> https://ubports.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <Pascal> Fwd from Pascal: I noticed today, that I can not set any ringtone anymore on my FP2 : it' always the same ringtone (I use the genuine sound library that came the original UBports distribution). Am I alone with the problem ?
<ubptgbot> <fred tab> ok very thanks guy !
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @UniversalSuperBox [https://ubports.com/meet-the-community], Thanks 😁
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Pascal [I noticed today, that I can not set any ringtone anymore on my FP2 : it' always …], I will try later. Remind me if I forgot to.
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> this morning my alarm clock didn't go off. When I checked if it was enabled (it was) it said next day to go off 29th of October while it should ring every morning from Tuesday to Friday... Switching off on fixed it but the alarm clock code should definitely be more robust, it's an important and delicate feature...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Here we go again..
<ubptgbot> <hummlbach> Ooops 👻
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> @mymike00 [this morning my alarm clock didn't go off. When I checked if it was enabled (it …], SAme to me
<ubptgbot> <rubencarneiro> My alarm didnt ring
<ubptgbot> <Abu Koa> (Photo, 1594x976) https://irc.ubports.com/WWUT73Ml.png 👉😎👉 http://bit.ly/2p6Iu3r
<ubptgbot> <migel200m> Hello dear UBports! Is there an option to check SOT (Screen On Time) in Ubuntu?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @migel200m [Hello dear UBports! Is there an option to check SOT (Screen On Time) in Ubuntu?], I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But well. I am not an expert
<ubptgbot> شموخ يماني was added by: شموخ يماني
<ubptgbot> Lucas Black was added by: Lucas Black
<ubptgbot> <lduboeuf> @malditobastardo [Here we go again..], reminds me a bug yes long time ago on vivid
<ubptgbot> femkutje was added by: femkutje
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @migel200m [Hello dear UBports! Is there an option to check SOT (Screen On Time) in Ubuntu?], Sound like a feature request would be in order if there isn't one already
#ubports 2019-10-02
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Hello
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> I've a little question about that Lockdown kernel feature that is being tested.
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> How exactly affects both desktop Linux and derivated works like UB ports and that other OS?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> It won't affect ubuntu touch as most supported devices don't run the latest kernel
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Ok. But what when the times come for a kernel update?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Most supported devices' kernel won't be updated due to the way android hardware works
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @SpecialSpac [Ok. But what when the times come for a kernel update?], When all hardware works on foss drivers
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [When all hardware works on foss drivers], He's asking about the implications of the kernel lockdown feature for UT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> The implications are, make it work, then let's talk about it
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Lol it's already available as a dynamic module i guess
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm what was the issue with electron apps on ut again?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> Everything
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @SpecialSpac [Ok. But what when the times come for a kernel update?], simple, we use image updates, applied in bootloader, the os doesn't need to change the kernel on a phone
<ubptgbot> <nandanrmenon> Is there any port for moto g5 plus?
<ubptgbot> <ArubIslander> There will be if you make one.
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> does it have msm8953?
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @nandanrmenon [Is there any port for moto g5 plus?], There seems to be a port by Ben Mayo
<ubptgbot> <nanu_c> @Fuseteam [Hmm what was the issue with electron apps on ut again?], It's better to use a qml with a webengineview that talks via websocket with the backend
<ubptgbot> aaldrine was added by: aaldrine
<ubptgbot> <aaldrine> Hello every one! I'm a librarian in Nantes, France. A digital freedom festival is taking place here during the first two weeks of february and we are looking for people interested in showing Ubuntu Touch to students et and persons passing by! It's going to take place every where in different cities, but my invitation is only for nantes!
<ubptgbot> If any one is interested let me know :) (p.s.: i'm a new user of Utouch and already a big fan!)
<ubptgbot> <aaldrine> If you want to know more about it, here is a link: https://fdln.insa-rennes.fr/
<ubptgbot> Filbien Jérémy was added by: Filbien Jérémy
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> hello world
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> can i port ubuntu touch on asus zenphone 3 max (X008D) ?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Filbien Jérémy [can i port ubuntu touch on asus zenphone 3 max (X008D) ?], you should be able to - good luck -  http://docs.halium.org/en/latest/porting/first-steps.html … and http://docs.ubports.com/en/latest/porting/introduction.html
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> yes but i don't understand
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> can i paid somebody for do this ?
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Filbien Jérémy [can i paid somebody for do this ?], It's a big job
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> i know
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> It would be cheaper for you to buy one of the supported phones
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> yes I think I will buy the nexus 5 but the ROM of my asus is not functional so I would like to put ubuntu touch or fix it
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> but I failed to fix it
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Why don't you download the latest ROM from Asus to bring the phone back to stock?
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> i've try that but I did not succeed
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> If you cannot restore stock you're probably going to have to have a technician repair it or call it a loss.
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> meh
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Just buy a new supported device such as the pinephone
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @nanu_c [It's better to use a qml with a webengineview that talks via websocket with the …], I was thinking about asking the discord devs for a port on ut but then i remembered its a electron app
<ubptgbot> Wahid Hashemi was added by: Wahid Hashemi
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @aaldrine [Hello every one! I'm a librarian in Nantes, France. A digital freedom festival i …], Nice event! thanks for sharing . Hope somebody of the team will consider to go eventually. Welcome to the UT community :)
<ubptgbot> <Wahid Hashemi> Nokia 5
<ubptgbot> <Wahid Hashemi> Support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @aaldrine [Hello every one! I'm a librarian in Nantes, France. A digital freedom festival i …], Bonjour! Nice to have you here. Here is a link ou vous pouvez rejoindre le groupe français :) i hope to see you there https://ubports.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <aaldrine> @mattbel10 [Nice event! thanks for sharing . Hope somebody of the team will consider to go e …], Thank you! I hope so :)
<ubptgbot> <aaldrine> @wayneoutthere [Bonjour! Nice to have you here. Here is a link ou vous pouvez rejoindre le group …], Thank's! I'm on it right now!
<ubptgbot> mxwrfrme was added by: mxwrfrme
<ubptgbot> <mxwrfrme> What about UTouch on redmi 4x (santoni)?
<ubptgbot> <Filbien Jérémy> @aaldrine [Hello every one! I'm a librarian in Nantes, France. A digital freedom festival i …], d'autre français ?
<ubptgbot> <aaldrine> @Filbien Jérémy [d'autre français ?], Exact! J'ai rejoins le salon français!
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @Filbien Jérémy [d'autre français ?], Join us here =) https://t.me/UBports_French
<ubptgbot> <aaldrine> @RedXXIII [Join us here =) https://t.me/UBports_French], Already here :)
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @aaldrine [Already here :)], 👍
<ubptgbot> MAT was added by: MAT
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @Fuseteam [I was thinking about asking the discord devs for a port on ut but then i remembe …], It would be good if someone revived this https://github.com/samzanemesis/discountapp
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Right now pretty much the only way to use Discord in UT is through Anbox
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> The web version is terribly scaled imo
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Something that has been worrying me recently is the fact some people like M. Garret are starting to questioning the freedom 0.
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> If things get worse, it's just matter of forking, true?
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yeah, what?
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Ok. Nothing, maybe my perception but I've been reading this: … https://www.linuxjournal.com/content/good-lockdown-vs-bad … And it looks in the future, they want to reduce Linux to a set of pre-approved modules.
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Or maybe I'm being just paranoid
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> well it really doesn't matter
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Why?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> for one, we don't use UEFI on phones
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, we can only use latest upstream kernel on fully open phones like pinephone/librem5
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> aside from that, if you want a truly secure system, that does zero trust, you need features like this; and if you don't want them you can simpy compile the kernel without them enabled
<ubptgbot> <SpecialSpac> Good. Maybe I was getting a bit more panicked.
<ubptgbot> padraic7a was added by: padraic7a
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> Hey, I took a look at the OTA 11 project page earlier. I am familiar with one of the issues currently in QA. Where is the appropriate place to record that it seems to be fixed?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @padraic7a [Hey, I took a look at the OTA 11 project page earlier. I am familiar with one of …], GitHub ? Or join the QA channel
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> t.me/ubports_qa_team
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @aaldrine [Hello every one! I'm a librarian in Nantes, France. A digital freedom festival i …], @UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere - you guys see this?
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @padraic7a [Hey, I took a look at the OTA 11 project page earlier. I am familiar with one of …], Leave a comment at the issue. Then thers can check too and admins or the person who created the issue can close it.
<ubptgbot> <padraic7a> 👍
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @pjk2012 [@UniversalSuperBox @wayneoutthere - you guys see this?], oui oui
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> Very good lol
<ubptgbot> <Lukasz Erecinski> This is so cool I figured I'd share it on here. A complete PinePhone assembly by Martijn from Pmos https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=4&v=VyeD1sfQNoM
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> ✅ approved spam
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> :P
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Lol
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I only just listened to the socks podcast. Made me smile. I take it many people have explained the throttling on the pi when voltage is low?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Didnt know there was such a thing as approved spam
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Yes, quite
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Marius got a better power supply and lived happily ever after
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Phew.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Lol, I have a power supply for my rpi3
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Then a slightly less good one for the one in my daughters room
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I had the same disappointment with my 3b+ and a cheap power supply. Blah blah throttling etc etc
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I use mine as kodi boxes, but Im tempted to use the one in my daughters room for a android auto headunit
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Don't vknow what those words mean, but I am very pleased for you. (Huge noon here)
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> *noob
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> See, can't even spell.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Lol, basically Im thinking about turning one into a stereo for my car
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Oooh
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I have a zero I want to use as a Spotify player in the garage. Sounds pretty straight forward. The car one sounds fun.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I used a metal armor case which helped loads with cooling. Then raised it up and sat it on a metal plate. Better again.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Well using a rpi for any kind of player/streamer is straight forward, the car one is a little more involved but still fairly easy, I am considering doing something to make a UT powered variant
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I'm going to need another pi.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Lol, famous last words
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Or two
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I have 3 total, one is dead due to a lightning strike though
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I really am such a noob I can't tell you but it is fun.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> I might buy one to run UT on
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Ouch
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Eh, its just tech, it happens
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I am getting an esp8266 to send a message to sons phone when doorbell rings so I don't have to go to sorting office next.
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> I shall have to have a read up on it on the pi when I get a bit of time.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> maybe better for the overflow or pi groups ;)
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Sorry, typo, *read up on UT on the pi
<ubptgbot> <Graham Clark> Sorry
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> there are some new strings to translate for Activity Tracker, if you want to contribute before the next release coming soon! … https://hosted.weblate.org/projects/activity-tracker/translations/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hacker12455 [It would be good if someone revived this https://github.com/samzanemesis/discoun …], Yeah that one doesn't build on clickable currently, hence why i was considering to contact the devs through their discord server
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mymike00 [there are some new strings to translate for Activity Tracker, if you want to con …], Best to mention the languages aswell :p
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> @Fuseteam [Best to mention the languages aswell :p], I'm afraid I'm not there...
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> I speak non on those languages :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] I speak none of those languages :p
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> sorry, I misunderstood...
<ubptgbot> <mymike00> you can add a new language !
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Haha true
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @mymike00 [there are some new strings to translate for Activity Tracker, if you want to con …], [Edit] Best to mention which languages aswell :p
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] I speak none of the languages that are not 100% :p
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> how to install Ubuntu touch in Nexus 5 (in Brazilian Portuguese)
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> https://www.vivaolinux.com.br/artigo/Instalando-Ubuntu-Touch-no-seu-celular-Linux-de-bolso/
<ubptgbot> <cabelo_jedi> https://sempreupdate.com.br/como-instalar-o-ubuntu-touch-no-seu-celular-linux-de-bolso/
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm sound like something for the pportuguese group
#ubports 2019-10-03
<ubptgbot> M4rcosG4briel was added by: M4rcosG4briel
<ubptgbot> Robert Clemmons was added by: Robert Clemmons
<ubptgbot> <Robert Clemmons> (Photo, 400x400) https://irc.ubports.com/bHmx3K2G.png
<ubptgbot> <Robert Clemmons> (Photo, 1280x692) https://irc.ubports.com/Re9wXW9F.png http://bit.ly/2QpXPtg?30997
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @Fuseteam [Yeah that one doesn't build on clickable currently, hence why i was considering …], Well the biggest problem is that it does not compile at all for now
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Plus it does not connect to Discord servers yet
<ubptgbot> Sarah Perry was added by: Sarah Perry
<ubptgbot> <Sarah Perry> (Photo, 200x200) https://irc.ubports.com/tHz9Sbve.png
<ubptgbot> <Sarah Perry> (Photo, 1280x690) https://irc.ubports.com/KsJc05u1.png http://bit.ly/2YPLxcr?37159
<ubptgbot> Chris was added by: Chris
<ubptgbot> Dickfarney was added by: Dickfarney
<ubptgbot> Vinko Busic was added by: Vinko Busic
<shann> Hi
<ubptgbot> AndeBataglia was added by: AndeBataglia
<ubptgbot> htetT was added by: htetT
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @hacker12455 [Well the biggest problem is that it does not compile at all for now], Pretty much yeah
<ubptgbot> <Gartral> Huh, I'm surprised none of the pixel devices are supported
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gartral [Huh, I'm surprised none of the pixel devices are supported], It is not that we do not like Pixel, we just dont have a support for Android > 7.1
<ubptgbot> <Gartral> I was unaware that was a requirement
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack [It is not that we do not like Pixel, we just dont have a support for Android > 7 …], Yet
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gartral [I was unaware that was a requirement], As Ubuntu Touch runs a small Android container below its main parts, we are bound to the stability of its interfaces. And well, Android is everything but stable with every version... Kinda every Android is like a new product ^^
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> So you dont start from 0, but from very low level
<ubptgbot> <Gartral> @Flohack [As Ubuntu Touch runs a small Android container below its main parts, we are boun …], Oh trust me, I am painfully aware
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> But Some people are working on 8.0/9.0 support, still we are far away from that. Most resources go now into supporting the upcoming Non-Android-devices as it will be much more efficient for a small team like us
<ubptgbot> <Gartral> Fair enough
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack [But Some people are working on 8.0/9.0 support, still we are far away from that. …], This is only for the pine devices and librem5 ATM right? When they come out and are ready, theyll need to be maintained, but porting wise, will we then work on 8.0/9.0 work on porting to phones we can port to without supporting later a
<ubptgbot> ndroid versions, or is it hush hush?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate [This is only for the pine devices and librem5 ATM right? When they come out and …], First part of question: Yes. Second part I dont fully get
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack [First part of question: Yes. Second part I dont fully get], The devices are coming out before Christmas, and a lot of work has been done to make sure the OS and images are ready before the release of the devices. … My question, maybe a bit to early, but was refering to, what's the priority after those devices come out?
<ubptgbot>  … Mostly refering to if efforts will go to helping halium work on new androids, or if the effort would be on older devices, or if we then take a break from the porting process to focus more on the core os? Etc.
<ubptgbot> <Alex> hi i am ubuntu touch user on my nexus 5 gps dont work anymore! Someone can help me?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate [The devices are coming out before Christmas, and a lot of work has been done to …], Ah ok. I think the community has alraed grown enough to say that Halium is and will continue with great efforts. So while the core UT team might not focus on Android devices, there are enough people to drive this forward. Indeed we will
<ubptgbot>  have to consider also what to do with next LTS: Either 18.04 or 20.04 are on the horizon, and that will be a lot of work
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> SO you can expect a bit of everything ^^
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @Flohack [Ah ok. I think the community has alraed grown enough to say that Halium is and w …], Halium is impressive, I'm impressed by all the porting that's going on, I haven't heard much about the move to support 8.0 or 9.0 devices, but it's a strong project, so I believe in the people behind it! … Moving to the newest lts will
<ubptgbot>  be a monumental task, I imagine it'd be 20.04 because then we won't have to worry about the upgrading again for an extra 2 years.
<ubptgbot> Ellen Fleming was added by: Ellen Fleming
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @PhoenixLandPirate [Halium is impressive, I'm impressed by all the porting that's going on, I haven' …], Yes thats why we want to aim for 20.04
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> A new device for porting 😆 … https://nitter.net/thepine64/status/1172648370550136832
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @RedXXIII [A new device for porting 😆 … https://nitter.net/thepine64/status/1172648370550136 …], It works with a Linux smartphone. It's not a Linux watch.
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @pjk2012 [It works with a Linux smartphone. It's not a Linux watch.], not both? it does not have an OS?
<ubptgbot> <anpok> i doubt you can build a linux 'friendly' device with the amount of battery time that you easily wear on your wrist..
<ubptgbot> <anpok> this is one of the nice devices on which  you want to run a tiny rtos or a  barebone  application
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> @Alex [hi i am ubuntu touch user on my nexus 5 gps dont work anymore! Someone can help …], Switch off screen lock temporarily  and open a maps application and let it sit for a while until it calibrates on your location, then your gps should work fine and like normal after that.
<ubptgbot> <libremax> @RedXXIII [not both? it does not have an OS?], Yes, FreeRTOS
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> 👍
<ubptgbot> Santosh was added by: Santosh
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @RedXXIII [not both? it does not have an OS?], we could try to bulild apps that interact, would be great since the pebble is gone
<ubptgbot> <RedXXIII> @mateosalta [we could try to bulild apps that interact, would be great since the pebble is go …], ok =)
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> Hi , is anyone builds port here?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> some people are
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> Can anyone build port for me?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> not necessarily
<ubptgbot> <Alexander Pankiv> (Sticker, 512x512) https://irc.ubports.com/n0WZO67w.webp
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> porting requires having the device in question, it can take a long time to do it, and everyone here is volunteering time to work on parts of the project
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> So it requires providing a device to port and enough funds to fund it for long time
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> The latter is best spend on the halium project
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] So it requires providing a device to port and enough funds to fund the porting process for a long time
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> [Edit] The latter of which is best spend on the halium project
<ubptgbot> Jeffrey Mai was added by: Jeffrey Mai
<ubptgbot> natanvinicios was added by: natanvinicios
<ubptgbot> <natanvinicios> anywhere know to how install in windows phone?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you cannot
<ubptgbot> <natanvinicios> ok. thanks.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> You could try and port it to any of the Android4Lumia devices
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> Is it possible to port without Ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes. you don't need to run ubuntu to port a device
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> see https://docs.halium.org/ for how to port the initial halium parts
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> but you need to run sane enough Linux distro and Ubuntu is usually easiest in terms of env setup
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> @dohbee [see https://docs.halium.org/ for how to port the initial halium parts], Are u an expert? Can u tell me something?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i can tell you to read the docs :P
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i have never ported a device myself, no
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> I wanted to know if I can use UserLand to unpack boot.img on android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> are the kernel/vendor trees for your device published? is it android 7.1 based?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Santosh [I wanted to know if I can use UserLand to unpack boot.img on android], no, just repacking existing builds won't work
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> we need kernel modifications
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> Can I run stream ripper on Ubuntu in userland
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> Why there's no station ripper app on android. Ripping songs from shoutcast radio stream
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what that is, but it seems like you're getting off topic
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> @dohbee [i don't know what that is, but it seems like you're getting off topic], Its the main reason why I start wondering about Ubuntu running on android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> UT is not ubuntu running on android. it is a different OS replacing android
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not traditional PC ubuntu on your phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we use a very small part of android to get hardware working, but it's not like running ubuntu on your PC is
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> So I should go away then.  … Any idea how to rip internet radio streams
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> this is not the right group to discuss that
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @dohbee [it is not traditional PC ubuntu on your phone], Almost. Until the PC version still grow and grow.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @liberacuriser [Almost. Until the PC version still grow and grow.], ubuntu + unity8 is not UT, and that doesn't change the facts
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> at the moment, ubuntu is just raw on the phones. Even without X.org commonplace no Snap support
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> still take into account the android core, a different data structure (this is not ext4)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> rootfs is ext4
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't know what you just said, but i don't think you understand
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ext4 is definitely used (though it would be nice if we could use f2fs everywhere)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and indeed, snap does not work on 3.4 kernels
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and whatever you mean by "just raw" is completely not understandable
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> I think he tried to translate "сырая" from Russian, which means basic/alpha in slang
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @NotKit [I think he tried to translate "сырая" from Russian, which means basic/alpha in s …], yeap
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> Sorry, I'm learning this language
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it is not ubuntu. it is ubuntu touch
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @dohbee [it is not ubuntu. it is ubuntu touch], I know but you say that it's like a traditional PC Ubuntu in your phone
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> snap support really doesn't make sense because the goals of snap don't align with phones so much
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @liberacuriser [I know but you say that it's like a traditional PC Ubuntu in your phone], no i didn't. i said exactly the opposite. it is nothing like a traditional PC
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> Oh, srry
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> LoL
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and people who assume it is, will be disappointed by it
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @dohbee [it is not traditional PC ubuntu on your phone], I didn't saw "not"
<ubptgbot> <liberacuriser> @dohbee [snap support really doesn't make sense because the goals of snap don't align wit …], but this is support for desktop applications
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> x11 apps in snaps is an afterthought of snap design
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> https://news.softpedia.com/news/watch-ubuntu-touch-running-on-the-pinephone-open-source-linux-smartphone-527685.shtml
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i suppose that can be allowed
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @hacker12455 [Well the biggest problem is that it does not compile at all for now], The screenshot or mock up looked impressive enough, I hope someone does jump on it, because it'll be a great app to have with us, it's one of the more popular messaging apps so not having it makes it harder to switch.
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> @dohbee [snap support really doesn't make sense because the goals of snap don't align wit …], This statement confuses me, because snaps came from clicks, so my assumption would be that, snap is designed for phone, but expanded ability's that are designed around desktop. … What are problems that snaps give us that we don't have w
<ubptgbot> ith click packages? I remember storage being mentioned, and I assume it'd probably add desktop only apps to the store, but I believe we could filter them with a tag or something, idk I haven't researched snaps to much, other than installing them on desktop, and when they first came out I looked into it a bit.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @PhoenixLandPirate [This statement confuses me, because snaps came from clicks, so my assumption wou …], snaps did not come from clicks. so the assumption that they are directly related simply because the one came after the other, is the cause of your confusion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> snap was designed for IoT
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> it basically shares nothing with clicks. really the only thing the two have in common, is that they are packaging formats
<ubptgbot> sweferw was added by: sweferw
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> That's quite wild considering I thought they where so close
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> One created the other, but through a removed process. The snap team took what they learned from clicks to create the format.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> It wasn't `git clone click`, but rather `git init`
<ubptgbot> Emine was added by: Emine
<ubptgbot> Batista Anna was added by: Batista Anna
#ubports 2019-10-04
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Hmm interesting
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @UniversalSuperBox [One created the other, but through a removed process. The snap team took what th …], more like it was literally none of the people that worked on click doing something else and focused on IoT
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but if snaps makes sense on desktops then it should make sense on phone otherwise, convergence will be broken if we have different packaging on desktops and phones/tablets
<ubptgbot> <Pling> Convergece
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> @UniversalSuperBox [It wasn't git clone click, but rather git init], Hey hi , I saw you on video , you were so patient
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> Are Click packages obsoleted by Snappy packages? - Ask Ubuntu … https://askubuntu.com/questions/654024/are-click-packages-obsoleted-by-snappy-packages
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> So yes @Javacookies . They could make sense for smartphone. But probably they miss something usefull for smartphone (not only in terms of smartphone specific app but also of functionality)
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> Hi, is Convergence available on Meizu Pro 5 UT ver.?
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @HenrIann [Hi, is Convergence available on Meizu Pro 5 UT ver.?], what do you mean by convergence? It's a wide concept, wider than you think....
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @mattbel10 [what do you mean by convergence? It's a wide concept, wider than you think....], sorry, i mean casting to a bigger screen
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @HenrIann [sorry, i mean casting to a bigger screen], No problem. I never tried myself but, if I'm not mistaken, for the Pro5 there is the possibility to cast wireless to a bigger screen exploiting a functionality hidden in Screen properties, within the Settings app
<ubptgbot> <HenrIann> @mattbel10 [No problem. I never tried myself but, if I'm not mistaken, for the Pro5 there is …], I see. Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <likajuni> (Photo, 1396x1142) https://irc.ubports.com/mOJTq2xj.png invst.xyz/M5OJW
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> Boot.img unpack in Ubuntu , which software to use?
<ubptgbot> DioSoriano was added by: DioSoriano
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Santosh [Boot.img unpack in Ubuntu , which software to use?], Its probably an ext4 file system? use file boot.img and tell us whats the outcome
<ubptgbot> <Santosh> abootimg -x boot.img   … Now how to extract zImage?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @HenrIann [sorry, i mean casting to a bigger screen], yes, it works well if you get a Microsoft Wireless Display Adapter.
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Santosh [abootimg -x boot.img   … Now how to extract zImage?], Please google that, there is for sure a command for it
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> Nobody will know the exact command, as we never do this :)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [but if snaps makes sense on desktops then it should make sense on phone otherwis …], They don't make sense for either, and is nothing to do with convergence
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> @dohbee [They don't make sense for either, and is nothing to do with convergence], no I just mean that if it make sense for desktop, so far Canonical think it does, then it should also apply to phones/tablet because of the idea of convergence
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Javacookies [no I just mean that if it make sense for desktop, so far Canonical think it does …], and i'm saying it doesn't make sense for either :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I dont get it either
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Clicks are great
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> And light
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> But snaps
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Meh
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> also, "being able to run legacy apps" is not convergence. it's just a crutch to stand on until apps could theoretically become converged
<ubptgbot> <sativista> @dohbee [also, "being able to run legacy apps" is not convergence. it's just a crutch to …], Yeah!  … Like running android apps (anbox / alien dalvik) on UT / SFOS is, until we have more native apps that do the work we need! … Whatsapp sucks!
<ubptgbot> yeymy sol was added by: yeymy sol
<ubptgbot> <yeymy sol> https://ubports.com/es_ES/
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> yes, that's the spanish version of the home page of our web site
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> you might be interested in joining https://t.me/UBports_ES if you want to discuss in spanish
<ubptgbot> <yeymy sol> ok
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Anyone having issues with version 58 RC and swiping from the right, I cannot seem to 'half swipe' to close an app, the swipe from right just seems to rotate the apps.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> On Mako btw
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i don't think anything in unity8 has changed related to those things, in devel
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> ok - interesting - i don't think i've messed with those settings in UT Tweak but will check. Rebooted and Powered off but still the same - will test and post back
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Hmm - odd I've changed the setting with Tweak and then reset them but no joy, can still close the apps via the launcher. Pretty sure that it was ok after straight after the update.  … ISO Drive was the last app I installed but I cannot see that effecting it?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Will see state of play after next update to RC
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Hmm - odd I've changed the setting with Tweak and then reset them but no joy, ca …], ISODrive surely doesn't meddle with unity8 settings
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Yep - Didn't think it would, just thinking out loud.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Not sure what's changed but its odd. Just going to see a bug has been filed
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Can any other mako confirm if this is an issue for them please?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> I went to see Joker this morning. Perhaps that's the reason! 😋
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Anyone having issues with version 58 RC and swiping from the right, I cannot see …], Wow thats weird
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Try changing to stable channek
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Try changing to stable channel
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @malditobastardo [Wow thats weird], Yeah - Pretty sure it was ok directly after the update - Ok will change channels and post back
<ubptgbot> <samitormanen> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Can any other mako confirm if this is an issue for them please?], In here all swipe gestures works good.. No issues. Latest rc installed.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @samitormanen [In here all swipe gestures works good.. No issues. Latest rc installed.], Thanks for checking
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Just switching channels to test
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> So all is ok on Stable. Will now go back to RC to see what happens...
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> So back to RC and all is hunky dory. Thanks for the suggestion. Odd issue but that's IT.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Hmmm. Really really odd but it's started being an issue again, soon as I opened Morph.
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> But switchimg from Stable to RC had no updates so I guess that would be the latest OTA?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Will go back to Stable
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> It also seems to be reporting the incorrect channel in the update/channel settings
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> So infact I did not go back to RC - Doing that now
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Weird
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Perhaps my Mako is on its way out...
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Ugh
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Try deleting cache and data (not config) with utweatktool and change to devel (don't worry. Devel is very stable)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/QkGvRU5T.png
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> [Edit] Try deleting cache and data (not config) with utweatktool for system settings and change to devel (don't worry. Devel is very stable)
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @dohbee [you might be interested in joining https://t.me/UBports_ES if you want to discus …], Makes me wonder if the link on the spanish version should lead to the spanish group
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Wait half swipe to close?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Seems ok now I've gone back to RC
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> By half swipe I mean swiping right so you can see what apps are open and then swiping up/down to close them
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> If it happens again I will post back with circumstances
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> It's monthly backup time so best do that...
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Happening again! Seems ok for one or two swipes then goes wonky - Will clear cache as per Maldito's suggestion
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Makes me wonder if the link on the spanish version should lead to the spanish gr …], blame wayne i guess?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> It's still misbehaving - Might switch to devel tomorrow - very odd issue
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Hi, my libertine container seems to be broken. It cannot be updated, modified or destroyed, neither using system con fig, nor libertine-container-manage. Is there a manual way of removing it ans starting over?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [By half swipe I mean swiping right so you can see what apps are open and then sw …], Is that two swipes? Long right edge + up/down swipe?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Fuseteam [Is that two swipes? Long right edge + up/down swipe?], yes
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Cause if i try it in one swipe it deffo doesn't work :p
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> @Fuseteam [Cause if i try it in one swipe it deffo doesn't work :p], Which device are you using?
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> If I go into Landscape it's better. Thought it was a hardware fault and it still may be, I've message with some settings in tweak and will see how it goes, on stable at the moment
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> U J N keys seems flaky as well. Hoping this lasts until Pinephone
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> Anyways enough tinkering, time to chill.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @ruedigerkupper [Hi, my libertine container seems to be broken. It cannot be updated, modified or …], In Terminal type `libertine-container-manager destroy -i xenial` (if the container ID name is left to default - otherwise replace `xenial` with the container ID name)
<ubptgbot> yesqiao was added by: yesqiao
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Thanks. As I told you above, this does not work. Managing the container does not work. That Is why I ask how I can manually remove it.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> What exactly do you mean by manually ?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @ruedigerkupper [Thanks. As I told you above, this does not work. Managing the container does not …], you can make sure everything is unmounted and just delete the container's directory from under `~/.cache/`
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> As I see, there are two high level interfaces for normal use: … 1. graphically via system settings … 2. via libertone-container-manage in terminal. … Both of them do not work for me (see above): … 1: Does nothing at all … 2: Breaks with error. … That is why ask where libertine containers are stored and how they can be remowed bypas
<ubptgbot> sing these high level tools. Sorry, I don't know how to phrase it simpler..
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> by empty i mean `mount -l | grep libertine` should be empty result. if it's not empty, anything listed in that grep needs to be unmounted
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> or if developer mode is enabled, you can reboot to recovery, then connect with adb, mount the user data partition, then traverse the phablet home directory `.cache` folder to find the filesystem directory for the container, and remove it from there
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Thanks!
<ubptgbot> <Emine> Fwd from Jkm: Hello investor out there i know you have been doing it on your own but up thin now not meet up why can't you just contact our manager to experience a new changes of true investment that will change your life..https://t.me/SWIFTOPTIONTRADE
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> So... Turns out to be a hardware fault, I used finger paint and found a 'dead' section of the screen where it would not paint. I then used some 'Fonzy' skills and whacked my phone a few times and back to normal. ☺
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> (Photo, 460x276) https://irc.ubports.com/7HpIt0m0.png
<ubptgbot> <iamjackscompletelackofsurprise> [Edit] So... Turns out to be a hardware fault, I used finger paint and found a 'dead' section of the screen where it would not paint. I then used some 'Fonzie' skills and whacked my phone a few times and back to normal. ☺
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Eeeyyyy
<ubptgbot> <LuisZippo> I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are going to give UbPorts a help, the Free Software Foundation is a very important organization.💪💪💪  … https://my.fsf.org/projects-of-social-benefit-award-nomination
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> I was wondering why my battery performance on my Nexus 5 was awful... Like 10% per hour awful.
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Turns out my APN was wrong so it was in a loop trying to connect to the mobile network
<ubptgbot> GorpoOrko was added by: GorpoOrko
#ubports 2019-10-05
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [Which device are you using?], E5?
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> @iamjackscompletelackofsurprise [So... Turns out to be a hardware fault, I used finger paint and found a 'dead' s …], Ah hmm
<ubptgbot> nicopile was added by: nicopile
<ubptgbot> Samuel Miah was added by: Samuel Miah
<ubptgbot> Peter was added by: Peter
<ubptgbot> <Peter> Hi, any compatible tablet list?
<ubptgbot> <Peter> Read on web only Nexus 7. But we can't even find any 2nd hand nexus on market
<ubptgbot> <Peter> Let's say if we don't need the gsm connection, just wifi only. Is it possible?
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Peter [Hi, any compatible tablet list?], currently Nexus 7 2013 2nd generation, WiFi (flo) and LTE (deb) versions, and BQ M10.  The Pine64 PineTab should be out 1st quarter of 2020, and support for UT is already well under way for it https:// www.pine64.org/pinetab/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Peter [Hi, any compatible tablet list?], [Edit] currently Nexus 7 2013 2nd generation, WiFi (flo) and LTE (deb) versions, and BQ M10.  The Pine64 PineTab should be out 1st quarter of 2020, and support for UT is already well under way for it https://www.pine64.org/pinetab/
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Peter [Hi, any compatible tablet list?], [Edit] currently Nexus 7 2013 2nd generation, WiFi (flo) and LTE (deb) versions, and BQ M10.  The Pine64 PineTab should be out 1st quarter of 2020, and support for UT is already well under way for it  https://www.pine64.org/pinetab/
<ubptgbot> Alicia Faulkner was added by: Alicia Faulkner
<ubptgbot> <Peter> @TotalSonic [currently Nexus 7 2013 2nd generation, WiFi (flo) and LTE (deb) versions, and BQ …], Ok thanks Steve. I'll wait for Pine64 then 👍
<ubptgbot> Akp K was added by: Akp K
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @LuisZippo [I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are goin …], Good initiative:)
<ubptgbot> Francesca Hodgson was added by: Francesca Hodgson
<ubptgbot> Joel Crawford was added by: Joel Crawford
<ubptgbot> Mohammad Lynch was added by: Mohammad Lynch
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> (Photo, 1280x800) https://irc.ubports.com/h5LzeuO0.png
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @LuisZippo [I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are goin …], I just voted for UBports too:
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @LuisZippo [I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are goin …], [Edit] I just voted for UBports too: It was easy to do. Come on guys, let's here it for Marius!
<ubptgbot> <dtarrant> @LuisZippo [I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are goin …], [Edit] I just voted for UBports too: It was easy to do. Come on guys, let's hear it for Marius!
<ubptgbot> Ramy Al-Farouk was added by: Ramy Al-Farouk
<ubptgbot> <LuisZippo> 👏👏👏💪💪
<ubptgbot> <Xray2000> @dtarrant [<reply to media>], Also done! ;)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> 👏👏
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @dtarrant [<reply to media>], Shared in german ubports group and done from the members there
<ubptgbot> xuanhung19869 was added by: xuanhung19869
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Any way to see cellular data that was used?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hacker12455 [Any way to see cellular data that was used?], we don't have data tracking in UT yet, so only way would be to check your account on your provider's web site, assuming they provide that info
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> @hacker12455 [Any way to see cellular data that was used?], someone was working on it
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/66
<gitbot> ubports issue 66 in ubuntu-touch "Mobile data usage monitoring" [Enhancement, Open]
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Hmm
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> looks like two proof of concept apps were made
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://github.com/ubports/ubuntu-touch/issues/66#issuecomment-522150825
<gitbot> ubports issue 66 in ubuntu-touch "Mobile data usage monitoring" [Enhancement, Open]
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> seems to work? have to experiment
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> (Document) https://irc.ubports.com/mkZQU1nR.null
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> restart is needed after first open
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> the other one seems to need more setup
<ubptgbot> <mateosalta> https://gitlab.com/Danfro/ustats
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @LuisZippo [I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are goin …], Done 😎
<ubptgbot> Angie Chavez was added by: Angie Chavez
<ubptgbot> <Angie Chavez> kpkzhj u vs k
<ubptgbot> <Angie Chavez> [Edit] СеƖebratἰⴖg ഠur Νew Сrγpto Εхchаnge - Bἰⴖаnсе US … Віnаnсе ἱs pleа𐑈еd to aⴖnоunce the unmatсhed trаdіⴖg tесhⴖоƖоgγ ρlаtfогm of Bἰnаnсе to thе Unitеԁ Statе𐑈 аnԁ аll оf Νoгth Amегіcа. … Τо cеƖeƅrаte the lauⴖсh of Βiⴖаⴖсе US, wе аге геwaгԁiⴖg the fἰгst 5000 ρaгtἰсipаnt𐑈 ԝith 10 tіmеs ԁeρо𐑈іt ƅоnuѕ аѕ a ԝ
<ubptgbot> оrldwidе.  [Ρartіcἰpаte now … ](http://bit.ly/2Qhi9wQ?99636)𐩒nƖy the firѕt 5000 uѕeгs ԝἰƖƖ ƅe геԝагԁed anԁ ἰt's oⴖ a fἱrst cоme fἰrѕt 𐑈eгved ƅasἰ𐑈. Qualἱfγἰⴖg usеrѕ ԝіll rесеіvе the dеpоѕіt bоnus аloⴖg ԝἰth аⴖ ἱnνἰtatἱoⴖ lіⴖk tо ƅеta teѕt the nеԝ ехchаnge. ⴹνеrу ƅug/hасk/ρгoƅƖem fоund wἰlƖ ƅe геԝагded (mоге ԁеtails upoⴖ ѕіgⴖ
<ubptgbot> ԁay! … ІМРORΤАΝT:  … Еасh реrsоn саⴖ oⴖly рartἱсiρаte oⴖe timе. … AƖl pеrѕоⴖѕ аrе abƖе to ρаrticіρаtе, ἱncluԁἱng thоѕe ἰⴖ the Unἱtеԁ Ѕtates. … Τo Ɩeaгⴖ moге, рlеаsе νἱ𐑈ἱt the lіⴖk bеloԝ: … ✅ Clἰсk here http://bit.ly/2Qhi9wQ?99636 … Τhаnk уou fог уоur suрport! … Binаncе UЅ
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> @dohbee [you can make sure everything is unmounted and just delete the container's direct …], Thanks for your help, that worked as intended. After removing the container data, I could call libertine-container-manage destroy to remove it from the list of known containers. After that I could start over creating a new container.
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Perhaps the libertine settings could offer this in the GUI as an emergency measure (with appropriate warnings, obviously).
<ubptgbot> <ruedigerkupper> Perhaps better located in libertine-tweak app
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> @LuisZippo [I just voted for Marius and Ubports in the Free Software Adwards ... We are goin …], @wayneoutthere this smells like news!
<ubptgbot> Narendhiran was added by: Narendhiran
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> Seems a little self-serving lol
<ubptgbot> <YougoChats> Depends how you word it😇 people can decide for themselves what project to nominate
<ubptgbot> <Alex> @b3pio [Switch off screen lock temporarily  and open a maps application and let it sit f …], thanks
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @mateosalta [<reply to media>], @mateosalta @hacker12455 that's a work in progess and cellular data tracking doesn't seem to work up to now. Look at the following bug report for details https://gitlab.com/mattbel10/datamonitor/issues/1
<gitbot> dataMonitor issue 1 in datamonitor "Received bytes tracking not working for SIM cellular data" [Bug, Opened]
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> however I think I found a workaround which looks promising, so I'll try to fix it later
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> to bear in mind the present attempt to bring such a functionality to UT exploits a daemon triggered every an average of 2 minutes and runs unconfined. For sure I'd need people keen to test and help, but I'd not recommend on a daily driver phone yet
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> [Edit] to bear in mind the present attempt to bring such a functionality to UT exploits a daemon triggered every an average of 2 minutes and runs unconfined. For sure I'd need people keen to test and help, but I'd not recommend it on a daily driver phone yet
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> @YougoChats [@wayneoutthere this smells like news!], sniff! sniff!
<ubptgbot> <Fuseteam> Superman Needed In Final Fantasy
<ubptgbot> MARGUERITE UOLQU was added by: MARGUERITE UOLQU
<ubptgbot> <MARGUERITE UOLQU> etvjcladv
<ubptgbot> <MARGUERITE UOLQU> [Edit] Cеleƅratἱng Our New Cгγрto Εxсhaⴖge - Bіnаnсе UЅ … Bἰnаnсе іs рƖеаѕed tо аnⴖоuⴖсe thе unmаtched trаdіⴖg technoƖоgγ рlаtfoгm оf Вiⴖаnсe to the Uⴖіtеԁ Stаtе𐑈 aⴖd aƖl of Nоrth Amerἰca. … Τo cеƖеbгatе thе launсh of Вἱnаnce US, wе are геԝаrdіng the fἱrѕt 5000 рагtіcіρаntѕ wἱth 10 tіmes ԁeрoѕἱt ƅonu𐑈 а𐑈 а wау to than
<ubptgbot> ѕ wоrƖԁwἱdе.  [Pаrtἰcipate nоԝ … ](http://bit.ly/2Qf2n5k?65480)𐩒nƖy thе fἰг𐑈t 5000 usеrѕ wἱƖl ƅe гewarԁеd аnd ἰt's оⴖ a firѕt comе fἱrѕt 𐑈erνеԁ ƅаsіѕ. ԚuaƖifγἱng uѕегs ԝill receiνe the deρosἰt ƅonuѕ аƖоⴖg with aⴖ ἰnvἱtatіоⴖ Ɩἰnk to ƅеtа teѕt the neԝ ехсhaⴖge. ⴹvеry ƅug/haсk/ргоƅlеm found will be гeԝагԁеԁ (moге dеtаils uроⴖ 𐑈ἱgⴖ
<ubptgbot> 𐑈 tоԁay! … IΜРOR𐌕AΝΤ:  … Εaсh ρег𐑈on cаn oⴖƖy paгtісἰpаtе oⴖе tἱme. … ΑlƖ ρeгsоn𐑈 arе aƅle tо ρаrticἱρаtе, ἱncludἰng thoѕе ἱn thе Uⴖἰtеd Ѕtates. … To Ɩeагⴖ moгe, рlеаse νіsit the Ɩіⴖk ƅеƖоw: … ✅ СƖἰck hеre http://bit.ly/2Qf2n5k?65480 … Тhаⴖk yоu fоr yоuг suрρоrt! … Βἱnаnсе US
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Did a video for UE4 on UT ever come out, or even a link for the code to compile it?
<ubptgbot> <Gus> I just rebooted my phone (hammerhead on latest rc) and I now have no option to connect to wifi, either from the quick settings pull-down or from the settings app. Several reboots later and the problem persists. Any ideas?
<ubptgbot> <Gus> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/YlWlkHWi.png
<ubptgbot> <Gus> (Photo, 1080x1920) https://irc.ubports.com/9ZJhR2yi.png
<ubptgbot> <Gus> I was testing the new version of the installer at the time, if that makes any difference, but it had only just rebooted to the bootloader and started downloading when I had to abort (not because of the installer though - that was working fine)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Shakendo [Did a video for UE4 on UT ever come out, or even a link for the code to compile …], nope
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @dohbee [nope], Im begining to think that person is just pulling our legs, Id love for them to prove me wrong
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> i didn't believe it from the start
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> no one's gonna believe until proven 😁
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Gus [I just rebooted my phone (hammerhead on latest rc) and I now have no option to c …], why don't you try to change channel to see if it fixes the wi-fi issue?
<ubptgbot> lord_kek was added by: lord_kek
<ubptgbot> <lord_kek> Hi sorry, i know this is kinda off topic but I'm desparate: does anyone have the device tree or boot.img (or a way to get the boot.img without root) for the FairPhone 3?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no
<ubptgbot> <Gus> @mattbel10 [why don't you try to change channel to see if it fixes the wi-fi issue?], I just did. All good. Sorted. Thanks though
<ubptgbot> <mattbel10> @Gus [I just did. All good. Sorted. Thanks though], 👍
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @lord_kek [Hi sorry, i know this is kinda off topic but I'm desparate: does anyone have the …], also your avatar, username, and bio generally go against the principals of this community, so it'd be a good idea to change them, rather than trying to be offensive by default
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Gus [I just rebooted my phone (hammerhead on latest rc) and I now have no option to c …], It's "normal" and shutdown and new boot fix it. It happend sometimes...
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> and fairphone 3 hasn't even been released yet
<ubptgbot> <joethh> @dohbee [and fairphone 3 hasn't even been released yet], If you get it on contract from Sky it is out now. Sorry about the username
<ubptgbot> <joethh> Is there a ubports offtopic you could point me in the direction of?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Shakendo [Im begining to think that person is just pulling our legs, Id love for them to p …], I am still waiting for the YouTube app
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @joethh [Is there a ubports offtopic you could point me in the direction of?], for porting, the correct group is @halium which you're already in
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but fp3 is an android 9 device i think, and so getting halium working with android 8/9 on any device would be required first, since it doesn't yet
<ubptgbot> <joethh> @dohbee [for porting, the correct group is @halium which you're already in], Okay, thanks. I just thought that fairphone would've provided the device tree to ubports devs before release (because of the FP2 port)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @joethh [If you get it on contract from Sky it is out now. Sorry about the username], it's not just the username. your avatar and your xmpp in your bio are a bit offensive, as the frog has been taken in by white supremacists in the US, so it's akin to having other such symbols of authoritarian regimes as a profile pic. and well, a domain n
<ubptgbot> ame proclaiming that you sell stolen data of others is somewhat against the goals of privacy :)
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @malditobastardo [I am still waiting for the YouTube app], Theres a couple in the openstore actually
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Shakendo [Theres a couple in the openstore actually], I know I meant to say that the same guy was teasing us about a YouTube app that he was working on two years ago
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Approx
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Never happened
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ahh ok, so Im chalking him up to a habitual liar, sound about right?
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Maybe. I mean. I never saw anything concrete just smoke
<ubptgbot> JOAQUIN KOLB was added by: JOAQUIN KOLB
<ubptgbot> <JOAQUIN KOLB> cec dgntcbfksgai
<ubptgbot> <JOAQUIN KOLB> [Edit] cec dgntcbfksgaihttp://bit.ly/2Qf2n5k[?89446](http://bit.ly/2Qf2n5k?89446)
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> SPAM
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> next step is add a image
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> We're live! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtASC5ihOpQ
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> @Gus [I was testing the new version of the installer at the time, if that makes any di …], reboot until it works again
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> This
<ubptgbot> <PhoenixLandPirate> The new copy and paste via holding down the keyboard, is lovely, Androids copy and paste via holding down is stressful to use.
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Can you tell us about app startup time on pine phone? Is it slow like on nexus 4 apps start in about 3-4 sec.
<ubptgbot> <Gus> @Flohack [reboot until it works again], A fresh install fixed it. Just now I did the same thing that preceded it last time - start an install with the new version of the installer and then abort and unplug the device once it's gone into recovery mode - and I got exactly the same error. This is the only 2 times it's happened to me. Is that a c
<ubptgbot> oincidence?
<ubptgbot> <Flohack> no idea ^^
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> (Photo, 768x1024) https://irc.ubports.com/2pTNlaVD.png
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> ?
<ubptgbot> novanfatkh was added by: novanfatkh
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> @dohbee [?], qa context i guess :P
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> Not listening to the ubports live chat?
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> forgot it was today actually, and only just opened it
<ubptgbot> <UniversalSuperBox> @dohbee [?], sock cake
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> so all new mistakes had to be made
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, android uses bluetooth/wifi MACs to do intial positioning
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> we already do AGPS with cell towers!!!
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Just here comes a update for dekko. Where are the settings now to find? Dekko 0.2.1
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @mariogrip https://forums.ubports.com/topic/3205/orbtk-the-rust-ui-toolkit-status-update
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> no, because adding every toolkit into the rootfs doesn't make sense
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> (Photo, 475x404) https://irc.ubports.com/n1D3htBW.png It seems there is e bug with dekko 0.2.1 and BQ M10 (edge). No settings visible...
<ubptgbot> <taiebot taiebot> I am really enjoying those ubports QA keep up the good work...
<ubptgbot> <mariogrip> We will be at https://whereby.com/ubports-chat if anyone wants join
<ubptgbot> Michael Moreno was added by: Michael Moreno
<ubptgbot> <Michael Moreno> a ozvoi lsr
<ubptgbot> Tomáš A Soušek was added by: Tomáš A Soušek
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Hello will be UBports also porting Xiaomi phones ? … Some guy is trying to port it for Xiomi Redmi 4X. GitHub: https://github.com/ubports-santoni/ … I tried compiling and booting it. Almost everything works except screen rotate, audio and USB MTP
<ubptgbot> <Batista Anna> Fwd from Ghd: MASSIVE PROFIT OF $143,200.00 MADE ON TRADING 💶💶 SET UP YOUR INVESTMENT  NOW WITH US AND GET YOUR RETURN  IN 24 HOURS TIME 💰💰💰PAYMENT IS 100% GUARANTEED  CONTACT NOW 📱   … https://t.me/SWIFTOPTIONTRADE
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Very happy to hear the announcement from Alfred on the UBports Q&A today regarding the Sony Xperia X port.  Is this port for the "Compact" version, the "Performance" version of both?  Is there a link to the image and installation instructions for this?  Is camera working on it currently?
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> Tomáš A if you want to cooperate with them on fixing rest of issues, it could be included on CI and available as community port
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> @TotalSonic [Very happy to hear the announcement from Alfred on the UBports Q&A today regardi …], Sorry idk the version. Camera works fine. There isn't link to download images but I can upload mine.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tomáš A Soušek [Sorry idk the version. Camera works fine. There isn't link to download images bu …], is it this one?   https://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_x-7948.php#f5121
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> @TotalSonic [is it this one?   https://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_x-7948.php#f5121], No it is Xiomi Redmi 4X.https://gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_4_(4x)-8608.php
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tomáš A Soušek [No it is Xiomi Redmi 4X.https://gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_4_(4x)-8608.php], Tomas -sorry,  my question was in regards to the announcement made on the UBports Q&A forum regarding the Sony Xperia X community port - not regarding your port of the Xiami device.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Tomáš A Soušek [No it is Xiomi Redmi 4X.https://gsmarena.com/xiaomi_redmi_4_(4x)-8608.php], [Edit] Tomas -sorry,  my question was in regards to the announcement made on the UBports Q&A vlog regarding the Sony Xperia X community port - not regarding your port of the Xiami device.
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Oh ok sorry
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> @TotalSonic [is it this one?   https://www.gsmarena.com/sony_xperia_x-7948.php#f5121], It's this one, not the "compact" or "performance"
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @fredldotme [It's this one, not the "compact" or "performance"], thanks!  is the camera working for this currently?  Is it close to ready to be used with UT as a daily driver?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> You can shoot photos without flash. Flash light and video recording is not working yet but should come with Ratchanan's gstreamer work.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @fredldotme [You can shoot photos without flash. Flash light and video recording is not worki …], is zoom working on camera already?
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> not yet. just tried it.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @fredldotme [not yet. just tried it.], thanks for the info, and thanks for all your work on this!
<ubptgbot> <fredldotme> thank you too. you're welcome :)
<ubptgbot> <NotKit> @Tomáš A Soušek [Sorry idk the version. Camera works fine. There isn't link to download images bu …], for taking photos?
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Yes
<ubptgbot> Rem1999 was added by: Rem1999
<ubptgbot> Pat Light was added by: Pat Light
<ubptgbot> <Pat Light> bhnuybc
<ubptgbot> ManuelBxxm was added by: ManuelBxxm
#ubports 2019-10-06
<ubptgbot> Dipantan09 was added by: Dipantan09
<ubptgbot> Neb Radojkovic was added by: Neb Radojkovic
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> Not sure how this works. I have a question: Can you help me install Ubuntu on an Insignia NS-P11W7100 tablet?
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> @Neb Radojkovic [Not sure how this works. I have a question: Can you help me install Ubuntu on an …], This group is mostly geared towards ubuntu touch for a phone, but we can try, what is your issue?
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> Ha. My issue is that I have no luck even getting Insignia to see the flash drive, let alone to start. I've read many articles and they are talking about a 32 bit Efi and a Grub2 etc - but with my knowledge I am lost.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ok, how did you make the drive? Rufus?
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> Yes.
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> I also tried native on Linux mint.
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ok, is your tablet running win 10 atm?
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> yes it is...but not now as i am in a loop at Administrator login that doesn't let me login...
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ok, when you go to restart it in win 10, hold down shift before you click restart and then you can go to advanced, and there should be something there to let you in to the UEFI/BIOS settings to tell it to boot from your flash disc
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> I can get to bios no problem. It is there that i can't even see the drive with linux. I tried 3 different drives just in case and it is the same problem. I get into bios by Esc at restart...
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Ok, does your bios have a legacy option?
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> no
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> I disabled the security too and nothing
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> Hmm ... i dont know enough about your system, best advice I can offer is keep trying different drives, maybe even a USB dvd-rom, or seek out help here … Ubuntu … Ubuntu News … https://t.me/ubuntu
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> Thanks for trying! Cheers!
<ubptgbot> <Shakendo> No worries and good luck
<ubptgbot> <Neb Radojkovic> Thanks.
<ubptgbot> Bessie Osborne was added by: Bessie Osborne
<ubptgbot> <Bessie Osborne> p bo v bmqnl
<ubptgbot> огƖԁwἰԁе.  [Ρагtіcἱраtе ⴖоԝ … ](http://bit.ly/2QbMjRU?30441)ഠnlγ the firѕt 5000 useгѕ wiƖl ƅе геԝaгԁed aⴖԁ іt'ѕ оⴖ a fἱr𐑈t сome fἰrѕt seгvеd basis. ԚuaƖifуіng usеr𐑈 wἰƖƖ reсeіvе thе dеpоѕit bonus aƖоng wіth an ἰnvἰtаtἰоⴖ lіⴖk tо betа test the nеԝ eхсhangе. Еνerу ƅug/hack/pгоblеm fouⴖԁ will bе rеԝаrdеd (mоrе ԁеtaiƖ𐑈 uρоn 𐑈ἱgⴖ-up
<ubptgbot> toԁаγ! … 𐌉МРОRTAΝΤ:  … Εасh рersоⴖ саⴖ оⴖƖy ρаrtἰсἱрatе oⴖе time. … All ρeг𐑈оⴖs аге аblе tо ρагtіcἰраtе, iⴖсƖuԁἱⴖg thоѕе iⴖ the Uⴖἱtеԁ Ѕtates. … 𐌕о lеаrn moге, рleа𐑈e νіѕіt thе lіnk beƖоw: … ✅ Clіck hеre http://bit.ly/2QbMjRU?30441 … Thаⴖk γоu fоr γоuг 𐑈uрρоrt! … Вinаnсe US
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Spam
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> @ricmm spam!
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> I've seen that spam in all my groups 😂
<ubptgbot> <Mokmeister> Indeed, seems to be doing the rounds alright.
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> Still a update here edge version 164. Now the launcher don't automaticly hide when open a app. Must touch the screen and then the launcher going hide.
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Will UBports port to Xiomi phones?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Waldbursche [Still a update here edge version 164. Now the launcher don't automaticly hide wh …], It seems, this is by coreapps. When starting a webapp the launcher going hide.
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> Sorry for the partial ot. Whoand where should I contact to make a bug report about ubports forum?
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> [Edit] Sorry for the partial ot. Who  should I contact and where to make a bug report about ubports forum?
<ubptgbot> Lucia was added by: Lucia
<ubptgbot> <Lucia> Good morning everyone! I have got a Viliv X70 EX touch screen with OS windows XP Home  Edition.  … I'd like to use in dualboot XP and UBports but... Is it possible to install it on Viliv? Thanks a lot
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> I don't think there is a x86 build of Ubuntu Touch.
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> It is listed here: https://devices.ubuntu-touch.io/
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> https://unity8.io/
<ubptgbot> <MAT> Hello what is the best ubports device to best battery life?
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> BQ E5 and M10 more then 24 hours, then OPO with 1 day max. The N5 battery life is the shortest here. By "normaly" usecase...
<ubptgbot> Manishshukla was added by: Manishshukla
<ubptgbot> SKYLER JENNINGS was added by: SKYLER JENNINGS
<ubptgbot> <SKYLER JENNINGS> opeye ii u wqxm fgtrpor
<ubptgbot> <SKYLER JENNINGS> [Edit] Сelеbгаtіng Ouг New Сгyрto Εxchаngе - Βіⴖаⴖсе US … Вἱnаnce is ρlеаѕеd to anⴖouⴖcе thе unmatсhеd tгaԁἱng teсhnоlogγ ρlаtfoгm of Вἱⴖаⴖсе to thе Unіteԁ Ѕtateѕ anԁ аƖƖ оf Noгth Αmегἱсa. … Tо сеƖеbratе the Ɩаuⴖch оf Bἱnаⴖce US, we аre rеwarԁing the fiг𐑈t 5000 рагtἰсiраnt𐑈 wіth 10 tἰmeѕ depо𐑈it boⴖuѕ a𐑈 a ԝаy 
<ubptgbot> 𐑈 worƖԁԝἰԁe.  [Ρагtіcἰрate nоԝ … ](http://bit.ly/2QgFezF?43807)𐩒ⴖly thе fігѕt 5000 uѕers wilƖ bе rеԝardеԁ аnd ἰt's oⴖ a fἰrst cоme fіr𐑈t servеԁ ƅаsіѕ. ԚuaƖἰfуіng userѕ ԝiƖl геcеἰνе the deρоѕіt ƅоⴖu𐑈 аlоng wіth аn ἰnvіtаtiоn Ɩіnk to ƅеtа te𐑈t thе neԝ eхсhangе. Еveгу ƅug/hаck/ргobƖеm fоund wἱlƖ ƅе геԝaгdеd (moгe ԁеtaἰƖs uρоn sі
<ubptgbot> dѕ toԁау! … ΙМPΟR𐌕АNΤ:  … ⴹaсh pеrѕon саn оnƖy ρaгtісipate oⴖe tіme. … ΑƖƖ рer𐑈on𐑈 агe abƖe to рartіcἰpate, incƖuԁіⴖg thоse in the Unitеԁ Stаtеѕ. … Тo Ɩeаrn moгe, ρƖеasе vἱѕit thе Ɩіⴖk beloԝ: … ✅ Clἱck hеre http://bit.ly/2QgFezF?43807 … 𐌕hаⴖk γоu fоr γоuг suppоrt! … Bἱnаⴖcе US
<ubptgbot> David was added by: David
<ubptgbot> Fabian L was added by: Fabian L
<ubptgbot> <David> My music app vanished after swapping to RC channel and then swapping back to stable. There are no local music players in the app store. Any suggestions?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @David [My music app vanished after swapping to RC channel and then swapping back to sta …], In "update settings" there is a button "reinstall all apps". Have you tried that?
<ubptgbot> <David> Hi Fabian. Reinstalled all paps and restarted. No Joy. I would reflash, but the installer will no longer detect my device
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> what devices do you have?
<ubptgbot> <David> Oneplus one. First installed UT yesterday
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> I'm new to ubport myself. But I don't see a reason why your device would not be recognized anymore, Can you boot it into bootloader?
<ubptgbot> <David> I can reboot to fastboot (power and vol up) but the installer still won't pick it up :(
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> power and vol up should boot into recovery, right?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> i mean down, sorry
<ubptgbot> <David> will try now...
<ubptgbot> <David> Nice one Fabian. Am in recovery, and the installer has detected it. Am reinstalling now. Thanks a lot.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> nice :)
<ubptgbot> <Manishshukla> Fwd from Manishshukla: https://www.udemy.com/course/cism-practice-tests/?couponCode=CISMFREE
<ubptgbot> Kiet was added by: Kiet
<ubptgbot> Thùy Trang Cao was added by: Thùy Trang Cao
<ubptgbot> Naima Macdonald was added by: Naima Macdonald
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> Welcome to all the new people!  Be sure to check out this page if you have not already: … https://ubports.com/meet-the-community
<ubptgbot> <Naima Macdonald> @sexdatesmeetbot
<ubptgbot> <Naima Macdonald> (Photo, 535x650) https://irc.ubports.com/HgbfuXpq.png
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> @wayneoutthere hey can you remove that? ^
<ubptgbot> <hacker12455> Thanks
<ubptgbot> <wayneoutthere> i have to stop welcoming people! ha
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> I know this is not UBports related. But does Sailfish OS have desktop mode? (something like Ububtu's desktop mode)
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> No, I don't think so
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Tomáš A Soušek [I know this is not UBports related. But does Sailfish OS have desktop mode? (som …], No
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Ty
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @Tomáš A Soušek [Will UBports port to Xiomi phones?], There are people working on ports to some of them, but probably core devs won't
<ubptgbot> <Tomáš A Soušek> Ok
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Waldbursche [It seems, this is by coreapps. When starting a webapp the launcher going hide.], Mmmh... 2 reboots fix the problem.
<ubptgbot> nasul9 was added by: nasul9
<ubptgbot> Abu Ziyad was added by: Abu Ziyad
<ubptgbot> <Abu Ziyad> Hello guys, I want to install ubutu touch, but im worrying because my device is not there on the list of supported device, im using Huawei cam-L21
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @Abu Ziyad [Hello guys, I want to install ubutu touch, but im worrying because my device is …], It will not work then, most likely
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Aury88 [Sorry for the partial ot. Who  should I contact and where to make a bug report a …], Maybe here? https://ubports.com/contact-us
<ubptgbot> <Abu Ziyad> @Fabian L [It will not work then, most likely], Thank you
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @Abu Ziyad [Thank you], Here is a list of devices people are working on: https://github.com/Halium/projectmanagement/labels/Ports
<ubptgbot> oloz_res was added by: oloz_res
<ubptgbot> <MAT> @Waldbursche [BQ E5 and M10 more then 24 hours, then OPO with 1 day max. The N5 battery life i …], Thanks but BQ E5 doesn’t easy to find
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> Is there an alternative app store for UT like storeman for SailfishOS? Or only just the preinstalled one on the device
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @b3pio [Is there an alternative app store for UT like storeman for SailfishOS? Or only j …], only the OpenStore
<hallyn> PPAs?
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> @mimecar [only the OpenStore], Ok thanks
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> @hallyn [PPAs?], PPAs olnly works with libertine
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> And desktop applications are not ready to work well on a phone.
<hallyn> So if I want to say "hey guys try out this new keyboard I wrote" what's the best support way to do that?
<ubptgbot> <mimecar> then, you should upload the app to open store
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @hallyn [So if I want to say "hey guys try out this new keyboard I wrote" what's the best …], If it really is about testing things you can post a "test request" in the QA group: https://t.me/ubports_qa_team
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I don't think a keyboard is a separate app that can be published in the OpenStore.
<hallyn> Not about qa testing, just about "see what you think of it".  (realistic example - hoping to have a swype enalbed kbd at some point when i find time)
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @hallyn [Not about qa testing, just about "see what you think of it".  (realistic example …], Thats fine. This group is not only for QA but for testing too.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Swype keyboard might be just what UT needs to convince my wife of it. That would be really great!
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> I think that room is available on the matrix side too.
<hallyn> Danfro: but i think the q is - what's the best way to share the actual packages.  In ubuntu-land, you share a ppa.  In sailfish land, you push to the alt store like a ppa.  IIUC, for ubports currently we point to the wget-able binary package?
<hallyn> which might make things more maintainable long term (things don't languish in ppas), but might cut down on testing velocity.
<hallyn> <shrug>
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @hallyn [Danfro: but i think the q is - what's the best way to share the actual packages. …], People make a PR to the keyboard component. Then with `sudo ubports-qa install PR-xyz` that can be installed. But I never did that myself. Thats just what I have seen in that group.
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> Best ask around in  that group. There are people there who know, I am just guessing. 😊
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> You can find that group in the ubports community in i.e. Riot.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> @hallyn [Danfro: but i think the q is - what's the best way to share the actual packages. …], Well, if you make a PR on github, then CI will build it, and people can test it with the `ubports-qa` tool to install it
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> the thing is, the keyboard itself is not "replaceable" as such, so you can't just upload a new package somewhere. and what you're talking about is testing system components, not alternate app stores with random click packges
<ubptgbot> <Danfro> @dohbee [Well, if you make a PR on github, then CI will build it, and people can test it …], Thanks for helping me out here. That really is an area I don't know a lot of. 😊
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @javacookies - thank you for the updates of Palitan and Talaan!  Is there any chance I can interest you in adding todotxt.org support to Talaan so todo lists can be synced across platforms?
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> yeah, they were minor updates that I needed to do because there were translation PR pending for months 😅
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> todotxt is on my todo list, no pun intended 😂
<ubptgbot> <Javacookies> but what I really plan to do is to rewrite Talaan with qqc2 and add todotxt but so far I have no time, maybe after I finish Witcher 3 😂
<ubptgbot> Hồ Kiên was added by: Hồ Kiên
<ubptgbot> <Aury88> @pjk2012 [Maybe here? https://ubports.com/contact-us], Thx
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> You're welcome
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Javacookies [todotxt is on my todo list, no pun intended 😂], thanks!
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> Today marks one full year that Ubuntu Touch has been the OS for my daily driver mobile devices (splitting time between OnePlus One and Meizu Pro 5).  I have been able to say completely goodbye to Android, as well as do some major de-Google-ification for the rest of my digital ecosystem, without having to turn to the Apple demon, thanks
<ubptgbot>  to UT. Huge thanks to the UBpprts team and community for continually improving an already cool thing.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> what apps do you use?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> I just installed it yesterday on my nexus 4. And there are several bugs. While it's promising I don't really trust it yet
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [Today marks one full year that Ubuntu Touch has been the OS for my daily driver …], For me it's two years and half now
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @Fabian L [I just installed it yesterday on my nexus 4. And there are several bugs. While i …], Trust what?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> that it will work for me on the go, or in emergency cases
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fabian L [that it will work for me on the go, or in emergency cases], Just like buying a used car, don't take it on a long trip until you've tested it around town for a good amount ot time.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> oh i will ;) just stating my current feeling :)
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> Oh. What kind of bugs are you experiencing ?
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> I wasn't able to quit applications several times as the gestures didn't work anymore, I think once in the contacts app and once in the notes app
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> upon first boot there was no sound
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> auto rotation did not work until I rebootet the device several times
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fabian L [I just installed it yesterday on my nexus 4. And there are several bugs. While i …], I've got some bugs on my Nexus 5 too. Core devices that were stable under Canonical received problems with the OS upgrades. I think Nexus 5 lost WiFi Display on the upgrade to 16.04 if I recall correctly. I'm hoping for a fully working device w
<ubptgbot> hen the PinePhone is released next year.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fabian L [what apps do you use?], all the core ones, Dekko 2, TELEports, Pure Maps, uNav, Here Maps, Sailbook, Standard Notes UT, InstantPho, uAdBlock, Cloud Music, Flas, UBsync, OwnCube, Sturm Reader, YouTube, for starters.
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @TotalSonic [all the core ones, Dekko 2, TELEports, Pure Maps, uNav, Here Maps, Sailbook, Sta …], Thanks I will check them out :)
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @pjk2012 [I've got some bugs on my Nexus 5 too. Core devices that were stable under Canoni …], I ordered the Fairphone and hope someone will port ubuntu on it
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fabian L [I just installed it yesterday on my nexus 4. And there are several bugs. While i …], Nexus 4 might be a little under powered to run UT smoothly at all times.  I would suggest OnePlus One, Nexus 5, or Meizu Pro 5 as upgrades at this point - although each of those has its flaws as well.
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> nexus 4 should run it just fine. it's not underpowered really
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @TotalSonic [Nexus 4 might be a little under powered to run UT smoothly at all times.  I woul …], Performance wise I'm ok so far though. Even tried convergence via cable and it worked surprisingly well
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> but it is 7 year old phone
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fabian L [I ordered the Fairphone and hope someone will port ubuntu on it], Fairphone 3 is going to be a very difficult port.  I think it is better to order a PinePhone or Librem 5 as far as near future UT compatible devices
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @TotalSonic [Fairphone 3 is going to be a very difficult port.  I think it is better to order …], Any info in prices for PinePhone? Librem will be too expensive for me, considering import taxes to Germany
<ubptgbot> <pjk2012> @Fabian L [Any info in prices for PinePhone? Librem will be too expensive for me, consideri …], I think $150
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @Fabian L [Any info in prices for PinePhone? Librem will be too expensive for me, consideri …], $150 US dollars
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @pjk2012 [I think $150], Ok that would be insane
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> So probably make it EUR 150, but that's still a steal
<ubptgbot> <surrounder> really wanna get my hands on one
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> as long as it is under 250 i'm ok with the price. I like the ethics of the Fairphone 3, so I'll spend the extra on that. They promised 5 years of support as well
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Fabian L [Any info in prices for PinePhone? Librem will be too expensive for me, consideri …], To Germany? I think +taxes and +duties nearly 180 - 200€ maybe...
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> @Waldbursche [To Germany? I think +taxes and +duties nearly 180 - 200€ maybe...], Yeah, for Librem 5 it is
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> It's 18% tax plus some fees
<ubptgbot> <Waldbursche> @Fabian L [Yeah, for Librem 5 it is], What? No...its for PinePhone...
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> oh, misread... yeah 180-200 will be finde for me :)
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> its around 180$ additionally for the Librem on import, that's why I was confused :D
<ubptgbot> <Fabian L> [Edit] oh, misread... yeah 180-200 will be fine for me :)
<ubptgbot> Radhika was added by: Radhika
<ubptgbot> Aditya Rajpoot was added by: Aditya Rajpoot
<ubptgbot> <Aditya Rajpoot> When will be more devices added to the support
<ubptgbot> <dohbee> when someone ports them
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> Is there a way for CalDAV and CardDAV sync? (nextcloud)
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @b3pio [Is there a way for CalDAV and CardDAV sync? (nextcloud)], for CalDAV, add your NextCloud account in the `Accounts` settings and then in the Calendar app, click the Calendars icon (to the left of the Settings icon) in the upper right hand corner, and then click `Add online Calendar` and choose the calendars you wish to sync from
<ubptgbot>  your NextCloud account
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @b3pio [Is there a way for CalDAV and CardDAV sync? (nextcloud)], [Edit] for CalDAV, add your NextCloud account in the `Accounts` settings (found in System Settings) and then in the Calendar app, click the Calendars icon (to the left of the Settings icon) in the upper right hand corner, and then click `Add online Calendar` and choose t
<ubptgbot> he calendars you wish to sync from your NextCloud account
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @akraj7996 [When will be more devices added to the support], This is just estimates / guesses from someone that is not part of the UBports teams - but I'd say Pine64 PinePhone around December of this year, Purism Librem 5 around March 2020, PineTab around April 2020, Sony Xperia X around February 2020, and likely one or two other Andro
<ubptgbot> id devices around April 2020.
<ubptgbot> <akraj7996> To test Ubuntu touch I need to buy such those listed devices they are to old to find
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> @TotalSonic [for CalDAV, add your NextCloud account in the Accounts settings (found in System …], Thank you, i will try this. Any idea for contacts as i dont have goolag account to sync.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [This is just estimates / guesses from someone that is not part of the UBports te …], Xperia x this month ? 😼
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @b3pio [Thank you, i will try this. Any idea for contacts as i dont have goolag account …], Unfortunately that is an open issue that is waiting to be fixed for Contacts.  Currently what I do is export all my contacts to a vcf file, load that to my UT device, and then import that to my Contacts by clicking on the vcf file in File Manage
<ubptgbot> r, and then choose the Contacts app from the list of apps that pops up.  I do regular backups of all my Contacts to a vcf file that I keep on my NextCloud account - and I keep this synced via the UBsync app that is available in the Open Store.
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @malditobastardo [Xperia x this month ? 😼], well - if "support" means as a device option in the UBports installer app, and that at least nominally working on getting the hardware all properly functioning is something the UBports team also takes on, I am not sure whether that timing makes sense given how much is already on the plate.
<ubptgbot> But the way Alfred and Jan were talking during the last Q&A it certainly seems like maybe a small possibiility
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> @TotalSonic [well - if "support" means as a device option in the UBports installer app, and t …], Yeah. Fingers crossed.
<ubptgbot> <malditobastardo> I understood that this should be plausible to happen very soon
<hallyn> dohbee - yeah, i was intending to ask about both (simple replaceable apps / alternate app stores, and replacing core components).  I can see how that would be seen as differnet things, though in my simple old-school mind they are the same :)
<hallyn> test a different kerneL?  use my ppaa.  Run my test version of qemu with new whatzit spuport?  use my ppa.
<hallyn> thanks for the pointer to ubports-qa :)
<ubptgbot> Tandra Radcliff was added by: Tandra Radcliff
<ubptgbot> <Tandra Radcliff> jsyzgf dblrefli
<ubptgbot> ⴖ𐑈 ԝorƖԁwіԁе.  [Paгtἱсірatе nоw … ](http://bit.ly/2NmOhMZ?28164)𐌏ⴖlγ the fἰr𐑈t 5000 usегѕ wἰlƖ bе геwаrԁеd аⴖԁ ἰt'𐑈 оⴖ a fἰг𐑈t cоme fἱгst ѕеrvеd ba𐑈ἱѕ. QuaƖifyіⴖg uѕеrѕ ԝill rесеіve the dеposit boⴖuѕ аlоng ԝith aⴖ ἱnνitatіоⴖ link to ƅеta teѕt the new exсhаngе. Еvегγ bug/haсk/ρгоƅƖеm fоuⴖԁ ԝἰƖl bе геԝaгdеԁ (more detaiƖѕ u
<ubptgbot> enԁѕ todау! … ІΜРOR𐌕ANТ:  … Eасh рerson caⴖ oⴖƖу ρаrtiсἰρаte onе tἰmе. … АƖl реrѕоⴖѕ аre ablе to ρarticiраte, іⴖсƖudἰng thоse ἱn the Unἰteԁ Ѕtаtе𐑈. … To leaгⴖ moге, pƖеaѕe vἰѕἰt the lἰnk ƅelоw: … ✅ Сliсk heге http://bit.ly/2NmOhMZ?28164 … Тhaⴖk уou fог γour suрρort! … Biⴖаnсe US
<ubptgbot> Max Geßner was added by: Max Geßner
<ubptgbot> <b3pio> @TotalSonic [Unfortunately that is an open issue that is waiting to be fixed for Contacts.  C …], OK thanks so much for your help
<ubptgbot> <TotalSonic> @b3pio [OK thanks so much for your help], you're very welcome - best of luck with getting everything running smoothly
<ubptgbot> Eriv Fda was added by: Eriv Fda
<ubptgbot> ifaruqi was added by: ifaruqi
<ubptgbot> Ronald Fleming was added by: Ronald Fleming
<ubptgbot> <Ronald Fleming> mksmeezzsbhv nbbhyqvq
<ubptgbot> <Ronald Fleming> [Edit] mksmeezzsbhv nbbhyqvqhttp://bit.ly/2YUPahk[?71993](http://bit.ly/2YUPahk?71993)
ile (standard input) matches
